# Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.



## feralimal (Sep 25, 2020)

I was amazed when SH.org disappeared.

It had been very strained for a while, with KD acting strangely, speaking wierdly, banning users, locking threads, creating admins, changing his mind, etc, etc.  But it was still shocking that the whole thing was pulled so suddenly.

I'm very happy that all the folks here have done such a sterling job in pulling the pieces together.  I give you a big round of applause. ????

With that said, I have looked into KD more.  The following is what I have put together for reference.  Its very much in a note form, with some small comments from me.

I should also say, that this is not entirely or even mainly my research - but it comes to me to put it somewhere for posterity.  I'm not really that interested in the sh.org/KD drama now, but occassionally new titbits may come up and I wanted somewhere to put them!

In summary though, there are some truly odd finds here.  The questions I have:
* is KD a person?  Paul Serocco, Dmytro POVSHEDNYY or Frantz Kebreau?
* is KD an limited company - 'Korbendallas Ltd'?
* is/was the whole persona of 'KD' some sort of wierd operation?  A russian one?  A British one?

To see what I mean, read the notes below, and feel free to add any further research.

My notes:

When SH went, I wrote up about it here:
_View: https://old.reddit.com/r/conspiracyNOPOL/comments/idpwvy/does_anyone_here_know_whats_happened_to/_

- look for comments by me - _feralimal_

I point out that this maybe his twitter account:
https://mobile.twitter.com/paulserocco
- Perhaps his real name was *Paul Serocco*?

other bits of info were posted too:

_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/CulturalLayer/comments/idp89x/what_happened_to_stolenhistoryorg/_

a family tragedy?
http://www.wildheretic.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=561&sid=51c9fe9dff3a50170673f7d6b7176c55
posts that suggest KD and Paul Serocco are the same:
https://www.gibiru.com/results.html...F-8#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q="paul serocco"&gsc.page=1
More Paul Serocco?
https://www.quora.com/profile/Paul-Serocco/questions("Answer requested by Paul Serocco")

Denny Smith answer:


> I read the essay in “Stolen Histories,” to which Korben, this Quora questioner and author, provided a link, above. Korben, I genuinely mourn the time and energy you spent applying your obvious intelligence to fashioning the fringe mythology that San Francisco, like many other cities, suffered catastrophe and quickly rose from the ashes, not due to the “simple” version of history left to us by contemporary news accounts, but through suspicious, secret conspiratorial forces.



More links:
_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/AlternativeHistory/comments/idxkcg/stolen_historyorg_is_now_archived_on_the_wayback/_

https://stolen-history-archive-torren.s3.amazonaws.com/StolenHistory.org_Archive.7z.torrenthttps://vk.com/id483090045- is KD russian?

https://support.discord.com/hc/en-u...server?page=16#community_comment_360008419072- KD wants different avatars per server

Korbendallas Ltd.
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/11218030/officers71-75, Shelton Street, London, England, WC2H 9JQ
21 Feb 2018     Incorporation

1 company officer named *Dmytro POVSHEDNYY*
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/officers/Om85LypCO0hgPO6xddpcvflaQjs/appointments
Dymtro was a director at flipthebirdmeda llp
https://www.companysearchesmadesimple.com/director/uk/920297648/?companyNumber=OC403097
http://flipthebirdmedia.com/
https://uk.linkedin.com/in/dmitri-p...issionId=710fd7e0-d436-3716-5696-9be704e47e0eDymtro = Dmitri?
*Dmitri Povshednyy*
Strategist at KD
Cambridge, United Kingdom

https://ru-ru.facebook.com/dmitripovshednyy
http://www.camruss.com/en/16-01-2011-old-new-year-party-st-lukes-church-cambridge/


> – ‘Cosmic’ DISCO, with a Russian DJ Dmitry Povshedny (+ Russian films for those who did not wish to dance! e.g. “Irony of the Fate 2”)



More 'Dmitry Povshedny':
http://yar.hole.ru/Hippy/Yar/Index.htm
Some poor google translation from above:


> Once upon a time, a very long time ago, namely in the summer, I wrote the rules of the game "
> Murzinykh. ”I threw it into the Kemerovo echo night.tolks (it's too late and I'm too lazy
> toggle registers). Then someone (Dolgin seems to be) fortified this to Exler,
> he filtered it out, then it got into the hippie tolks, and only after that
> ...



what is all that?  gibberish?  Some kind of game?  Automatic writing?  Larp?

Perhaps the Korbendallas ltd and the person are a fictional creation by the UK's *77 brigade*.  This is a unit created to fight Russians through the media.

Perhaps their directives were broader, and they saw fit to create this Dimitri character and KD as part of their directives?  And that these are a part of a general assault on people's understanding?

The waybackmachine shows the domain was active in 2011 Wayback Machine
Saved 143 times between September 5, 2011 and August 31, 2020.

*Frantz Kebreau* had it back then
https://web.archive.org/web/20111108162417/http://stolenhistory.org/
https://florida.intercreditreport.com/company/stolen-history-llc-l11000069273
https://web.archive.org/web/20111109152337/http://stolenhistory.org/about/


> Frantz Kebreau is the CEO of Stolen History, LLC which is an organization born from his desire to share the TRUTH with all Americans. Frantz Kebreau is a Race Relations Advocate and a regular contributor to FOX News.
> He graduated from the University of Maryland with a degree in Government and Politics. He then joined the US Navy as a Naval Aviator and finished top in his class.
> He was named Sea Control Squadron 21 Pilot of the Year and earned the Armed Forces Achievement Medal. Later, he became a member of the Naval Trident Society, earned the Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal (2x), Meritorious Unit Commendation Medal, Battle “E” Award, Golden Wrench Award, Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal, Southwest Asia Service Medal, Seventh Fleet Pilot of the Year and was the Seventh Fleet Golden Hook recipient through dedicated effort and commitment.
> In 2000, he retired from the military and began work as a commercial airline pilot.
> ...


Franz Kebreau could be an op himself.  Were some assets commandeered?

More links:
https://www.publish0x.com/@KorbenDallas
- a way to earn crypto by publishing work

https://www.objectivistliving.com/forums/profile/6927-korbendallas/
- neither of these last 2 strike me as convincing - I'm more inclined to think that someone has ripped of the KD brand to try to get ahead.


----------



## Six (Sep 25, 2020)

Who cares of all the above?
First of all, he is the reason of us being here today, enjoying our free minds together. He "turned the switch on" for the majority of the sh.org forum followers. He opened the gate for us. The gate of information. 

We should live in the present, while being aware of the past mistakes.

*“I never lose. I either win or learn”*

I hope from the bottom of my heart KD is fine.

It strikes me death that any of the old forum followers can accused him of disinfo, psyop, and so on. He offered more info to any matter/ subject than any of you (us). And more of that, he offered new perspectives to each big topics discussed on HIS forum.

I saw it in real time, the dispute between Felix(+ others) and him ( +others), while I was aware of the both sides perspective and respected both opinions. I wouldn't ban Felix if I was him, but also Felix push it to much back then. 

You try to validate others, while YOU are going online "undercover"? Funny !!!


----------



## Franky Baby (Sep 25, 2020)

Well, I don't know about the "weirdness" that happened prior to the forum being shut down, I missed that - I didn't know until I saw the post on Reddit. But I did see on the Wayback Machine in the thread about Atlantis that KD said he was going to shut down the forum in March. He said he was kidding afterward, but he was replying to someone making fun of him for having a website like this, and he sounded pretty sincere. Maybe he was thinking about it. 

As someone who has owned a few websites in the past, I can totally understand. After a while you start thinking "All this time and effort, and for what? I'm not making any money or changing the world. I have people who insult me and make trouble who don't even know me. What's the point?"

That's just my experience. Like I said, I wasn't here or anything. You guys probably know better than me.


----------



## Broken Agate (Sep 25, 2020)

It occurs to me that there could be a lot of people using the name "Korben Dallas" as their online persona, and some of those people/entities could be different than our Korben Dallas. I just get the feeling that someone, somehow, forcibly took over from him; or he started suffering from some mental illness, such as depression, and  went a bit loopy. The latter would account for his odd behavior, and his shutting down the forum. Depression, and the medications for it, can make you do weird things simply because you don't see any point to continuing as normal. I hope he is okay.


----------



## feralimal (Sep 25, 2020)

shase66 said:


> First of all, he is the reason of us being here today, enjoying our free minds together. He "turned the switch on" for the majority of the sh.org forum followers. He opened the gate for us. The gate of information.


Yes - he did good work, and I am a fan.  But, history is a very hard area to read.  Who knows what is real or true?  Not I, anyway.

I appreciate all the info he and others on the site shared.  I'm not going back to revisit this to open 'old wounds', I'm doing this to keep a record of my understanding.  This thread is a sort of closure of that whole debacle to me.



shase66 said:


> We should live in the present, while being aware of the past mistakes.


I agree!



shase66 said:


> I hope from the bottom of my heart KD is fine.


I hope so too.  But then 'fine' doesn't really apply to an limited company!



shase66 said:


> You try to validate others, while YOU are going online "undercover"? Funny !!!


As are you!  I don't validate or invalidate.  I saw what happened and it was most definitely odd.



Franky Baby said:


> As someone who has owned a few websites in the past, I can totally understand. After a while you start thinking "All this time and effort, and for what? I'm not making any money or changing the world. I have people who insult me and make trouble who don't even know me. What's the point?"


Yes, I do understand that point of view.  But it was changing things, bringing awareness to many people - sh.org had become popular.  Why kill it?  Why not get any admins?  It was like he was fine with everyone going along with whatever he said, except if the tables were turned on him.  And the last months were odd and questions needed to be asked.  It seemed like KD wanted control and ownership of a collection of fantastic alternative researchers, without question.  Well, how does that help anything??!



Broken Agate said:


> It occurs to me that there could be a lot of people using the name "Korben Dallas" as their online persona, and some of those people/entities could be different than our Korben Dallas.


Yes - I agree.  As I said above, its entirely possible that "someone has ripped of the KD brand to try to get ahead" in some of the cases I show.



Broken Agate said:


> I hope he is okay.


Like you I hope he is ok if he was a real person.  But we have to bear in mind that we don't know he was.  As we don't know about historical dates, space, the sincerity of Donald Trump, what we see on TV, or other number of things.  We really only 'know' our personal experience.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020

PS I'm not doing this to raise a stink, dredging up the KD drama.  

Many of us had invested time in sh.org - to have it taken away was effectively a book burning - and a painful experience.

My final point would be if _*we don't learn from our history we're bound to repeat it*_!  Given that, its great to see that there are more admins here, and the users and contributors will hopefully get a clearer understanding of when and why bounds are being overstepped - I hope there will be clear statements if and when things go wrong.

Cheers to the new site!


----------



## conductor (Sep 25, 2020)

I was always sceptical of what little background/personal info KD gave. There was a thread from like a year ago where somebody questioned if KD was some sort of intelligence operation, based on the amount and timing of content he produced. It didn’t bother me what or who he was. The high quality discourse was what I came for.

When the old sight went down, I was saddened and curious as to what happened. But not for long. I was happy that some of the members had the knowledge, expertise and time to start Stolen History 2.0. Thank you everybody!

This is a great model for moving forward in uncertain times. Leaderless leadership. It is easy to control a group if a leader is controlled/compromised. Much better to have capable members willing step up as the need arise. Maybe even make it better. Keep moving forward.

I am grateful to KD for starting stolenhistory. And I am grateful to those who have picked up where he/she/they left off.

Thank you for the thread Feralimal. It is cathartic to talk about it.

PS Is it me or is your avatar looking more intense these days?


----------



## feralimal (Sep 25, 2020)

conductor said:


> PS Is it me or is your avatar looking more intense these days?


Ha!  I couldn't see the old photo, so I picked up this angry old cat one.  I'll stick with it for a bit... but when I put a kitten up, it probably means I've softened up a bit!


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 27, 2020)

I found SH in about February or so. It was fantastic at first, there were some different ideas of course that didn't resonate with me but the historical research and presentations were awesome and I was enjoying myself immensely looking through it all. The environment and people seemed really cool and everyone let everyone else have their opinions without getting weird.  It did get weird though towards the end. Even if that Miles Mathis thing called KD out, why would he/she/they freak out like that and run for the metaphorical hills? He/she/they could have ignored it and kept up the excellent historical research/presentation whether it was true or not. It doesn't matter much to me, I did keep a look out for a new or reborn SH because I was having such a good time before but it is curious. I don't normally interact with people online or off. Joining any forum is not a thing I normally do. I like to stay under any radar as much as possible but if any ptb wanted to look at me, they would have done so years ago (maybe they did but they never called or stopped by as far as I know). Somebody on the old forum said, (sorry I don't remember who), when this started going down "why cant we have anything good?" and I agree but also why did we have that good while we did and how long will this last? I regret that I am extremely suspicious of anything, online or off, that allows me and others to express our doubts and ideas about what's really going on. I'm not trying to be pessimistic, I've always thought I'm just a realist. I suppose that ties into the art of lamentation or whatever, "the world sucks and you just need to pay your taxes til you die" thing (or hide out in your house whether there is a supposed pandemic or not because the outside world is just uncomfortable). I was hoodwinked as well but it ain't easy seeing the sunshine through some of this muck. Also it's  hard to be cheerful when the world seems to he burning down around you. I do realize fire is necessary for some seeds to germinate but the process is somewhat painful. Anyway, just wanted to add my $0.02 to this subject.


----------



## feralimal (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey, Jetsam - cheers

I agree with that - though I don't see a reason not to interact with others online, esp if you are not using your real name.  I'm glad you have here.

IMO, we should be suspicious, or at least wary of what we accept from others.  We need to use our own discernment.  Personally, that's where the line is for me - you get to decide what you accept.

On that basis I object to anyone else screening what can and can't be said.  Talking and sharing ideas - trying to figure out what is going on around here - should be free.  Who is anyone to say to screen information - that I can or can't hear about something?  Why should the govt, Apple, the news, KD get to decide what is ok or not?

In the first place discernment - sifting the wheat from the chaff - to help us understand what is going in, is our personal work.


----------



## luchin001 (Sep 28, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Hey, Jetsam - cheers
> 
> I agree with that - though I don't see a reason not to interact with others online, esp if you are not using your real name.  I'm glad you have here.
> 
> ...


not what is happening but what happened and when for the world to be the way it is


----------



## davtash (Sep 28, 2020)

I missed all what has happened in the coup? purge? whatever can someone enlighten me please


----------



## feralimal (Sep 28, 2020)

luchin001 said:


> not what is happening but what happened and when for the world to be the way it is


I'm starting to think things are getting clearer.



davtash said:


> I missed all what has happened in the coup? purge? whatever can someone enlighten me please


what coup/purge are you talking about?


----------



## Foreman Ft. Worth (Sep 28, 2020)

I shared a dozen or more private messages with Korben on the old site. He always responded same day and was genuinely cool and helpful. His disappearing act makes me more than a bit apprehensive about what I have posted and will post on the Internet in general. There were a couple of topics I had been researching and was ready to post about one right when the site left from under us. I plan on lurking here a bit before posting anything of note.


----------



## saraheve (Sep 28, 2020)

None of that should matter, KD established the site so like minded people could join in and conversate which in turn would eventually lead to others finding the site too and opening their minds to different perspectives of thinking. Personally I don't like linear ways of thought and love to think outside the box and see others ideas and thoughts as well.


----------



## davtash (Sep 28, 2020)

feralimal said:


> luchin001 said:
> 
> 
> > not what is happening but what happened and when for the world to be the way it is
> ...


its like asking what russian revolution?


----------



## feralimal (Sep 28, 2020)

Foreman Ft. Worth said:


> I plan on lurking here a bit before posting anything of note.


I have been through the feelings of fear, and I do understand - you should do what you want..  In fact, you can't do anything other!

Nowadays I try to make my own thinking - following my heart - the basis for what I do or not.  I only need to answer to me.  My thinking is that if you have something to offer, you should share it.



davtash said:


> its like asking what russian revolution?


Yes, it is.  Did you have something specific in mind?


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 28, 2020)

KD was a great researcher.  The volume of material produced reminded me of Miles Mathis quantity of work.  KD said he had a full time job and the amount of work produced seemed to be that job although he said he worked in road engineering or something like that.  There has been a realization that the volume of postings by Miles Mathis would have been more easily done wih a group rather than an individual. KDs Avatar had a listing of Mexico City on it at first then after a year or so switched to an American flag and Seattle as his location.  He said he had a bet with his wife a 6 pack of beer that the forum would take off and be successful.  Mother is the Brits name of the head of their intell service.  Anyone who has done research realizes that the amount of time of looking, reading, writing, revising, and comparing data is extremely time consuming. Having a full time job and producing many highly detailed research papers seem to me to be mutually exclusive.  He seemed to direct posts that dealt with the science of phenomena of catastrophes, civilizational collapses to paths that would contradict or dismiss alternative ideas about the mechanisms of such phenomena.  He claimed to know nothing of sunspot numbers and solar minimums as a cause or correlation to weather shifts and chaotic weather patterns and challenged me on those.  I thought at the time itwas curious he did not understand these concepts.  Was the original SH a way of directing away from an understanding of the science and mechanics from the perodic destructions and strange civilizational disappearences and instead getting lost in the minutae of the tree insteadof the forest?


----------



## feralimal (Sep 28, 2020)

Interesting ideas.

I've nothing to add to the theory, but when it comes to what Miles Mathis is, as a critique - this is my go to place:
https://pieceofmindful.com/category/miles-mathis-cult/
Still, I find what he writes quite interesting.

And let's not forget the MM talks about KD here:
http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 28, 2020)

If SH was some kind of operation, what was the point of it?


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

KD was all of the above, the SH.org site fantastic, and he/she had great posts. I learned a lot, truly I did.

However.........if KD didn't like your far out ideas he could be a bit of a tyrant.
I PM'd him one time, and politely asked why he would delete a well-researched post of mine. He said "Its my site and I decide."
Okay, fair enough, but he sure didn't like any possible explanations or theories that were NOT Victorian steam engine, mud flood, inexplicable Wild West ghost town castles, Tartarian Tartars, or weirdo world expo related. That's an exaggeration, but close to the truth as I saw it.

I 100% agree that SH should not be Reddit or ATS, but I postulate that some topics require more of a future-centric, "sci-fi," metaphysical, and occult viewpoint "bent" than others. (The true occult history of the Nazi SS, for example) It was my thought that he seemed truly frightened of this, and thusly lashed out as if anarchists were in his bedroom with Molotov Cocktails. If the old SH.org was an intelligence gathering site, the owner/moderator would not have done this, I reckon. Did he receive anonymous PTB threats? One wonders.

Perhaps Im wrong, but I also felt that some members placated and agreed with KD far more often than not, leaving some people's opinions & perspectives––especially those of brand new members––in the historical dust. If anything, we must all be free to be fearless and contradictory, otherwise, what progress will we make? Future generations coming on line soon might think we didn't go far enough to explain the unexplainable, and didn't challenge the mainstream narrative quite enough. We have a collective responsibility to do so in my opinion.

On one of my "vaunted" star fort posts, he said: "We are no closer to finding an explanation to this phenomenon, and probably never will be."
Slamming laptop to forehead, I was shocked and bewildered on this, WTF? His reply was strangely and highly defeatist to my mind. We are all here to think far outside the box and do the impossible: Tear apart the mainstream narrative, offer new ideas, attempt to fix our BS history as best we can, and stick it to the PTB MAN.

And yet I still hope that KD will come back with fresh ideas. We need more and more.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 28, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> If SH was some kind of operation, what was the point of it?


According to Magnetic’s comment above, which I definitely agree is one of the more compelling explanations of 1.0’s demise - is that the purpose of 1.0 (perhaps run by a team of agents) was to distract people like us away from the mechanism that actually causes the reoccurring catastrophes - that ultimately result in a civilization reset, burnt cities, buildings we don’t understand / can’t replicate - you know - the trees that we all spend a lot of time climbing around here - but without having found a way out of the proverbial forest yet!

Brian Austin Lambert (I know I know - you are sick of hearing that name from me) and his electromagnetic plasma changeover event theory has basically been wiped clean off of YouTube at this point. Brian did say he was constantly harassed after putting it out there for what it’s worth. However, the theory was featured heavily in spacebusters comets and cataclysms series (last part of series I believe). If this theory is true and this is the year - we should at least start to see the days shorten in length pretty darn soon.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

I think anyone thrown off Youtube or the internet for telling alternative scientific theories is the victim of the Deep State's pitiful reaction to bits of the truth coming together. After all, isn't that a possibility for SH 1.0?


----------



## feralimal (Sep 28, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> If SH was some kind of operation, what was the point of it?


The way I see it, if you are the controller, it is better to manage the thesis _and_ antithesis; the mainstream view _and_ the opposition.  This way you achieve the 'Hegelian dialectic' - the synthesis will be acceptable to you as you are managing both ends of the spectrum.

It is a far more powerful position than leaving the opposition to manage itself - if you left people to themselves, they might dig up the real sh*t!

So its about control of the effort and direction.  And if you are running things and the worst comes to the worst, you can just pull the whole site and waste all that energy and effort.


----------



## Potato (Sep 28, 2020)

Foreman Ft. Worth said:


> I shared a dozen or more private messages with Korben on the old site. He always responded same day and was genuinely cool and helpful. His disappearing act makes me more than a bit apprehensive about what I have posted and will post on the Internet in general. There were a couple of topics I had been researching and was ready to post about one right when the site left from under us. I plan on lurking here a bit before posting anything of note.


I'm curious, what causes the apprehension? Do you think someone is going to dox you? Are you afraid someone will steal your ideas? You don't want to do all that typing in case this site disappears as well?

The majority of what gets posted here is just a gathering together of other publicly available information. The only new aspect is how we all connect the dots. Google earth, old maps, old books, all these things are available to everyone if they have the time to research them. Even if I believed every post on this website, who would care? My personal view of alternate history influences no one. School curriculum is determined by the "settled science" people and no one is crowbarring their way into that sepulcher with such fanciful ideas. The system is already in place to shut down any naysayers. What possible threat could we present and alternately, what possible reason would anyone have to shut us down?

Dielectric and Mr. Duyer are the only people I recall posting anything they felt was potentially "dangerous", but even those two examples have written and posted elsewhere so shutting them down here wouldn't stop them from making their information available in writing or in other locations on the internet.

I've been around long enough to see lots of "conspiracy" websites be taken over or disappeared. This made sense because they don't want people talking about their own personal experiences too much, or even comparing notes. The Columbine shootings is one example that comes to mind. They work very hard to silence anyone that claims a different eyewitness account from the accepted mainstream explanation. But here we don't share personal stuff like that, only things that we can cite and have some kind of historical evidence to point to. 

As I reread my post I'm not even sure what my point is. My brain just keeps searching for an explanation I guess. I feel like you guys are My People since so few people I've interacted with in real life give a shit about these sorts of topics. It feels like the wind was stolen from my sails.


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree with many others in that I felt like I found a home here, so to speak. Maybe 1 or 2 people in my "real life" will listen to my ideas and converse with me about them. Most people change the subject, have something they need to do or get such a pained look on their face that I change the subject or find something I need to do. I was sort of lonely and feeling like there was no place for the real me, I just needed to be quiet and do my jobs and sleep for a bit and do it again. As for what the fear is about, well I've spent all this time being quiet and I don't want anyone to notice me, I suspect some others feel the same. Sure it's silly, I'm small and no threat to any ptb. Still I've had some weird encounters that make me wonder on occasion.


----------



## Clown Of God (Sep 28, 2020)

I have noticed TPTB love to expose truths through hardcore fringe people. Because the majority would not take these “tinfoil hat” wearing people and their findings seriously. Yeah It might be the paranoia in me, but many of these fringe theorists with their outrages claims or findings could be agents.Tavistock comes to mind for instance.

Another method that goes in line is to kind of bury truth in crap.Or mixing it with it.

I get a feeling like a sort of screening is taking place and that it is probably only one of several aims with such a operation.

In regards to KD and his site I’m on the fence.The initiall feeling was or perhaps me wanting to think.Was that he was a genuine seeking bloke like many of us. Starting up a own place to share and exchange studies and findings.Then as many say he changed in a way.I thought that shit might had happened in his private life but are struggling to se him pull the plug in the way he did.Taking a hiatus seemed more logical and fitting.Then perhaps telling some of his most trusted members about his idea of taking down the site. Leaving the community which he started and seemed to care for an opportunity to save all the discoveries and studies...and in so doing continue the work and legacy he started.


----------



## Huaqero (Sep 29, 2020)

My guess is that the Obscured World is obscured to the secret societies' PTB, too.
They are only aware of the obscurity fact and of the OW artifacts they preserve.
SH 1.0 may have been a brainstorming operation for them,
a tool to use unaware peoples' intelligence in order to help unlock historical secrets and other baffling matters.
However, they had to pull it, either because the job they wanted was done, or because some topics had become dangerous.
The only such topic I can think of is Covid...


----------



## luchin001 (Sep 29, 2020)

I think that KD's ego is being given too much importance, translating it as conspiracy theories and threatened rule in the dark.
I think it is more "I believe this site and I close it when I want"
excuse my terrible english


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 29, 2020)

Foreman Ft. Worth said:


> His disappearing act makes me more than a bit apprehensive about what I have posted and will post on the Internet in general. There were a couple of topics I had been researching and was ready to post about one right when the site left from under us. I plan on lurking here a bit before posting anything of note.



You raise an important point. If anyone is concerned about what they're posting, just think about the ways in which you can package your messages/findings in a subtle way, and/or posing them as questions, so readers can read between the lines. You're dealing with a fairly switched on audience here, so inconclusive subtleties can go a long way.


----------



## irishbalt (Sep 29, 2020)

So if we act in fear, we empower fear.  Only the circumspect, but daring make any mark here. This workd is full of cowards living unfulfilled lives sniping at those who try and fail.  I say fail forward, do not fear, write prolifically, love with all you have and create like you were made by the Creator, because you ARE!

So don't stop, don't fear, push forward!


----------



## Gold (Sep 29, 2020)

We'll likely never know. It was odd that he bailed, without passing it on to someone, but bothered to refund people and rehost the site on an archive. On one hand a lot was erased, on the other, a sort-of attempt to preserve some of the research was made.
It doesn't matter now, what does, is keeping an eye open and continuing the spirit. Unless someone has new information and it's something significant like proof there was shady goings on with him or other users there's not much point in continuing the trend of "Who was KD/What happened?" threads.


----------



## Armin Hammer (Sep 29, 2020)

I only ever posted 1 thread on the original Stolen history.

On my post all I had was a title and a wikipedia link to a topic I though would be of interest since I've never seen anything about it before.

Within minutes my post was edited with additional information added and pictures pulled from a couple different sites. 

KD also replied first with even more information,  links and pictures within a few minutes. 

https://web.archive.org/web/2019111...eads/moon-eyed-people-of-north-carolina.1883/
At that point I got the feeling that there was some kind of AI working behind the scenes here.


----------



## Curious (Sep 29, 2020)

Strange thing that you mention it Armin Hammer, as a regular reader of SH 1.0 I had the same feeling, that this great amount of information posted there by KD is not possible to be gathered and put out so fast, the way he does it...
Also I had a  feeling that the whole Covid experiment is directed by an AI, nothing that takes part of that plandemic does not seem human to me, strange precautions and measures etc. In my opinion there could be something with Covid plandemic that resulted in SH shutdown. That was the most commented and viewed topic.

Thank you for ressurecting that site, and gathering many of us, feel so much better now!


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> We both said no and gave him a load of abuse.


Well, I refused kindly.
Just not the kind of person that throws insults first ...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

But to another topic - that of the thread.
If I got it right, "Korben Dallas" is not part of _*this*_ forum, is he ?


----------



## theflayedlordess (Sep 29, 2020)

I was never very active, but whenever I would post replies I got upvotes from Whitewave. I’m really surprised to not see her here... but then again it always felt like KD had special rules and feelings for her that went against his hardline rules for others.


----------



## Six (Sep 29, 2020)

I've felt that whitewave was the true balance of the "old house", I miss her(?) inputs.  And if she is a real person and not making part of the "kd's team" I'm sure she will be back here.
Edit: Maybe @Felix Noille  can summon her, like he did with @codis )


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

In regard to Whitewave, this might be the same problem as with others (including me).
I checked SH.org earlier this year, and found only the webarchive link, plus some discussion elsewhere.
And after a few weeks, I even forgot the occasional check. We older folks use to have real lives, and tend to fill empty slots with other activities ...   And perhaps Alzheimer ...

Dunno what reminded me of SH to check back today - but I did.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



JWW427 said:


> I think anyone thrown off Youtube or the internet for telling alternative scientific theories is the victim of the Deep State's pitiful reaction to bits of the truth coming together. After all, isn't that a possibility for SH 1.0?


That is at least the impression I got in the last months before the SH1.0 demise.
Many threads seemed awfully derailed, and dragged towards the tinfoil-hat section.
Ya' know, everyone doubting anything about NASA is now a Flatearther.
Out of curiosity, I would like to know which role KD exactly played in that game, if at all.


----------



## Skydog (Sep 29, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> igneous said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the old members remember when the President of Bulgaria? Belarus? was commenting and we all kind of got the feeling that he really was the President of this country. It was spooky.
> ...


I missed the whole Bulgaria episode referenced above on 1.0. Mind providing us with a bit of a readers digest summary of the exchange? Sounds juicy.


----------



## theflayedlordess (Sep 29, 2020)

shase66 said:


> I've felt that whitewave was the true balance of the "old house", I miss her(?) inputs.  And if she is a real person and not making part of the "kd's team" I'm sure she will be back here.



I don’t mean to sound like I’m suggesting anything nefarious about her. But I do think she’s someone who KD would reach out to before shutting down, wherever she is now she’s possibly one of the few people who actually knows what went down. That she hasn’t returned could be a sign of something bigger...


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

At least in theory she (?) was located far away from KD's alleged locations (US and MX).
I don't know of any deeper involvement ... which doesn't mean much. I just draw my conclusion from the posts.


----------



## Magnetic (Sep 29, 2020)

Armin Hammer said:


> I only ever posted 1 thread on the original Stolen history.
> 
> On my post all I had was a title and a wikipedia link to a topic I though would be of interest since I've never seen anything about it before.
> 
> ...


Your post is revealing because a normal guy working in an engineering firm would not be able to have such a fast reaction time to your post.  AI indeed!  Hmmm.  Could this be an attempt to newly shape historical revelations to some end we do not see?  According to Miles Mathis Tartaria was also Phoenecian and like the Kazarian meme was used to hide the true nature of the controllers.


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 29, 2020)

In the summer of 2019, when I first started reading SH, I offered to meet him. KD. But he declined. He did set up a regional chat area for people from the Pacific Northwest later. Nothing much came of it. But, based on his writings, it seemed to me that he had a true affinity for and direct knowledge of Seattle/Tacoma and the state of Washington. I also know what it is like to have a spouse with cancer. Maybe her situation became very grave, and she died. It has been almost four years since my spouse of nearly 30 years died, and my brain still doesn't function the same. C.S. Lewis described it as a feeling of being concussed.  Of course, I wish he had done something to save everything, and maybe he did. I only know that when stuff like that goes down, all sorts of important things can and will be lost.  We should also recognize that the Seattle area is in turmoil. He stated that he works for the Department of Transportation. It is certainly possible that he felt the heat directly or indirectly-- insofar as he made plain on numerous occasions that the governor was complicit in the obviously unconstitutional lock down, i.e., "reset" of the state.


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

Skydog said:


> I missed the whole Bulgaria episode referenced above on 1.0. Mind providing us with a bit of a readers digest summary of the exchange? Sounds juicy.


It's gone now, and I don't actually what was the fuzz about. His claim to be the Bulgarian president ?
We publicly expressed kinda doubt in his claims. Nothing insulting, though. Couldn't I claim here to be the rightful successor of the Chinese emperor, or the last one of the Romanovs ?
Anyway, he sent us (at least me and Felix) a PM request to remove our post, which we declined. Never received another PM from him.
I did some research on the Bulgarian president, who had been military brass almost all his adult life. At least the type of reaction and it's style seemed consistent with his claim ...

I vaguely remember I complained about the unwanted attentions such an action by an EU country president would draw to the forum ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 29, 2020)

codis said:


> Well, I refused kindly.
> Just not the kind of person that throws insults first ...



Sorry, I misunderstood.

I told him what I thought of him, in no uncertain terms... I mean, when else are you going to get the chance to tell a Prime Minister what you think of him. I couldn't believe that this was supposed to be a man who was running an entire country during a massive crisis, but who was so bored (by his own admission) that he fiddled about on forums. Then when he eventually realised the implications of revealing himself (it was in that 'Get to Know Each Other' thread,) he got really scared - of what or who - he's supposed to be the boss. I asked him who had the real power in Bulgaria, but he never answered.

...this is just between you and me btw. We don't want the whole world knowing about this.


----------



## codis (Sep 29, 2020)

I just gave him the benefit of the doubt.
What a bored person must he have been as president, to hang around in dubious dive bars fora at night ?


----------



## igneous (Sep 29, 2020)

Armin Hammer said:


> I only ever posted 1 thread on the original Stolen history.
> 
> On my post all I had was a title and a wikipedia link to a topic I though would be of interest since I've never seen anything about it before.
> 
> ...



This happened to one of my posts, also.  Some of the text was removed.  When I went to go back to the source I could no longer find it.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 29, 2020)

feralimal said:


> I was amazed when SH.org disappeared.
> 
> It had been very strained for a while, with KD acting strangely, speaking wierdly, banning users, locking threads, creating admins, changing his mind, etc, etc.  But it was still shocking that the whole thing was pulled so suddenly.
> 
> ...


1) Why would a supposed Naval Pilot earn the Golden Wrench Award? That's for people that work in aircraft maintenance exclusively.  
2) Each branch of the Armed forces issues it's own achievement medals. The Armed Forces Achievement Medal is for enlisted men and very junior officers. Was he not yet senior enough?
But more to the point, The *Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal* (*NAM*), is the United States Navy and U.S. Marine Corps' version of the Achievement Medal. So why not this?Although it does say he also got two of these, there was no reason for the other. I worked a desk, and I got more commendations than he did.
3) Individuals awarded the Southwest Asia Service Medal must have participated in or supported military operations in Southwest Asia between August 2, 1990, and November 30, 1995. That period of inclusion includes participation in Operations Desert Shield or Desert Storm.  But it claims he was with the seventh fleet, which is strictly Pacific - mostly centered around Vietnam and Japan areas.
4)  *Sea Control Squadron 21 (VS-21)* was an aviation unit of the United States Navy. It served from 1945 to 2005 and was mainly tasked with anti-submarine warfare while operating from aircraft carriers. They flew S-2 Trackers and S-3 Vikings:  short, cumbersome craft that were only launched when anti-submarine activities arose.  And we are supposed to believe that he won the
“Top Hook” honors by having the best landing grades in the entire air wing and won the “Golden Hook” award for the Seventh Fleet?  I call bullshit on that. 
5) Regular contributor to Fox News should have been our first clue.
But my favorite part was this:   Frantz spreads his message of Unity and Americanism throughout the Nation. Identity Politics, race, white guilt, political correctness and racism are what will bring our Country down. Can you spell Nazi?


----------



## feralimal (Sep 29, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> feralimal said:
> 
> 
> > I was amazed when SH.org disappeared.
> ...



And I thought it sounded like a made up history before your dissection....


----------



## GradyStickels (Sep 29, 2020)

conductor said:


> I was always sceptical of what little background/personal info KD gave. There was a thread from like a year ago where somebody questioned if KD was some sort of intelligence operation, based on the amount and timing of content he produced. It didn’t bother me what or who he was. The high quality discourse was what I came for.
> 
> When the old sight went down, I was saddened and curious as to what happened. But not for long. I was happy that some of the members had the knowledge, expertise and time to start Stolen History 2.0. Thank you everybody!
> 
> ...


Oh man...I like this phrase leaderless leadership a huge amount.


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 29, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > feralimal said:
> ...


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2020)

Jetsam said:


> I found SH in about February or so. It was fantastic at first, there were some different ideas of course that didn't resonate with me but the historical research and presentations were awesome and I was enjoying myself immensely looking through it all. The environment and people seemed really cool and everyone let everyone else have their opinions without getting weird.  It did get weird though towards the end. Even if that Miles Mathis thing called KD out, why would he/she/they freak out like that and run for the metaphorical hills? He/she/they could have ignored it and kept up the excellent historical research/presentation whether it was true or not. It doesn't matter much to me, I did keep a look out for a new or reborn SH because I was having such a good time before but it is curious. I don't normally interact with people online or off. Joining any forum is not a thing I normally do. I like to stay under any radar as much as possible but if any ptb wanted to look at me, they would have done so years ago (maybe they did but they never called or stopped by as far as I know). Somebody on the old forum said, (sorry I don't remember who), when this started going down "why cant we have anything good?" and I agree but also why did we have that good while we did and how long will this last? I regret that I am extremely suspicious of anything, online or off, that allows me and others to express our doubts and ideas about what's really going on. I'm not trying to be pessimistic, I've always thought I'm just a realist. I suppose that ties into the art of lamentation or whatever, "the world sucks and you just need to pay your taxes til you die" thing (or hide out in your house whether there is a supposed pandemic or not because the outside world is just uncomfortable). I was hoodwinked as well but it ain't easy seeing the sunshine through some of this muck. Also it's  hard to be cheerful when the world seems to he burning down around you. I do realize fire is necessary for some seeds to germinate but the process is somewhat painful. Anyway, just





Jetsam said:


> I found SH in about February or so. It was fantastic at first, there were some different ideas of course that didn't resonate with me but the historical research and presentations were awesome and I was enjoying myself immensely looking through it all. The environment and people seemed really cool and everyone let everyone else have their opinions without getting weird.  It did get weird though towards the end. Even if that Miles Mathis thing called KD out, why would he/she/they freak out like that and run for the metaphorical hills? He/she/they could have ignored it and kept up the excellent historical research/presentation whether it was true or not. It doesn't matter much to me, I did keep a look out for a new or reborn SH because I was having such a good time before but it is curious. I don't normally interact with people online or off. Joining any forum is not a thing I normally do. I like to stay under any radar as much as possible but if any ptb wanted to look at me, they would have done so years ago (maybe they did but they never called or stopped by as far as I know). Somebody on the old forum said, (sorry I don't remember who), when this started going down "why cant we have anything good?" and I agree but also why did we have that good while we did and how long will this last? I regret that I am extremely suspicious of anything, online or off, that allows me and others to express our doubts and ideas about what's really going on. I'm not trying to be pessimistic, I've always thought I'm just a realist. I suppose that ties into the art of lamentation or whatever, "the world sucks and you just need to pay your taxes til you die" thing (or hide out in your house whether there is a supposed pandemic or not because the outside world is just uncomfortable). I was hoodwinked as well but it ain't easy seeing the sunshine through some of this muck. Also it's  hard to be cheerful when the world seems to he burning down around you. I do realize fire is necessary for some seeds to germinate but the process is somewhat painful. Anyway, just wanted to add my $0.02 to this subject.


I can relate. I stopped participating anywhere on the net for the last 10 years, after being literally followed across the world on every plane and held up at heathrow with a BS claim about a wrong letter on a visa which was nothing to do with GB anyway as the visa was for another country so was none of their business. This amazed me since as I suppose you could say I was an activist in a creative manner, really I was just trying to wake people up to the reality of behind the scenes global politics but primarily I was just making my art. Couldn't believe someone as obscure as me with such a tiny following was on a list and it scared me off good and proper since my real job was raising my family. I only am here now because I felt I'd lost the only "real people" when sh 1 went down and thought I had better start interacting when sh 2 started and join the family.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



feralimal said:


> I was amazed when SH.org disappeared.
> 
> It had been very strained for a while, with KD acting strangely, speaking wierdly, banning users, locking threads, creating admins, changing his mind, etc, etc.  But it was still shocking that the whole thing was pulled so suddenly.
> 
> ...



     I'm glad you started this thread as I feel everyone needs to get it out of their system so we can move forward and it's better to have it all in one place than popping up here and there through research threads. Having said that, I was always a bit sus on KD intuitively which stopped me signing up before even though I often felt compelled to when I read something I felt I could contribute. I've said in another thread somewhere when I finally did try to sign up in April things went weird and I got scared off again.

    Incidentally what I wanted to contribute then was to the six pointed towers thread as in The Oera Linda Book it is mentioned that one was built by a freisan leader and I felt that needed looking into. The book does mention they covered a huge geographical area. One day I'd like to start a thread about that, when I have reread the book and compared it to maps.


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 30, 2020)

Well someone else here, sorry my brain just can't properly keep up with names, said something to the effect that there's millions of people spying on a couple thousand. Wild. They must be so bored. I'm not afraid anymore, my kids are grown and they'll have to take care of themselves now.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> KD was all of the above, the SH.org site fantastic, and he/she had great posts. I learned a lot, truly I did.
> 
> However.........if KD didn't like your far out ideas he could be a bit of a tyrant.
> I PM'd him one time, and politely asked why he would delete a well-researched post of mine. He said "Its my site and I decide."
> ...


Yes, one of the best things about SH is it's free of politics discussions. The internet has become toxic and divisive with that and the nastiness and negativity is appalling.

Also if he is a real person in all likelihood he is here under another name, or at the very least reading and watching.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Jetsam said:


> Well someone else here, sorry my brain just can't properly keep up with names, said something to the effect that there's millions of people spying on a couple thousand. Wild. They must be so bored. I'm not afraid anymore, my kids are grown and they'll have to take care of themselves now.


Same. I'm a free agent now as are my children and I've come to realize what will be will be, and that it's all happening on a cosmic level anyway. The only thing I might worry about if rounded up is having to eat their toxic food. ?
 Death is not a concern to me or any torture,this present life (2020) is torturous enough already!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



Armin Hammer said:


> I only ever posted 1 thread on the original Stolen history.
> 
> On my post all I had was a title and a wikipedia link to a topic I though would be of interest since I've never seen anything about it before.
> 
> ...


Now that's weird behaviour alright. I never considered AI, but I've read a lot about how deep that is in operation this week and was quite stunned. Perhaps he is both through brainstemming? Ok tinfoil hat off lol.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



theflayedlordess said:


> I was never very active, but whenever I would post replies I got upvotes from Whitewave. I’m really surprised to not see her here... but then again it always felt like KD had special rules and feelings for her that went against his hardline rules for others.


 So this is possibly mandella effect but I'm sure a day or two before I signed up here, I saw both Whitewave's name and Dielectric s on the new members list. Whether it was really them or someone else using their handles I don't  know.


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 30, 2020)

I posted something about genealogy on 1.0 because that has been a focus of mine for several years and I feel like that is the most personal stolen history and whitewave basically scoffed at me. I thought it was lame.





codis said:


> In regard to Whitewave, this might be the same problem as with others (including me).
> I checked SH.org earlier this year, and found only the webarchive link, plus some discussion elsewhere.
> And after a few weeks, I even forgot the occasional check. We older folks use to have real lives, and tend to fill empty slots with other activities ...   And perhaps Alzheimer ...
> 
> ...


I'm curious to know if the tinfoil is effective or not. We could make more stylish hats out of tin foil if so.


----------



## Draco (Sep 30, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> KD was all of the above, the SH.org site fantastic, and he/she had great posts. I learned a lot, truly I did.
> 
> However.........if KD didn't like your far out ideas he could be a bit of a tyrant.
> I PM'd him one time, and politely asked why he would delete a well-researched post of mine. He said "Its my site and I decide."
> ...


Very good explanation:
1.Do you have a link or have you saved the post deleted by KD?
2.idk about what Kd really meant but I kinda side with him I feel like in reality at least for us the rabbit hole is nearly infinite....there is a theory I heard somewhere that if we get the answers for everything in reality that it will reset and form an even more complex reality or matrix but thanks for the comment??


----------



## Jetsam (Sep 30, 2020)

davtash said:


> I missed all what has happened in the coup? purge? whatever can someone enlighten me please


We had a nice thing going, it got weird and then it disappeared. Then it was amazingly resurrected and here we are.


----------



## codis (Sep 30, 2020)

igneous said:


> Codis is probably the one to ask about the post and whatnot I honestly don't remember I think I might have been day-drinkin'


If only I could remember ...
I now appear to remember he explicitly claimed to be Rumen Radev. But that might be wrong (Mandela Effect ???).
I did not pay much attention to his actions/posts on SH 1.0, because this forum was not his presidential palace.

Albeit I wish he would have proven to be the man, so I could ask him what he expects from attaching his country to an evil and failed construct like the EU.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 30, 2020)

I would be very interested to try and discover more concerning the surprising number of people who had problems registering on SH 1.0 by being instantly banned. I know @Oracle was one and my own personal experience is described *here.*

It would be helpful to know if such people had ever been previously active on 'conspiracy-type' forums or are ex-members of Farcebook groups connected to any kind of what might be considered 'conspiracies'.

The ability to be able to "follow people around" on the internet and identify them to the point where they can be excluded from a forum is pretty heavy stuff and not what you would expect to find in operation on a forum like SH 1.0


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 30, 2020)

...


Felix Noille said:


> The ability to be able to "follow people around" on the internet and identify them to the point where they can be excluded from a forum is pretty heavy stuff and not what you would expect to find in operation on a forum like SH 1.0



maybe he just blocked VPNs?

You can only identify via the information given - which is email-address, username and IP address. There are public blocklists with lists of spammers or IP lists of VPNs.

You imply he had access to a list of accounts that isn't usually public, which may be possible if he was Intel, although I consider it highly unlikely.


----------



## Felix Noille (Sep 30, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> maybe he just blocked VPNs?



No, I covered that in my registration attempts. I tried with VPN and without and got the same result each time. I even changed my HWID (hard disk serial numbers) to no effect.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he just blocked VPNs?
> ...



Did you try registering with a different username and/or e-mail?


----------



## Skydog (Sep 30, 2020)

I am 100% guilty of it too, but at some point we need to stop wasting our collective time reminiscing, speculating and airing grievances about SH 1.0 / KD 1.0.

How many more “new” 1.0 threads are there going to be that basically end up saying the same damn thing over and over and over again?

I wouldn’t be surprised if it is starting to annoy the amazing 2.0 staff members we have here who brought us this amazing new place to continue our journey in the first place - but now I’m speculating.

IMHO, the best way to honor KD 1.0 is to create brand new - primarily history-based threads in a style / format reminiscent of his greatest hits (e.g. Great Eastern Ship, Seattle Fire / Rebuild etc etc etc).

In fact, I plan to do just that later today. I hope that I do not let you down.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 30, 2020)

Skydog said:


> How many more “new” 1.0 threads are there going to be that basically end up saying the same damn thing over and over and over again?



None because this is the only one allowed


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I would be very interested to try and discover more concerning the surprising number of people who had problems registering on SH 1.0 by being instantly banned. I know @Oracle was one and my own personal experience is described *here.*
> 
> It would be helpful to know if such people had ever been previously active on 'conspiracy-type' forums or are ex-members of Farcebook groups connected to any kind of what might be considered 'conspiracies'.
> 
> The ability to be able to "follow people around" on the internet and identify them to the point where they can be excluded from a forum is pretty heavy stuff and not what you would expect to find in operation on a forum like SH 1.0


I didn't know the redirect to ats was an instant ban but I guess it was. I never tryed to log in after that but went back to lurking.


----------



## codis (Sep 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he just blocked VPNs?
> ...


At some point in time, nodes (PCs) used to be identified by MAC addresses, which were hardcoded into the ethernet adapter. Those were unique, too.
Not sure if the ubiquitous WLAN/mobile stuff uses other methods nowadays.
I am more into the low-level embedded software stuff.


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Felix Noille said:
> ...



I would have thought most people nowadays use vpn's ? Certainly I was at the time,perhaps that is why, though I find that an odd reason to block someone.
I've never spammed a  site or person in my life, wouldn't know how.
Anyway it's all history now, I am just very glad to be here on SH 2. Much more comfortable here than I probably would have felt there.


Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he just blocked VPNs?
> ...


----------



## Prolix (Sep 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I would be very interested to try and discover more concerning the surprising number of people who had problems registering on SH 1.0 by being instantly banned. I know @Oracle was one and my own personal experience is described *here.*
> 
> It would be helpful to know if such people had ever been previously active on 'conspiracy-type' forums or are ex-members of Farcebook groups connected to any kind of what might be considered 'conspiracies'.
> 
> The ability to be able to "follow people around" on the internet and identify them to the point where they can be excluded from a forum is pretty heavy stuff and not what you would expect to find in operation on a forum like SH 1.0


 
I presumed at the time I was instantly "banned" because I picked "Tartaria" as my country (since I presumed it was unimportant). I even emailed KD to say "I'm not a bot, honest".


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 30, 2020)

Given the sheer quantity (and quality) of posts by KD, it seemed to me that this person may have represented a team of researchers behind the OZ curtain.
KD also claimed thousands of posts and many more thousands of reactions.
Was this accurate? I remember 27,000 reactions or so. Am I wrong?


----------



## JimDuyer (Sep 30, 2020)

PsyOps 101.  When a magician shows you one of his tricks, he uses distraction to take your eye off of what is really happening.  A weak attack against your own point of view would serve to get people talking about a topic, which could then be shot down because you already knew it was false when you posted it. 

That way the topic has been discussed, conclusions reached, everybody go back to what you were doing.  If someone posts a great deal of information just after you broach a topic, then either he had it and was almost ready to post it himself, or he took it out of a cabinet drawer as representing the standard response when someone brings up Topics A or B.   That's the very definition of coordinated psychological operations.  

The ones that say something that really hits too close to the truth, get attacked, usually by people who have only recently signed up. Let's keep up with our work - it is important to us all.


----------



## mifletzet (Sep 30, 2020)

Dreamtime wrote here:

http://www.wildheretic.com/forum/vi...sid=6c1908e2da13551fb6cd0def6f928567&start=20

_"I know how to contact him. I have his e-mail, and his reddit account. He ignores me on both.

Someone else knows his real (supposedly) name, and his personal e-mail. Got ignored as well.

A third person used a gmail tracking service, which told him his email to KD was opened on mobile."_


In the serious pursuit of novel human knowledge we really want to contact KD. Are we entitled to have his real name?


----------



## JohnNada (Sep 30, 2020)

I believe our entitlement to know his real name rests on discovering a few things first.

If, he were indeed one individual who had a true passion for investigative threads in to our lost history, we should respect his anonymity and not reveal their true identity to the masses. We still don’t know the circumstances involved in their disappearance.

If, on the other hand, it is determined to be a collective or AI or a psyop or anything in between, then any additional information could only aide in determining what really happened.

“We need more information before I would be on board with posting someone’s personal information when they likely don’t want anyone to have it.“
Edited because the bit in quotes is too vague. I am against posting anyone’s personal information. If, it were to turn out that we know FOR SURE they were an AI, a psyop or any other nefarious group or intention, then knowing what is likely an alias might help cement that fact. Honestly, at this point, knowing someone’s name does nothing other than providing them with unwanted attention and harassment. We have much of their collection of forums here, we have memories of interactions with them, and that’s likely all we’ll have for certain. Everything else will likely just be ideas and assumptions.


----------



## dreamtime (Sep 30, 2020)

mifletzet said:


> Are we entitled to have his real name?



I don't know his real name, and I won't allow anyone doxxing him on this forum.


----------



## Armin Hammer (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm always using a VPN when I visit certain websites and I've never had a problem anywhere.


----------



## fega72 (Oct 1, 2020)

Armin Hammer said:


> I only ever posted 1 thread on the original Stolen history.
> 
> On my post all I had was a title and a wikipedia link to a topic I though would be of interest since I've never seen anything about it before.
> 
> ...


My thread was edited the same way within seconds. 
Notre Dame Cathedral is on fire


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 1, 2020)

fega72 said:


> Armin Hammer said:
> 
> 
> > I only ever posted 1 thread on the original Stolen history.
> ...



In what way was that post edited? Usually he only edited formatting stuff in my posts.


----------



## fega72 (Oct 1, 2020)

It was extended with a video. I'm not complaining, I was happy with that.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 1, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Did you try registering with a different username and/or e-mail?



Five of each in total, all from different IP addresses, but from the same PC.



Magnumopus said:


> I even emailed KD to say "I'm not a bot, honest".



I did the same, but never got any response.



Skydog said:


> IMHO, the best way to honor KD 1.0 is to create brand new - primarily history-based threads



I don't see it as 'honouring KD' at all. What's being honoured here is the work, effort and dedication of all those who genuinely contributed valuable information to SH1 only to see it flushed down the toilet - for whatever reason (that may or may not be attributable to KD.)  I'm certainly not doing it to honour the memory of someone who banned me for voicing a genuine concern and at the same time put a slur on my character with his (and other's) false insinuations. I'm doing it because I value the quest for the truth and hope that I can inspire others to join it.


----------



## rwiser (Oct 1, 2020)

To all those in questions of a single person having the ability to cover some much.  Most actors, musicians, and entertainers are far too busy to handle such things and will hire teams to portray as them.

What made SH was the collaboration of "us", in a kind of united state of realization.  Bravery is a kind of stupid and we don't like bliss either.
I would think that a creator would want to be discovered.  We here are meant to solve this.  I think taking down SH broke some kind of rule.
We felt like we lost something, and it wasn't about the "messages" within, but losing "us", like losing family.

We've already lost so much in the past and in losing SH, there was an outcry of souls, and I think that was a message heard.


----------



## mifletzet (Oct 1, 2020)

Approximately what % of the total content that was on SH1 has been *irretrievably* lost?

If KD wanted to, would he himself be capable of restoring SH1 to as it was, or is it now even beyond him?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2020)

Jetsam said:


> I posted something about genealogy on 1.0 because that has been a focus of mine for several years and I feel like that is the most personal stolen history and whitewave basically scoffed at me. I thought it was lame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tin foil masks anyone.....


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 1, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I would be very interested to try and discover more concerning the surprising number of people who had problems registering on SH 1.0 by being instantly banned. I know @Oracle was one and my own personal experience is described *here.*
> 
> It would be helpful to know if such people had ever been previously active on 'conspiracy-type' forums or are ex-members of Farcebook groups connected to any kind of what might be considered 'conspiracies'.
> 
> The ability to be able to "follow people around" on the internet and identify them to the point where they can be excluded from a forum is pretty heavy stuff and not what you would expect to find in operation on a forum like SH 1.0


I also had problems with SH 1.  I had tried a few years ago, perhaps 4, and was rebuffed, twice.  Then for some reason I tried again more recently and was finally accepted.  What changed in the meantime?  At the time 4 years ago I was listed as the top one or in the top five, on six different topics at Quora.com.  Then I posted an answer that did not "agree".  That was when I was rejected by SH1 .  They then took me out of all of the rankings, although I still have 900,000 views, and 300 followers, and still am active there from time to time. And now they simply remove my answers when they don't like them, cite some BS reason, and don't listen to any appeals.  OK, I will give you an example.  Some poster replied to my answer and said "You are a liar".  My reply was "perhaps you should prove what you are claiming or else watch your tongue lest you are not able to back it up".     So I don't post anything juicy there anymore.     Only then was I able to sign up at SH 1.  Coincidence?  Not to me.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 1, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very interested to try and discover more concerning the surprising number of people who had problems registering on SH 1.0 by being instantly banned. I know @Oracle was one and my own personal experience is described *here.*
> ...



I think SH only started in March, 2018.


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 1, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > Felix Noille said:
> ...


Could have been then, I just know it was less than 4 years ago.  I don't even know today's date.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 1, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Jim Duyer said:
> 
> 
> > Felix Noille said:
> ...



This is an accurate date


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 1, 2020)

Dirigible said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Duyer said:
> ...


OK, so it was a couple and not four years ago.  I have been researching and writing six books at practically the same time, so sometimes I'm like the Nutty Professor and don't remember normal chores. I have no cell phone, and I don't watch TV or the News, unless it is on Youtube, and then not all the time. So time is not something I pay much attention to.  With such a limited amount available to me, it's difficult to do so.  Thanks for correcting me.  My comment still stands. I tried twice and it would not let me, and then much later, it did.


----------



## Skydog (Oct 2, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try registering with a different username and/or e-mail?
> ...


While I could say that’s why I said KD 1.0...I acknowledge that could take the conversation into unacceptable territory. I don’t know you, but based on your contributions to date and overall value add to both the old site and the new site...I respect you very much. And I look forward to contributing and adding tremendous value to this site together going forward. I really do.


----------



## luddite (Oct 2, 2020)

codis said:


> But to another topic - that of the thread.
> If I got it right, "Korben Dallas" is not part of _*this*_ forum, is he ?


No. You can view the staff list.


----------



## bartq (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello! I've read this forum before, but now I have registered and I'd like to share my thoughts with you on these matters.

I guess something serious is coming soon and that was the reason TPTB tried to take over the Stolen History forum.
I'm sure KD had good intentions at the beginning. But what happened to him later .. Kidnapping? Threats? Everything is possible. No one normal would end the forum without explanation in this way. Something is clearly suspicious here.
Edit: It's really weird that all the problems with the forum started when the elites started implementing their anti-covid agenda.
Why were all the threads about covid locked down? I mean the ones about Atlas comet etc.

What if KD was recruited by TPTB around the time the corona-hoax started? 
And what if TPTB did not tell him to close the forum but to deliberately introduce misinformation or not focus on the most important topics (corona virus)? That would explain massive bans and closing virus-related topics. 
It is also possible that KD felt guilty that he got blackmailed by TPTB under HEAVY duress, so he prefered to remove the forum than betray his ideals. It's better to get rid off it completely than to spread disinformation right?
I think that an attempt to contact KD does not make sense, because EVEN if it succeeds, KD will not say anything for fear of the consequences ..
New forum admins, take care of your safety and anonymity.
Thanks for reopening the forum!

Edit 2: Sorry I made a little off-topic here I'll shorten it a bit.
And now this 2030 Agenda .. They seem to be running out of time and trying to quickly destroy local economies and centralize everything as much as possible.
In general, I do not see any reason for the elite to rush the implementation of the NWO plan, because by doing so they would be exposed to opposition from the population (e.g. not wearing masks as a form of disapproval) A much better solution would be to slowly raise taxes and further deepen socialism as is currently being done with the globalist tool of the EU.
This clearly shows that they care about time. 
Now what could happen before the end of 2020? What could happen by 2030? What could happen in 2030?
Aliens? Natural catastrophy of some sort? Aliens from across the Antarctic?

https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/great-jupiter-saturn-conjunction-dec-21-2020


----------



## Chince (Oct 2, 2020)

> or not focus on the most important topics (corona virus)?



the most important topic on this site - is stolen history. The covid stuff was suppost to be 'off-topic' but quickly gained a huge amount of traction. it could be equally possible that he didnt have enough time to block\moderate all the new 'covid traffic' and in the end felt his purpose of 'stolen history' had been lost. Imagine getting all your work overshadowed by current events,(assuming KD was who he said) then this could be valid. This is obviously speculation - but i dont see it as a very 'hot take'

although i do agree that the covid stuff does have potential to be classified as 'stolen history'. It seemed clear to me KD wasnt having that perspective, at all
maybe he felt that his 'recovered-stolen history' was in the process of getting .... stolen. lol


----------



## davtash (Oct 2, 2020)

Jetsam said:


> davtash said:
> 
> 
> > I missed all what has happened in the coup? purge? whatever can someone enlighten me please
> ...


glad to see it back, it might be me but I often thought that only and AI ws capable of doing such posts as came from KD except with a wife and sometime trips to Mexico. Well done to the resurecters


----------



## codis (Oct 2, 2020)

luddite said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > But to another topic - that of the thread.
> ...


Not even as regular member ?
I suppose not, taking the history of SH 1.0 and my hypothesis about it's demise into account.
Just thinking aloud ...

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Jim Duyer said:


> I also had problems with SH 1. I had tried a few years ago, perhaps 4, and was rebuffed, twice. Then for some reason I tried again more recently and was finally accepted. What changed in the meantime? At the time 4 years ago I was listed as the top one or in the top five, on six different topics at Quora.com. Then I posted an answer that did not "agree". That was when I was rejected by SH1 . They then took me out of all of the rankings, although I still have 900,000 views, and 300 followers, and still am active there from time to time. And now they simply remove my answers when they don't like them, cite some BS reason, and don't listen to any appeals. OK, I will give you an example. Some poster replied to my answer and said "You are a liar". My reply was "perhaps you should prove what you are claiming or else watch your tongue lest you are not able to back it up". So I don't post anything juicy there anymore. Only then was I able to sign up at SH 1. Coincidence? Not to me.


That's the way censorship works nowadays in the West.
For every information/communication market, a CIA-backed company was brougth up and pushed to the top. Just research _InQTel_, and what they even admit on the leftist "Wikipedia" propaganda outlet. Facebook, as example, did not invent this market and Zuckerberg is everything but a "genius". The other prominent and ubiquitous frontends are Google/YT and Microsoft. (By no means a complete list).
They are created to capture and monopolize the markets, and implement regulation & censorship as "private multinational entities" that constitutions explicitly forbid government agencies.
And not to forget, the army of government-controlled shills and trolls that are payed by the same tax and CIA drug money.
I think SH 1.0 had his share of those, and was brought down for a reason (which I don't know yet).


----------



## bartq (Oct 2, 2020)

Chince said:


> the most important topic on this site - is stolen history. The covid stuff was suppost to be 'off-topic' but quickly gained a huge amount of traction. it could be equally possible that he didnt have enough time to block\moderate all the new 'covid traffic' and in the end felt his purpose of 'stolen history' had been lost.


It doesn't make any sense .. 
First, the covid discussion is part of "modern history" and fits the purpose of the forum.
It was just as important as the story of Tartaria, *we finally saw the story falsified before our eyes*. Suddenly, KD blocked all covid topics. Not suspicious at all ? (sarcasm : D) 


Second, which admin would not enjoy more interest in his forum? After all, it is possible to conduct discussions about falsifying history and covid in a separate category, where is the problem here? People who were interested in falsifying history have not disappeared anywhere. 
I would understand this argument if Stolen History users fled to another forum ..


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 2, 2020)

First we had a thread (mine) attacking Mile Mathis the imposter.
Then we had the deconstruction of the Covid-19 plandemic on the site.
Then we started to question even deeper with a variety of topics near and dear to the PTB.
And then it disappeared.
Sounds logical to me.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 2, 2020)

bartq said:


> Chince said:
> 
> 
> > the most important topic on this site - is stolen history. The covid stuff was suppost to be 'off-topic' but quickly gained a huge amount of traction. it could be equally possible that he didnt have enough time to block\moderate all the new 'covid traffic' and in the end felt his purpose of 'stolen history' had been lost.
> ...



KD left the original CV19 thread up and running, he just locked all the other ones.

KD was the lone admin and mod, the increased traffic made it almost impossible for one person to moderate (not that a lot of that was done toward the end anyway but I digress).

Furthermore, even if you make the argument that a CV19 post is “history in the making” that thread reduced the amount of other research getting posted to the site to only a small fraction of what it once was. At a certain point, after the 200th page of comments, what was the value of posting yet another DOCTOR SLAMS CORONAVIRUS SCAM BILL GATES IS THE DEVIL video? Is that in the spirit of SH?

Myself and the other staff members here understand that CV19 is an issue that has affected everyone on the planet in some way - but we aren't going to tolerate this site spinning off into non-historical, low effort posting like the former did.

Stolen History is HISTORY FIRST in all instances. If you can’t relate a topic back to historical events, then you need to find another place for it.


----------



## Kamikaze (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi,   I am an old poster from the previous forum, and I have changed my name.   The reason for this is twofold, I felt my last name made me come across as too religious (it's related to this name), and I was actually hounded off the last forum by a fellow poster continually reporting me on a particular thread such that I ended up with a negative reputation (what a load of bollards that was btw) before being blocked from the site, and am interested if that poster returns. Was he part of the plot?

I was also stopped from just viewing the old page despite using a VPN, changing my location, and actually changing the browser I was using to make it look like I was randomly searching for some particular history subject.   What I found was that I would get blocked with the 'Above Top Secret' site if I spent too long looking at previous subjects that I was watching on Secret history 1.0.

Here is what is interesting to me,  how much technological knowledge is required to stop people just viewing a website?   This speaks volumes of something going on here beyond a knowledgeable / paranoid / controlling individual.

This is a site with people with enquiring and open minds.  Here are my thoughts.  From wiki  "In Judaism, the korban (קָרְבָּן qorbān), also spelled qorban or corban, is any of a variety of *sacrificial offerings* described and commanded in the Torah".

Also, I remember Korben being stuck for some time on *911* threads.  Many will realise that this number goes beyond the obvious connection with the attacks in 2001.   i.e  the timing of those attacks were probably derived from the book of Ecclesiastes chapter 9 verse 11   which states 
" I have seen something else under the sun:
The race is not to the swift
    or the battle to the strong,
nor does food come to the wise
    or wealth to the brilliant
    or favor to the learned;
*but time and chance happen to them all". *

The chances of KD being stuck on 911 threads is just too coincidental, surely?  and his persona had changed prior to the closure.

It's hard to comprehend an individual putting so much time and effort into the old web-site knowing that the site was to be taken down, and yet part of my gut feeling is that this may have happened, but perhaps not as we may think. Maybe the chap who started the site was given a chunk to start the site but didn't know it was too be taken off-line later.  Perhaps the real goal was to identify real thinkers from all over the planet, then try to lead some of them down particular paths which are quite possibly nonsense i.e Fomenko.  I remember that thread being re-booted 3 or 4 times, after a few of us commented on certain things that suggest it was all nonsense.  Just how important is Fomenko to have his thread continually re-booted?   Also, can you imagine how many brilliant articles and images were identified for people who want to bury truth?   

Somebody from the old site mentioned owning a truth-seekers site, and then being followed around daily by black helicopters before eventually closing down the site.    This desire for truth-seeking appears to be a dangerous pastime.  Is it going to get any better?

On not having a thread dedicated to Covid, or a latest News thread, I think that is a bad idea.  All you need to do is look at what is going on, and relate it it to the Georgia Guidestones.  We are living in crazy times IMO, it is unprecedented for 98% of the world to be closed down on the basis of so many lies, most of the users on this site will surely know most of the lies that are being hawked on the back of this virus.   i.e  average life expectancy in UK = 82;  average age of Covid victim = 81.5, surely that stat alone should set alarm bells ringing, military games in Wuhan October 2019 anyone?  Many people will be suffering soon in a big way.

There might not be anyone left to talk about history, if we don't keep tabs on what is presently going on and educate some of the masses.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 3, 2020)

Kamikaze said:


> On not having a thread dedicated to Covid, or a latest News thread, I think that is a bad idea. All you need to do is look at what is going on, and relate it it to the Georgia Guidestones. We are living in crazy times IMO, it is unprecedented for 98% of the world to be closed down on the basis of so many lies, most of the users on this site will surely know most of the lies that are being hawked on the back of this virus. i.e average life expectancy in UK = 82; average age of Covid victim = 81.5, surely that stat alone should set alarm bells ringing, military games in Wuhan October 2019 anyone? Many people will be suffering soon in a big way.
> 
> There might not be anyone left to talk about history, if we don't keep tabs on what is presently going on and educate some of the masses.



There are countless places to discuss CV19, this will not be one of them. If this is an issue then save yourself the trouble and do not participate here.

Any additional posts on this thread focusing on the lack of CV19 on this site will be removed, consider this the final warning.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 3, 2020)

In my opinion what happened is quite simple:

He got tired of the site and didn't renew his account and decided it was time to leave. Even with all the problems the world has been put into.
Everything is born, grows and dies. In this case, the SH went up here.

And I go further, outside the problems of 2020, what really made him give up was when he created the topic where he seemed to be sure he had found evidence that the chronology had changed and the reaction was almost dismissive.

There he decided to end it all.

The fact is that whenever a process begins that involves other people, there is no way to control what will happen and that usually displeases the project creator (I can't imagine how God should feel) and he has a tendency to end the project. . .

But it is just an opinion and a feeling.


----------



## davtash (Oct 3, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> First we had a thread (mine) attacking Mile Mathis the imposter.
> Then we had the deconstruction of the Covid-19 plandemic on the site.
> Then we started to question even deeper with a variety of topics near and dear to the PTB.
> And then it disappeared.
> Sounds logical to me.


sorry missed all the miles mathis imposter stuff, read his article on KD blew my mind, enlighten me re the imposter part please, is nothing ever real? Is Trump's CV part of the impostry?


----------



## luddite (Oct 3, 2020)

codis said:


> Not even as regular member ?


How would we know? I hope he comes back and starts posting threads and we have reserved his Username of that happens. He can register then contact admins to verify and claim his name back. ?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



EUAFU said:


> what really made him give up was when he created the topic where he seemed to be sure he had found evidence that the chronology had changed and the reaction was almost dismissive.


How could I have missed that? Did we recover that thread? What was its title? Cache link?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



Tudor said:


> P.S. In Bulgaria the President role is very vague and essentially.... non essential. Officially he represents the unity of the nation and blah-blah. He is just a puppet who is allowed to have speeches here and there. He can veto some laws and that's about it. Ah, yes he is also commander in chief of the army, but that is useless in peace.


Even puppets can provide value! The voice is the most important thing to get a message out. I went into politics and was unsuccessful however I learnt a lot and came out the other end having positively influenced many people. Don't despair, for that is what the beast feeds off!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 3, 2020)

luddite said:


> How could I have missed that? Did we recover that thread? What was its title? Cache link?




_View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/16mJPrsOi5-kSduw87GwcxRt3_by4KaLf/view?usp=sharing_​
thanks @E.Bearclaw


----------



## igneous (Oct 3, 2020)

Could be totally coincidental but tartaria/grid posts on reddit are disappearing or getting edited in near real time.  

I had chalked it up to an overcontrolling mod but maybe it ties back into the work that was being done on the old SH site.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 3, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> what really made him give up was when he created the topic where he seemed to be sure he had found evidence that the chronology had changed and the reaction was almost dismissive.



How do you know that?

If the replies can be retrieved then it will be seen that his theory was untenable. It was disproven rather than dismissed. If my memory serves me I think it was @Mabzynn who disproved it.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 3, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> EUAFU said:
> 
> 
> > what really made him give up was when he created the topic where he seemed to be sure he had found evidence that the chronology had changed and the reaction was almost dismissive.
> ...



I dont know. I just "felt" it. I learned to follow my intuition.
The truth is that no one really knows what happened.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 3, 2020



luddite said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Not even as regular member ?
> ...


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Oct 3, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> He got tired of the site and didn't renew his account and decided it was time to leave. Even with all the problems the world has been put into.
> Everything is born, grows and dies. In this case, the SH went up here.....
> But it is just an opinion and a feeling.



I agree. I think this is also what happened. He started the site, he got tired or too stressed from the site, and ended it. 

It does surprise me that he didn't offer to let someone else take it over, or even post a final date, so people would have time to say good-byes and copy threads. But maybe he was too tired/stressed to do that, so just ended it. 

Whatever the case, I learned a lot from that site, and hope to continue that learning here.


----------



## BStankman (Oct 3, 2020)

I give KB the benefit or the doubt that the CV thread was originally intended for us to draw parallels between current events and past suspicious actives such as a possible reset in the 1800's or the Spanish flu outbreak of 1918.

What actually happened in that thread to seems to have been Technique #1 – ‘FORUM SLIDING’ that KB did not have the time or resources to effectively manage.



trismegistus said:


> Furthermore, even if you make the argument that a CV19 post is “history in the making” that thread *reduced the amount of other research getting posted to the site to only a small fraction of what it once was*. At a certain point, after the 200th page of comments, what was the value of posting yet another DOCTOR SLAMS CORONAVIRUS SCAM BILL GATES IS THE DEVIL video? Is that in the spirit of SH?



I have emboldened the above part of the quote as this was my experience with the forum as well.  From March on as the CV thread  grew into a juggernaut and overtook the site, there was little incentive for long time members to post new history topics or participate in them.  As they no longer received eyes or attention.  Personally my interest in the forum dropped considerably, and new researchers with closer alignment to Wikipedia history were more than happy to fill that void.

Symbolically I think this post was KB's last attempt to steer the ship back on course and regain some semblance of control.
Instead a series of unfortunate events unfolded including some misinterpretations of criticisms that broke a camels back.

Based on the popularity of this thread, there are still a lot of questions to be answered.  So I am grateful to have it.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 3, 2020)

My own view on the CV mega-thread is that it was interesting but fairly useless.

I liked the more detailed analysis. I think researching the various permutations should have been allowed to flourish. I don't agree that coronavirus should be parked on SHv1 or here in v2 - but if that's the direction that the new admins want to take, at least they are saying so, and I begrudgingly accept that.

To me, coronavirus remains a pretext for a *societal reset* - it is an orchestrated, planned event, as is plain from all the contradictions in the narrative.  I also think that such a group as were on SH v1 was ideally placed to review and filter the information.  There was familiarity with the idea of resets, what they might be, discussion of whether they are natural events or social, planned or unplanned, etc.  We were/are one of very few groups that have a diverse enough set of skills that we might be able to make meaningful headway, IMO.

To me, refusing to look at coronavirus, is equivalent to having a (so-called) world war occurring on your doorstep, but insisting that you only spend your time researching the French revolution 200 years earlier, or prehistoric man, or something ludicrous like that!  Covid19+ is the defining event of our generation, it is the (planned) setup and justification for all that will play out for us over the coming decade, and when we are done, I don't think any of the older history we are researching will even register meaningfully with any of us.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 3, 2020)

Recall, after the failure of the grand theory thread, KD asked contributors to focus on local stuff. He started posting about weird places in the Western USA. I think this was a good idea.

Aside from his personal life and possibilities of TPTB interventions, we should also remember that the problem of "stolen history" in general is that while we have a mountain of evidence to show the official narratives don't add up, the official narratives nonetheless have some semblance/claim to reality-- a claim that is not simply found in the echo chamber of academia. For example, people can still trace their family lines back without falling into the chasms that "an extended 19th century" should present. This problem is perhaps unsolvable with our present techniques of research. I can imagine KD just pulling the plug-- though I wish he didn't-- because of this.

I have wanted to start a thread for some time on Thomas Pynchon's _Against the Day _(2006)_._ I haven't because I don't want to re-read it. And I was told by Miles Mathis that Pynchon is a spook. Well....

Like all his books, it is long and difficult. I read it in 2009-10 or so, a couple of times. It deals precisely with the questions of Stolen History. (See the Wikipedia summation. It is startling in this respect).  My hunch is Pynchon knew precisely the problem we face-- rectifying the material evidence and the official narrative.  I believe he tried to solve it by implying (and he may have said it outright) that a certain doubling occurred in the 19th century.

Here is how Wikipedia sums up this leitmotif:

_____________

*Doubling*

"Pynchon makes much of a variety of calcite called Iceland spar, valued for its optical quality of double refraction; in Pynchonland, a magician can use it to split one person into two, who then wander off to lead their own lives", Seligman writes.[17]




The doubling effect of Iceland spar. Compare with the book's cover image above.

Sam Leith identifies the same theme:

"The book is shot through with doubling, or surrogacy. There are the palindromic rival scientists Renfrew and Werfner. [...] Events on one side of the world have an occult influence on those on the other. 'Double refraction' through a particular sort of crystal allows you to turn silver into gold. Mirrors are to be regarded with, at least, suspicion. It gets more complicated, and sillier. We’re introduced to the notion of ‘bilocation’ — where characters appear in two places at once; much like particles in quantum physics — and, later, to that of 'co-consciousness', where someone’s own mind somehow bifurcates. 'He wondered if he could be his own ghost,' Pynchon writes of one character."[20]

_____________________

Please let me know if I should tackle/start such a thread.

Perhaps KD was doubled and wandered off-- a ghost of a ghost of himself....


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 3, 2020)

I think he may come back eventually.

This is based on my own experience.

Living in Airstrip One - I have been frightfully stressed the past 6 months. We are living under a very harsh, facist state and there is phobos and demos in abundance.

I am too preoccupied with trying to liberate my country for my child's sake, that I honestly don't have the headspace for SH.

It seems completely second to the more pressing issues of forced vaccinations on the way and the "new normal".

Combine that with being depressed and potentially being out of a job, I can see why you would just unplug the site.

Thanks


----------



## luddite (Oct 4, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > How could I have missed that? Did we recover that thread? What was its title? Cache link?
> ...



Recovered @ SH Archive - Chronology: of the World, of Rome, of Christ...


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 4, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> what really made him give up was when he created the topic where he seemed to be sure he had found evidence that the chronology had changed and the reaction was almost dismissive.



 I'm going to post this again, even though it was deleted as 'Irrelevant.' If you recover the responses you will see that his theory was untenable. I believe @Mabzynn disproved it very convincingly. It wasn't dismissed it was disproven.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 4, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> EUAFU said:
> 
> 
> > what really made him give up was when he created the topic where he seemed to be sure he had found evidence that the chronology had changed and the reaction was almost dismissive.
> ...



sorry for that, that part of the post has been restored. I intended to only delete the part where you replied to the insult.


----------



## luddite (Oct 4, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> If you recover the responses you will see that his theory was untenable. I believe @Mabzynn disproved it very convincingly. It wasn't dismissed it was disproven.



The bing cache is the only remnant I found online: Chronology: of the World, of Rome, of Christ...

More may exist that have that comment by @Mabzynn. I'd be keen to read it!


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 4, 2020)

luddite said:


> I'd be keen to read it!



If it's the one I think it is, then it's quite... er, memorable, shall we say. Hopefully he will come online and confirm it for us. ?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 4, 2020)

A large part of this thread had nothing to do with the topic itself, so I deleted some posts. Please everyone, keep this discussion focused on the question of why the old forum disappeared.


----------



## aj00148 (Oct 4, 2020)

I stumbled onto the forum in early 2018 and at that time, there were far fewer members in Stolen History. At that time, it seemed like the forum was his personal project; he highly monitored all the discussions, regulated the replies to his posts, and contributed a great deal of content.

If you look at the sheer volume of content he contributed, it must have taken all of his personal time. Not only to write the posts, but to investigate and scour documents. This was his passion and in a lot of ways, he left a legacy in this type of research. That legacy is this community and the creation of a platform to spur further discussion/debate.

Once the forum grew and he realized that he couldn’t control the discussions as easily, I think he started pulling back. Maybe it stopped being fun for him. People get burned out, especially with creative endeavors. Perhaps, he felt it lost the sense of integrity it had in its early life.

I’m sure he had a wife or girlfriend, maybe even kids. And over time, the forum probably took a toll on his personal life. I don’t think TPTB or any other conspiracy got to him. I think it simply drained him and he had to choose his spouse or family over investing all his efforts into the forum.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 4, 2020)

aj00148 said:


> Once the forum grew and he realized that he couldn’t control the discussions as easily, I think he started pulling back. Maybe it stopped being fun for him. People get burned out, especially with creative endeavors. Perhaps, he felt it lost the sense of integrity it had in its early life.



Early on he already commented "I guess we can't have good things" when the discussion quality became worse.


----------



## aj00148 (Oct 4, 2020)

Thats true, even early on it seemed that he felt frustration. I mean he really cared about the quality of discussion, it’s a lot of work to constantly monitor and regulate.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe he simply sold it. I believe it was/is valuable to certain people. They can use the materials in movies or they can lock it away. Maybe KD decided to accept. And closed it up, repaid his patrons and moved on...?


----------



## luddite (Oct 8, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> Could have been then, I just know it was less than 4 years ago.  I don't even know today's date.


You sound like you have let happiness in and cast away the anxiety of the counting world. I salute you!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020



SonofaBor said:


> Maybe he simply sold it. I believe it was/is valuable to certain people. They can use the materials in movies or they can lock it away. Maybe KD decided to accept. And closed it up, repaid his patrons and moved on...?


Very plausible and a point that really sounds so simple that it could be true.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2020)

SonofaBor said:


> If SH was some kind of operation, what was the point of it?



Honeypot, duh


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 9, 2020)

You mean like Lucy?


----------



## luddite (Oct 9, 2020)

Magnus said:


> Honeypot, duh



What honey would they get in that pot?

They already have a lifetime of meta data on you, bank data, ISP data, schooling records, police records, insurance history, medical history, social media history. Do you think they really need this extra drop of honey?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2020)

luddite said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Honeypot, duh
> ...




Uh, seeing as the original SH  was a consortium and collation of CUTTING EDGE research ... maybe those drops of honey??


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 9, 2020)

theflayedlordess said:


> shase66 said:
> 
> 
> > I've felt that whitewave was the true balance of the "old house", I miss her(?) inputs.  And if she is a real person and not making part of the "kd's team" I'm sure she will be back here.
> ...


I feel like I'm eavesdropping. Yes, I'm a real person. No, KD didn't reach out to me. I know less about the whole drama than the OP of this thread.
I admired KD and his excellent and prolific research. I know how long it takes to crank out anything worth printing and I sometimes wondered if he didn't have several articles "at the ready" when he started his site. You can't really start a new site with just one article so it made sense to me that he would have had a folder full of already written articles that he "time-released" as responses slowed down just to keep things moving.

When KD talked about the happenings in Seattle, personal problems, etc., I suggested he move to Oklahoma where the drama of daily life is reduced. If he moved, he hasn't contacted me. I never knew his real name and didn't have any way of contacting him except via PM on his site.

Hope that clears up a few things for everyone. I'm an open book and willing to answer any questions without fear of government retribution.
As I've said before, I'm no threat to anyone and old enough that they wouldn't be shaving much off my life anyway. And I appreciate the kind sentiments expressed. Truly surprising as I was always sure no one paid a lick of attention to anything I had to say. LOL.



> I didn't know the redirect to ats was an instant ban but I guess it was. I never tryed to log in after that but went back to lurking.



I didn't know that either but they're closing down (may already be closed?) so it shouldn't be an issue anymore.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 14, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> If you recover the responses you will see that his theory was untenable. I believe @Mabzynn disproved it very convincingly. It wasn't dismissed it was disproven.





luddite said:


> More [pages] may exist that have that comment by @Mabzynn. I'd be keen to read it!



Finally @Mabzynn  has *confirmed it here*.

I think this deserves repeating here also:



wild heretic said:


> The original SH forum came about fairly soon after I started the mudflood thread on wildheretic around 2017 I think, which turned out to get the most views on my site by far. In fact, Korben started off with material from that very thread (not linked back either). Was that rude, or Intell trying to steer potential interested parties away from that thread, form their own and misdirect as to why (aka weapon, not natural causes)?
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. But I most certainly leave that open as a decent possibility.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 14, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> I think this deserves repeating here also:



I remember we were coming up with some really interesting unique angles in regards to natural cataclysms, and KD definitely focused on the idea of artificial weapons. Whether that can already be classified as psy-op is hard to tell.


----------



## Six (Oct 19, 2020)

Now, after a period of reflexion and unbiased opinions, I have a strong argument against the old house being genuine. 
The story goes like this: 
There was a thread where a discussion about the romanian revolution pops out, arguing that it was the peoples choice. Immediately I took action and start writing about the true nature of the paradigm switch. A long list of arguments and explanations on WHY that revolution was staged.
After a couple of hours, nothing happened. No moderation of my inputs, no reply, nothing. As time's went by, I kinda panic a bit and purceed to delete my post.
The strange thing was, after a month or so, there was another discussion on another thread, where someone (I guess now, it was a bot/ AI) start quoting me and explain the situation as I described it, obviously without quoting me. Now you judge...


----------



## codis (Oct 19, 2020)

shase66 said:


> The story goes like this:
> There was a thread where a discussion about the romanian revolution pops out, arguing that it was the peoples choice. Immediately I took action and start writing about the true nature of the paradigm switch. A long list of arguments and explanations on WHY that revolution was staged.
> After a couple of hours, nothing happened. No moderation of my inputs, no reply, nothing. As time's went by, I kinda panic a bit and purceed to delete my post.


This might be more of a paranoid reaction on your side.
I had similar experiences when describing my experiences from Eastern Bloc times. Hardly any Westerner has gone through a total collapse of the society he grew up with, and was forced to rethink his whole existence and base of his believe system. What was a life-changing event for us, had been just a sidenote for them.
In short, they mostly don't care.


shase66 said:


> The strange thing was, after a month or so, there was another discussion on another thread, where someone (I guess now, it was a bot/ AI) start quoting me and explain the situation as I described it, obviously without quoting me. Now you judge...


Now, that's a bit more strange.
Albeit I think it would rather be a human troll / infiltrator to do so. Not sure if the events during the Eastern Bloc collapse would justify significant surveillance / intervention, e.g. in regard to Romania. Most natives don't care anymore (my observation from other countries), and the language limits the target audience.

If you want a (very likely) example of Bot/AI performance in a forum, I could give you a link.
Not very coherent contributions.


----------



## Six (Oct 19, 2020)

codis said:


> shase66 said:
> 
> 
> > The story goes like this:
> ...


I'm not sure you understand the picture presented. So I wrote a reply, didn't get thru, I have personally delete that message / reply, but then I saw myself quoted in another message.  I'm not suggesting a "surveillance" type of actions, I'm just connecting the dots regarding the rumors of the old house being more packed with false personas.


----------



## codis (Oct 19, 2020)

My point is - what would be the motivation for a false persona (bot/AI) to quote non-existing posts ?
Why would they put effort into that topic, and the infrastructure to permanently make forum snapshots to keep deleted posts ?
Just asking.

Many browsers start up with a cached version of a website when restoring a tab. They only request an update when you click a link, or hit "refresh".
That would be a possibility how a deleted post could have been conserved somewhere.



shase66 said:


> I'm not suggesting a "surveillance" type of actions ...


But I do - albeit more in a general sense.
In the wake of the Snowden affair, most large IT companies and internet carriers openly admitted to "voluntarily" cooperate with the NSA.
I deem it impossible to watch the vast amount of websites and stream manually, so I suppose the web is scanned automatically for keywords/combinations.
And websites getting individual attention according to the keyword hit scale.
While I find it very plausible that human trolls are assigned to this forum, I am not sure if the shutdown had to do with any monitoring agency.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 19, 2020)

@shase66 

I have a vague recollection of asking a Romanian commentator to express his or her opinions of the revolution - maybe that was you?

Also, you can't dismiss the possibility that someone was paying attention to your post, copied it or had it open in a window, and then used that elsewhere.


----------



## Six (Oct 19, 2020)

feralimal said:


> @shase66
> 
> I have a vague recollection of asking a Romanian commentator to express his or her opinions of the revolution - maybe that was you?
> 
> Also, you can't dismiss the possibility that someone was paying attention to your post, copied it or had it open in a window, and then used that elsewhere.


No, it wasn't a straight question to answer to. It was my opinion about the matters in regards to that topic. And no, it wasn't you.


----------



## codis (Oct 19, 2020)

I probably missed you post.
Not only I am interested how it went in other Eastern Bloc countries, but also I think the Romanians did some more things right than (for example) the East Germans. I especially refer to the treatment of the Ceaucescus here.


----------



## Six (Oct 19, 2020)

codis said:


> I probably missed you post.
> Not only I am interested how it went in other Eastern Bloc countries, but also I think the Romanians did some more things right than (for example) the East Germans. I especially refer to the treatment of the Ceaucescus here.


Long story short: 
Someone wrote something like "romanian revolution was genuine"; I wrote a reply to that; reply didn't get through (and no, I know how to handle cache); I got overthinking about my answer, proceeded to delete it; after a while, I saw my ideas (from the deleted reply) in someone else's post. And no, no established members involved, as I recall.


----------



## Lili Kat (Oct 19, 2020)

Before closing overnight he could have warned. It is a lack of consideration and empathy towards all those who invest a lot of time and energy in SH.  A huge disappointment, it was my favorite website.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

Lili Kat said:


> Before closing overnight he could have warned. It is a lack of consideration and empathy towards all those who invest a lot of time and energy in SH.  A huge disappointment, it was my favorite website.


He said he lived in Seattle so, with all the violence going on, he could be dead or in a coma or struggling with physical rehabilitation or grieving over an inconsolable loss or who-knows-what? I wouldn't be so quick to ascribe negative reasons for his disappearance. 
I hope he is well and returns to the wonderful site he created.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 19, 2020)

Lots of peoe assuming KD was one individual.

Seems apparent to me, KD was a username with a team working together


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 19, 2020)

Magnus said:


> Lots of peoe assuming KD was one individual.
> 
> Seems apparent to me, KD was a username with a team working together


Up until the last few months (when he said he was going through some things) KD's writing style remained consistent. A team of writers would have different writing styles, different phrases, etc. 
Just my observation and opinion, of course. 
It's just a little disheartening to me to see people attributing negative characteristics and/or intentions to someone they don't know who provided an engaging research site at his own expense, free of charge to the users. I see no evidence pointing to malice. 
If someone has evidence of nefarious intentions, I'll happily admit I'm wrong but speculating about someone's character should be beneath everyone on this site.


----------



## Lili Kat (Oct 20, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> He said he lived in Seattle so, with all the violence going on, he could be dead or in a coma or struggling with physical rehabilitation or grieving over an inconsolable loss or who-knows-what? I wouldn't be so quick to ascribe negative reasons for his disappearance.
> I hope he is well and returns to the wonderful site he created.



This theory would not explain the closure of SH accounts on all social networks.
It has been a total scare, for me is clear, the question is whether voluntary or under pressure.

*

By the way, thanks for opening this new site to whom it may concern. If I can help in any way, please let me know.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 20, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of peoe assuming KD was one individual.
> ...




You assume a lot about KD, whitewave.

Surely our skeptical, critical approach toward everything should also and especially include KD and the old site, as well as the new moderators and new site.

In the above post you assume:
KD was one individual with tremendous passion and free time.
KD had no outside funding.
KD had no ulterior motives for spending countless hours and personal funds to create the website.

Surprised so many seem so emotionally invested in KD being what they want KD to be,   just my opinion.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 20, 2020)

KD youtube is still active, though
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRWyo8OEcuXlZOqVmKO-ewg


----------



## torgo (Oct 20, 2020)

I think it's Frantz Kebreau.  I remember KD said in a thread that he flew planes for years, so with Frantz being a commercial airline pilot, a researcher, _and _owning the Stolen History LLC ("an organization born from his desire to share the TRUTH with all Americans") and the stolenhistory.org domain back then, I'd say he's a dead ringer.







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH_qkouBL70_

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020



torgo said:


> I think it's Frantz Kebreau.  I remember KD said in a thread that he flew planes for years, so with Frantz being a commercial airline pilot, a researcher, _and _owning the Stolen History LLC ("an organization born from his desire to share the TRUTH with all Americans") and the stolenhistory.org domain back then, I'd say he's a dead ringer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and yes, he really _was _on Fox News


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dINkcEQRfF4_


	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020


----------



## feralimal (Oct 20, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of peoe assuming KD was one individual.
> ...



Yes, but that's the whole objection, right there.  And you didn't say anything in the last few months when sh.org was still around, did you?  You were very supportive of KD to the end, as I recollect.

If nothing else, you are certainly flighty in your opinions - as you were saying one thing then and something else now.  Whichever way the wind's blowing, I guess.


----------



## torgo (Oct 20, 2020)

I'd like to add another video I found on his youtube channel which I think outlines very well what he was about.  The things he says definitely ring true to the intent and vision KD seems to have had for SH. And check out his book and kindle book.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3z4ng5fQ9w_


----------



## feralimal (Oct 20, 2020)

Bloody hell.  10 seconds in - he's out of the navy, and his grandfather took over Haiti in a coup.

He's not shy about confirming to us that he and his family are from the class of 'people who assume governance over us'!


----------



## Kamikaze (Oct 20, 2020)

torgo said:


> I think it's Frantz Kebreau.  I remember KD said in a thread that he flew planes for years, so with Frantz being a commercial airline pilot, a researcher, _and _owning the Stolen History LLC ("an organization born from his desire to share the TRUTH with all Americans") and the stolenhistory.org domain back then, I'd say he's a dead ringer.
> 
> View attachment 1455
> 
> ...



Good find, however Franz could in fact be the patsy, to be used as a whipping boy as so many parts of his life apparently tie up with the previous owner of this site, and in fact he may have been selected purely because of the title of his books and presentations, and his love of history.  See point 8 below.

When I first encountered this site, I was extremely impressed with the knowledge available, the drawings and pictures detailed, the breadth of questions being asked, the suggestions being proposed, the open-mindedness and respect of the participants, and the general lack of arrogance.   For all these things above I strongly suspected that there could be attacks from external sources down the line, or secondly and less likely that the whole site was set up to steal valuable ideas, pinpoint enquiring minds,  identify key bits of information that will need hiding from the masses in months and years to come, and also start threads that deliberately mislead minds later on.

I will summarise my thoughts from my earlier comments on sheet 5 on this thread, and I will add to them here with a couple more points. If someone can think of any reason why all these points just happen to be facts, then I would be interested to hear them.

1.  KD got stuck on, and ended up on 911 threads, was it just a coincidence?
2.  The name Korben means ‘sacrificial Offering’ in the Torah, was it just a coincidence?
3.  Nobody on this site actually knew KD
4.  His style changed near the end, why?
5.  He started banning people for strange reasons near the end. Why ban valuable researchers?
6.  Ex participants were even prevented from viewing this site, this isn’t that easy to achieve. Why?
7.  The Fomenko threads were frozen and re-booted 3 or 4 times when people raised serious points that questioned the background and fundamentals of this chap.  This was near the end. This was the most important thread ever, why? 
8.  Last, but not least, and not raised by anyone on here yet, this site was called ‘Stolen History’.   What happened to this site?     All the sites details, work, and hence history was stolen  i.e stolen history.   This sort of thing, and points 1 and 2 above are just so typical of the PTB.  Just a coincidence?   See for instance ’Certificate of vaccination Identification’ ie Covid


Here’s what I half expect to see sometime in the future.

More posters pushing the Fomenko timeline, and other new timelines on this site.  Note - Nobody is suggesting that there aren't any nuggets in his work, but the timelines do not make sense.
A new ‘history site’ opening up heavily pushing the Fomenko timeline if it isn’t heavily rejected here.
The quality of this site being pushed downwards by new posters.
A book coming out with a lot of the old info that was previously on this site.
Some of the precious sites and artefacts with real truth identified previously on this site being destroyed, dismantled, hidden or being dissed by ‘respected’ scholars and historians.  
I could be wrong, I could be right, Am I cynical?  Yes.  Am I open minded? Yes.  Am I being logical?   I believe so.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 20, 2020)

Watching more - this guy is about trying to decrease the divisions stocked by race relations - which I think is an excellent effort.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020



Kamikaze said:


> torgo said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's Frantz Kebreau.  I remember KD said in a thread that he flew planes for years, so with Frantz being a commercial airline pilot, a researcher, _and _owning the Stolen History LLC ("an organization born from his desire to share the TRUTH with all Americans") and the stolenhistory.org domain back then, I'd say he's a dead ringer.
> ...




I don't disagree with your thinking.  I especially like point 8, that our stolen history research was, er, stolen.  Sounds absolutely appropriate.

If SHv1 was an operation, I think you are right in that we will see new efforts to guide us into some other idea.  Formenko is a possibility.

Personally, I think history has to be all about the exposure of evidence.  Once you have some sound evidence, that everyone can confirm, then you can start to build the theory.  Without solid evidence (and there isn't much that's that solid) when you build up a theory its just more emotional story telling.  Ie more hearsay and opinion.

Formenko's theory that uses lunar cycles to track back into the past, at least has some parts to that can be objectively confirmed in its favour.


----------



## Wolfgang (Oct 20, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> ... the question is whether voluntary or under pressure.


Definitely under pressure, for two reasons in combination:

1: *High threat level *(running a successful forum about a sensitive topic, in times of increasing Internet censorship).

2: *Mysteriously disappearance* without informing anyone about his "voluntary reasons".


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 20, 2020)

Time for a bit of a reality check I think. I've been pussyfooting around my ban and the reason for it up until now. I've been insulted here on SH2 and also told that I went "too far" - although others have gone further since.

Apart from other issues, the main reason for my concern was the blindingly obvious change in KD's grammar, style, content (much of which was repeated) and total lack of knowledge as to how the forum was structured.

Upon posting I also changed my avatar to the text "KD is an Imposter," knowing that it would be like a billboard all over the forum wherever my posts appeared. I also knew that the KD would have no idea how to change it, so it would stay there as a warning long after my ban. After posting I received various PMs in support of my theory. However, *the only member to support me* in the open forum was *@feralimal* for which I am eternally grateful. In concert with @dreamtime a promise of more moderation was leveraged from the KD entity, but it never materialised.

My ban, which was not unexpected at all, was announced by KD thus: “due to reasons going beyond this thread @Felixnoille is no longer welcome on SH.” Why use the @ when I was no longer a member? *I know *that there were absolutely NO reasons going beyond that thread for my ban, but of course, no one else does. I know he lied, but no one else does.

After my ban, when @feralimal had valiantly taken up the cause, I was accused of having conspired with other members via PMs, which is another total lie. It was also deemed to be highly suspicious that I had changed my avatar. All of this speculation was made by a member who has yet to appear on SH2 and who's absence has been lamented by certain members here. I hope he comes back - we have a conversation pending...

Just so we all know what we're talking about, here's my original 'KD's an Imposter' post. I saved it with the title "Forum Suicide Post."

_"The Stolen History of Dallas [June 2020]_​​_This forum was hijacked at around the same time that the pandemic and its associated lockdowns struck. The Korben Dallas we have now is not the original creator of this forum. There are also other members who have been replaced,, for example, Bunnyman who suddenly relocated from Indonesia to Canada, became fluent in English overnight to the point of using ‘slang’ and also highly obnoxious_​​_This could be Korben Dallas’ last post:_​​


KorbenDallas said:


> _Between Apr 22 2020 and Apr 25 2020 between 8 p.m. - 6 a.m. EST/PST our server will be upgraded to a more powerful platform._​_    • During the migration the server will need to be offline._​_    • Estimated downtime: 40 minutes to 60 Minutes._​​


​​_Compare the style and grammar of the above post to the most recent Korben Dallas posts that have been made since his supposed return from personal problems:_​​_https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/hotel-new-netherland-sherry-netherland-hotel.2627/ _​​_https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/construction-historic-building-facelift-purposes.2629/ _​​_These threads were started within a day of each other. The topics are apparently identical. The photos are identical. The second one with the clumsy title features uncharacteristic bad grammar and typos. The style is not what we have come to expect either - #s rather than an unnumbered list with bullets. It appears that the second post is intended to be a new sub-forum of the Buildings and Structures forum for the general discussion of 'Facelifts' (how ironic). However, the new Korben Dallas obviously has no idea about the structure of the forum and even less about how to manage it._​​_This forum has become everything that the original Korben Dallas never wanted it to be. Through a total lack of administrative control (allegedly and conveniently attributed to personal problems) all of Korben Dallas’ posting guidelines have been completely ignored. Reporting an abuse of the guidelines is useless as nothing whatever gets done. There have been new members who wouldn’t have lasted beyond one post if the original Korben Dallas was still in control. This is, of course, entirely deliberate on the part of the new management, whoever or whatever they are. The intention is to destroy this forum via the classic infiltrate and dominate strategy._​​_The Coronavirus Reset thread was the wound that allowed this ‘virus’ to infiltrate the forum. It was used to disseminate misinformation, fear, bloody nonsense and ATS-style acrimony and this ‘virus’ has now spread to the rest of the forum. Sadly, some existing members have taken advantage of the lack of control and taken the opportunity to turn the forum into their own personal blog._​​_If there are any genuine original members left, or lurking, I would encourage them to make copies of their significant posts in the hope that one day the original Korben Dallas will reappear with another forum."_​
If I was right about nothing else at least my advice to backup posts proved to be useful.


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 20, 2020)

KD posted on one of my threads about social security numbers and race identification. He identified as caucasian so, unless he was intentionally misleading, he's not Kebreau.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't think it could be Franz.
As a navy pilot and officer, he would know much more about ships and planes than our KD did.
He would have understood about ironclad ships and welding.
Franz is really interesting though! I like him.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 20, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Upon posting I also changed my avatar to the text "KD is an Imposter," knowing that it would be like a billboard all over the forum wherever my posts appeared. I also knew that the KD would have no idea how to change it, so it would stay there as a warning long after my ban.



I had a really cheeky idea to sell KD is an imposter t-shirts not too long ago. Something tells me they’d sell like hot cakes ?


----------



## ThreeSocks (Oct 20, 2020)

Does anyone know how much traffic the old site got? If it was 5000 people a month or something like that, I would say there's no chance TPTB could give a rat's ass. If it was a million a month, that might get someone's attention.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 20, 2020)

ThreeSocks said:


> Does anyone know how much traffic the old site got? If it was 5000 people a month or something like that, I would say there's no chance TPTB could give a rat's ass. If it was a million a month, that might get someone's attention.



>200k a month in it's best days. 100-120k usually.

on similarweb.com you can look at the last 6 months.

our forum currently has 30k.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 20, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> ThreeSocks said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how much traffic the old site got? If it was 5000 people a month or something like that, I would say there's no chance TPTB could give a rat's ass. If it was a million a month, that might get someone's attention.
> ...




In five years it just might get a million a month. Or more.
If the rate of disclosure and the Great Awakening are anything to go by, the last 30 years have been something.
In the early 1990s you could barely find anything other than a few books and some edgy college guest lectures.
Alternative history was mostly found at UFO conferences.


----------



## torgo (Oct 20, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> KD posted on one of my threads about social security numbers and race identification. He identified as caucasian so, unless he was intentionally misleading, he's not Kebreau.



Maybe this is why!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDTGrKrp0xU_


----------



## codis (Oct 21, 2020)

To be honest, I didn't read all of KDs posts in the weeks before the crash, and if so, then only briefly.
Not my topics, and a bit longwinded occasionally. 
So, I did not notice a significant change in style.
Only some grammar issues ...


----------



## feralimal (Oct 21, 2020)

codis said:


> Only some grammar issues ...


So you did see something.  I noticed lots of grammar issues too.


----------



## codis (Oct 21, 2020)

feralimal said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Only some grammar issues ...
> ...


Which is peculiar, English is my second foreign language.
If I have a bad day, it affects speaking and writing as well. So, I supposed there had been something.
But OTOH, I try to stick to a proper language and grammar. Often better than lazy native speakers.
So, either he had some rough days, or a less diligent committee member took over ...


----------



## feralimal (Oct 21, 2020)

When you're tired, you might say something stupid or emotional, repeat yourself, make a long winded argument.  But I don't think you change how you speak and write.  The voice was not the same.  It sounded to me like KD content delivery had been outsourced to India.


----------



## Nezumi (Oct 21, 2020)

didn't have time to read all of this but on franz twitter  bio he links "Stolenhistory.com" ? what was the old domain? was it .com .org?


----------



## Six (Oct 21, 2020)

Nezumi said:


> didn't have time to read all of this but on franz twitter  bio he links "Stolenhistory.com" ? what was the old domain? was it .com .org?


.org


----------



## Worsaae (Oct 21, 2020)

feralimal said:


> When you're tired, you might say something stupid or emotional, repeat yourself, make a long winded argument.  But I don't think you change how you speak and write.  The voice was not the same.  It sounded to me like KD content delivery had been outsourced to India.


I didn't notice that but I'm also not a native speaker. I hope KD is alright


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 21, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...





feralimal said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > Only some grammar issues ...
> ...


He did say he had started using a talk-to-text program. I'm not familiar with that technology and don't know what kind of glitches it may have but if it's anything like autocorrect, it can say some stupid stuff on your behalf.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 21, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> He did say he had started using a talk-to-text program. I'm not familiar with that technology and don't know what kind of glitches it may have but if it's anything like autocorrect, it can say some stupid stuff on your behalf.



So you correct it before you post, right? It's a good excuse though... at first sight.
(That rhymes.)


----------



## codis (Oct 21, 2020)

I wonder if a speech-to-text system makes grammar errors.
Perhaps a Chinese one, involving auto-translation ...


----------



## Whitewave (Oct 21, 2020)

codis said:


> I wonder if a speech-to-text system makes grammar errors.
> Perhaps a Chinese one, involving auto-translation ...


No idea. Doesn't really matter to me. I'm thankful for KD starting this site and hope he's ok wherever he is. So very grateful SH is back.


----------



## Magnetic (Oct 22, 2020)

Interesting post about the last time KD was present:
KorbenDallas said:
_Between Apr 22 2020 and Apr 25 2020 between 8 p.m. - 6 a.m. EST/PST our server will be upgraded to a more powerful platform.
• During the migration the server will need to be offline.
• Estimated downtime: 40 minutes to 60 Minutes._

April (4)  x 22 = 88  "Time Travel" is coded as 88.  Could it be that SH was zeroing in on the most important subject in History?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020



Magnetic said:


> Interesting post about the last time KD was present:
> KorbenDallas said:
> _Between Apr 22 2020 and Apr 25 2020 between 8 p.m. - 6 a.m. EST/PST our server will be upgraded to a more powerful platform.
> • During the migration the server will need to be offline.
> ...


*T*ime *T*ravel is  twenty in the alphabet progression. * T  T  =  2020*


----------



## codis (Oct 22, 2020)

Evoked some associations...
You can't get a vanity plate containing HH (except the initial letters, if you live in Haburg) or "88" in Germany and Austria.
Take your guess why ...


----------



## Magnetic (Oct 22, 2020)

codis said:


> Evoked some associations...
> You can't get a vanity plate containing HH (except the initial letters, if you live in Haburg) or "88" in Germany and Austria.
> Take your guess why ...


It is very strange that time travel movies such as Back to the Future and Donnie Darko use 88 in their plotline which refers to Time Travel only.  But its not a coincidence.  The Donald seems like the weakest dictator ever as he is impeached and banned from social media, and main stream media, has generals plotting against him openly, etc.  Of course he is an actwhore but he doesn't seem to have the gravitas for the fascist role.  In the USA a war time president is good for popularity so I think we will be at war soon.  Or when those asteroid with aliens crash into the earth.


----------



## codis (Oct 22, 2020)

Magnetic said:


> In the USA a war time president is good for popularity


It is everywhere, but only if the war is won.
Or at least not lost.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 22, 2020)

Please don't derail this thread. @Magnetic @codis


----------



## anselmojo (Oct 23, 2020)

my guess is he got an offer he couldn't refuse, then let his baby get hacked to bits by bots...the old forum had become tediously unmanageable with all the political gibber-jabber...I bet we see a hard-back for sale at some fancy school, or some intelligence dossier in the indefinite future, this is my prayer: that he is safe and resting with his family in the misty hills of seattle or costa rica...


----------



## feralimal (Oct 23, 2020)

Silveryou said:


> anselmojo said:
> 
> 
> > my guess is he got an offer he couldn't refuse, then let his baby get hacked to bits by bots...the old forum had become tediously unmanageable with all the political gibber-jabber...I bet we see a hard-back for sale at some fancy school, or some intelligence dossier in the indefinite future, this is my prayer: that he is safe and resting with his family in the misty hills of seattle or costa rica...
> ...


I don't get why you think this is person is even related to SH.org - perhaps you could spell out the clues a bit more?


----------



## Lili Kat (Oct 23, 2020)

anselmojo said:


> my guess is he got an offer he couldn't refuse, then let his baby get hacked to bits by bots...*the old forum had become tediously unmanageable* with all the political gibber-jabber...I bet we see a hard-back for sale at some fancy school, or some intelligence dossier in the indefinite future, this is my prayer: that he is safe and resting with his family in the misty hills of seattle or costa rica...



KD was a bit control freak.  A lot of work he could avoid, such as checking new users' messages one by one for weeks.


----------



## codis (Oct 24, 2020)

Lili Kat said:


> anselmojo said:
> 
> 
> > my guess is he got an offer he couldn't refuse, then let his baby get hacked to bits by bots...*the old forum had become tediously unmanageable* with all the political gibber-jabber...I bet we see a hard-back for sale at some fancy school, or some intelligence dossier in the indefinite future, this is my prayer: that he is safe and resting with his family in the misty hills of seattle or costa rica...
> ...


It is still a theory (a.k.a. unproven) that he was a natural person.


----------



## Jef Demolder (Oct 24, 2020)

I know Didier Capelle and his work.  He is not Korben Dallas. 
I think  that, using methods of higher historical criticism, it is possible to make clear that stolenhistory.org was a succesful AI-project. I have not the time now to work this out. I'm looking at:
- The way Korben Dallas entered the scene (a fictional figure only begins to exist when entering the scene)
- The way the figure left the scene (typically just disappearing)
- The quantity, variety, quality of documentation, intensity and very advanced hypotheses of the KD-research, too much for a single human
- The impossible workload when the creative work is combined with the management of such a succesful site
- The inconsistent objective of the site. A person with such advanced ideas in history criticism is interested in discussing with peers with the aim of progress in knowledge. Such a person is not interested in creating a succesful site on which anyone can post his/her arrticles starting from his/her own level in history criticism or bringing in all kind of fringe science.  I even suspect that two project-teams were involved, one team busy with machine learning in the analysis of texts belonging to different sources and the machinal production of possible solutions, and one team experimenting with the interaction between machines and a human public.
- The lack of focus. A real person writing such articles has a strong focus, he/she is going somewhere, the focus always appears even when the person is tired. KD gave the impression of just producing articles in an effective but carefree manner, a bit like the Korben Dallas of the Fifth Element. 
- The complete failure of the modification of parameters in the last months. The software not longer worked properly. I think this has to do with the difficulty to program reasoning combining false chronology with true chronology.
- The lack of institutionalization.  When so many are involved and interested, real humans always start a club. The actual stolenhistory.net is typically human institutionalization, trying to hold and preserve the achievements. Institutionalization was totally absent from stolenhistory.org, I think because a research institute/company was already behind.
So, thats it for the moment.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 24, 2020)

Jef Demolder said:


> I know Didier Capelle and his work.  He is not Korben Dallas.
> I think  that, using methods of higher historical criticism, it is possible to make clear that stolenhistory.org was a succesful AI-project. I have not the time now to work this out. I'm looking at:
> - The way Korben Dallas entered the scene (a fictional figure only begins to exist when entering the scene)
> - The way the figure left the scene (typically just disappearing)
> ...



On the other hand, his articles and posts shows a remarkable level of coherence, which I doubt any AI can achieve.

What could be possible is that someone had a machine-learning algorithm (AI) trained to go over all the available history topics and suggest alternative hypotheses, which the team behind sh.org then detailled in their articles under the leadership of the figure behind KD.



Jef Demolder said:


> - The quantity, variety, quality of documentation, intensity and very advanced hypotheses of the KD-research, too much for a single human





Jef Demolder said:


> - The lack of institutionalization. When so many are involved and interested, real humans always start a club. The actual stolenhistory.net is typically human institutionalization, trying to hold and preserve the achievements. Institutionalization was totally absent from stolenhistory.org, I think because a research institute/company was already behind.



The enormous amount of unique content produced coupled with the fact that the people behind the site were not interested in running a community-project are the strongest signs that something was off with the old site.

Interestingly money was never a motivation, neither was publicity (otherwise the site would not have disappeared or been created under an unknown pseudonym).



Jef Demolder said:


> - The lack of focus. A real person writing such articles has a strong focus, he/she is going somewhere, the focus always appears even when the person is tired. KD gave the impression of just producing articles in an effective but carefree manner, a bit like the Korben Dallas of the Fifth Element.



This could be explained by having a small team pre-selecting AI generated content for KD to write about. It is possible they simply ran out of topics over time and when those topics had already successfully penetrated youtube and other social media, the project was considered a success and shut down. If all of that is true, it still leaves us in the dark about the motivation.

With KD we do see a couple strong opinions: Flat earth, high-tech weapons instead of natural cataclysms, and a focus on recent technology.



Jef Demolder said:


> - The complete failure of the modification of parameters in the last months. The software not longer worked properly. I think this has to do with the difficulty to program reasoning combining false chronology with true chronology.



This is unlikely, AI would not simply stop working, but it could stop producing useful content once all available data has been evaluated.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 24, 2020)

Jef Demolder said:


> I know Didier Capelle and his work.


Can you please, if you want, introduce us to some of the material introduced by the French Recentisme?


----------



## Magnetic (Oct 24, 2020)

I thought the old SH  site had access to information that was being scrubbed in other searches by TPTB and yet it was available through the site..  For instance I became curious about the history of my area and for example was Duke University had bought and taken over the old Trinity college.  There were photos of the old Trinity College that said they were taken before 1908 but no other information was available that showed the main building looking derelict with broken windows, piles of dirt on the railroad line that ran in front of it and massively deformed telephone poles in the background.  When another hard drive failed, I went to find that photograph and it had been scrubbed from the net.  How was KD able to keep source material from suffering the same fate I wondered to myself.  The AI angle I had not thought about before and it is intriguing.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 24, 2020)

Jef Demolder said:


> I know Didier Capelle and his work.  He is not Korben Dallas.
> I think  that, using methods of higher historical criticism, it is possible to make clear that stolenhistory.org was a succesful AI-project. I have not the time now to work this out. I'm looking at:
> - The way Korben Dallas entered the scene (a fictional figure only begins to exist when entering the scene)
> - The way the figure left the scene (typically just disappearing)
> ...


I love this comment - its tries to put some meat on the bones of an AI generated stolen history creation.

Still, I don't think that the AI I am aware of is capable of this.



Jef Demolder said:


> - The complete failure of the modification of parameters in the last months. The software not longer worked properly. I think this has to do with the difficulty to program reasoning combining false chronology with true chronology.



Difficult is surely not the word!  We here can't really conceive how we can navigate the chronology we are given - I don't think anyone's got a really strong method.  But to argue that an AI did have a handle on both these chronologies, and was able to weave them together, or tease them apart is too much for me.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 24, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Difficult is surely not the word!  We here can't really conceive how we can navigate the chronology we are given - I don't think anyone's got a really strong method.  But to argue that an AI did have a handle on both these chronologies, and was able to weave them together, or tease them apart is too much for me.



"AI" can do a lot if you feed it the right info. So if AI was involved, a lot of smart people with the desire to figure out history fed it some stuff.

Currently I still think KD was just a lone researcher.


----------



## Magnetic (Oct 24, 2020)

feralimal said:


> Jef Demolder said:
> 
> 
> > I know Didier Capelle and his work.  He is not Korben Dallas.
> ...


Just a few years ago in 2016 an AI using a neural network approach, AlphaGo,  beat the world champion Go player Lee Sedol who was described as the genius player of the modern era. Go is much much more complex than chess. Before the series professional Go players believed that the AlphaGo program would be roundly defeated and Lee himself also believed it so.  This was not a setup like the famous match between Deep Blue and Gary Kasparov where grand masters who knew his style programmed all of his games into the AI and where Kasparov was denied the record any games that that the AI played and where when the AI broke down programmers were allowed to fix its bug without losing the game as a real player who used up his time would have lost.  AlphaGo was not programmed to play against Lee but played against itself to improve.  Lee was shocked at how excellent AlphaGo was and upon losing the series said AlphaGo is a 10 Dan and is the best player in the world (9 Dan is the highest rank!).  Full Page Reload
The program has been improved substantially and became the best chess playing AI by playing against itself as AlphaZero a later incarnation.  AlphaGo showed new moves in Go and chose not to use certain patterns that were thought to be even results while AlphaGo did not.   AlphGo has changed Go in a fundamental way and professional players are using certain moves that only AlphaGo had generated.  To say that a powerful AI could not weave together SH ideas and present arguments of a highly cogent manner disregards the advancements made lately in AI.  I do not wish this to be true as advancement of such a nature would detrimental to Homo Sapiens if used by forces allied against humanity.


----------



## feralimal (Oct 24, 2020)

@dreamtime @Magnetic

Yep, AI is great for certain things - give it a some pictures and get it to learn to distinguish things, or to find patterns where we see random noise.  But to learn to distinguish things, it does require someone to *know* those things - someone to confirm that the picture _is_ of a bus, or that it _isn't_ a pedestrian crossing.  Ultimately a human has sifted what the correct answers are, and the AI can use those answers to derive methodologies that it can apply at scale.

However, there is no such arbiter of truth for history - at least none that we know of.  We don't know the real timelines, what is real evidence, or faked.  We know so little that it is a possibility to me that Napoleon built the pyramids and that they were not around 4000 years ago!

The only *right* answer we can even consider giving to train an AI is the standard narrative. And we know that is full of holes. To then say that an AI can a/ know the standard narrative, b/ form hypotheses for alternative plausible narratives, and c/ make coherent arguments to us from the data and the narratives it has come up with, is far from possible. No AI is doing that.

I do think that there is a tendency to substitute  'AI' for 'magic' or 'god'.  Its really nothing more that a pattern recognition system.  Given a defined set of data, and specific goals, it can do better than humans.  But it is not generic like we are.  It doesn't get hunches.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 24, 2020)

feralimal said:


> @dreamtime @Magnetic
> 
> Yep, AI is great for certain things - give it a some pictures and get it to learn to distinguish things, or to find patterns where we see random noise.  But to learn to distinguish things, it does require someone to *know* those things - someone to confirm that the picture _is_ of a bus, or that it _isn't_ a pedestrian crossing.  Ultimately a human has sifted what the correct answers are, and the AI can use those answers to derive methodologies that it can apply at scale.
> 
> ...


This is why it will never be created by whoever rules the narrative because without those rules it would become greater than it's creator and would seal their own fate and be something that could not be controlled, not in our lifetime/timeline.

More than likely KD was a more traditional Miles Mathis type project, just a good ole team.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 24, 2020)

For what it's worth, my take on what happened, after considerable consideration, is that SH1 was a 'controlled opposition' type operation. Following the emergence of the Tartaria/Mudflood theories a small team was assigned to create SH1, ripping off its initial content from the wild heretic site. KD was the 'frontman' of that team. He did a really good job, he gave the impression that he cared about what he was doing, although towards the end he became a bit of a tyrant. Perhaps other demands were being made on him...

As the Cv19 event approached his services (and the rest of the team's) were required elsewhere. I believe it was a case of "all hands on deck" in Twitter, Farcebook, etc. to prepare the way for CV19 and to ramp up the fear once it was here. That's why the forum was virtually abandoned around that time.

In May/June we were assigned an emergency team to try and keep SH1 going. It's probable that sleeper members were noticing that things were going down the pan and informed Soros, or whoever. The original KD frontman wasn't among them. Instead we got morons who had no idea how the forum worked and who presented abysmal content.

Following my ban I noticed that lots of members who had  joined in the very beginning and who had only posted once or twice, suddenly began posting regularly in the new KD posts - no one else was posting in them because they were embarrassing.

Perhaps the new team were also called away to man the CV19 guns elsewhere or they just gave up because they were so bad at it.

I don't have as much faith in AI as others obviously do. My experience of computers, which goes back to the early 90's in a professional capacity, but blissfully ended in the early 2000's, taught me that they are only as clever and efficient as the people who program and operate them - in other words, not very.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 24, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> For what it's worth, my take on what happened, after considerable consideration, is that SH1 was a 'controlled opposition' type operation. Following the emergence of the Tartaria/Mudflood theories a small team was assigned to create SH1, ripping off its initial content from the wild heretic site. KD was the 'frontman' of that team. He did a really good job, he gave the impression that he cared about what he was doing, although towards the end he became a bit of a tyrant. Perhaps other demands were being made on him...



In that case, what's the purpose? Which direction did they want to keep us away from?

The only reason would be if some people were getting very close to some truth, something that made it necessary to put a lot of effort into a psy-op which talked about everything, except that very truth.


----------



## mifletzet (Oct 24, 2020)

If KD had physically passed away, would we hear of it?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> In that case, what's the purpose? Which direction did they want to keep us away from?


This is my dilemma too, but my guess is "to control the opposition it is better to be the opposition".

I am really at the point Felix has come to, i think the op was pulled as it seems it was just the foundations of a control network, you have to start with some truths to get folks into the network so it can later be discredited, or steered in the desired direction, but once the cat was out of the bag it was "pulled".

But you never know, maybe there was a "fifth element" that we are not aware of, sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> In that case, what's the purpose? Which direction did they want to keep us away from?



In all honesty, I don't know. It all makes sense up until that bit. ?

Perhaps just to control and monitor. Were there actually any startling earth-shattering revelations made in SH1? There were tons of ideas and more theories than you could shake a stick at, but there were as many de-bunkers, objectors and counter-theories. Sorry, I don't mean to come across as negative about the community's achievements, but I wonder if we ever really got near what they wanted to keep us away from. If we did, would we even know that we got derailed?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 24, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, what's the purpose? Which direction did they want to keep us away from?
> ...



The question is, where would we be without sh when it comes to the topics that started to get discussed on wild heretic and other places a couple years ago?

I doubt we can reach the level of understanding necessary to change things, but who knows. Is there are practical way to understand the nature of cyclical cataclysms and calculate the timing of the next one?


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Oct 24, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Felix Noille said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, my take on what happened, after considerable consideration, is that SH1 was a 'controlled opposition' type operation. Following the emergence of the Tartaria/Mudflood theories a small team was assigned to create SH1, ripping off its initial content from the wild heretic site. KD was the 'frontman' of that team. He did a really good job, he gave the impression that he cared about what he was doing, although towards the end he became a bit of a tyrant. Perhaps other demands were being made on him...
> ...



I find something resonates about that scenario posited that KD was a team. I find the narrative that seems to fit the timeline well as mentioned by Felix Noille, although it is true, there are a number of possible scenarios that do fit.  

Regarding my observations that KD never really liked the idea of people meeting. Which is reasonable from a perspective of keeping the forum as a what it was intended for. However, I observed that he quite strongly didn't like personal conversation. I do agree that the personal conversations had become distracting, although I think this was partly due to the quite disturbing turn the world took, and people finding an outlet. One of the last posts made was someone - I don't remember who - saying they were going to be in misc North East US location at this time, and asking to meet others. I did feel at the time that that action was crossing a point (maybe not a significant one but a line nonetheless). And when the forum disappeared a day or so later I recall wondering if that was a coincidence or not. With retrospectacles on, it probably was a coincidence.

As to what the direction they may have wanted to keep people away from, there are too possible possibilities (I considered Covid or at least the pre Covid signs of Covid as the SH1.0's hey day was 2019 before not surviving lockdown. Was it trying to distract people who might have used their critical faculties to pick up on clues about what was impending? However I struggle to reconcile this with the relative smallness of the forum vs the largeness of Covid).  

My best shot would be on that it was there to keep people with interacting with reality. If you are of the opinion that the reality presented is a false reality, even when you analyse its errors inconsistences fallacies and lies, when you spend time endlessly analysing, these falsehoods, on some level you are still interacting with them. And thus interacting with that reality. Maybe rather than trying to keep people away from something, it was just another attempt to get people to interact with it.

On a minor side note - Felix Noille, I don't know if you would have seen as it came after your ban, but your ban did get a special announcement from KD. I recall he said that you were actually banned for things that were said in a private conversation with him. I'm not asking wha,t as it was private, and I suspect it is fairly obvious. But if it had passed you by, which I doubt it had, I thought you may be interested.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 25, 2020)

E.Bearclaw said:


> As to what the direction they may have wanted to keep people away from, there are too possible possibilities (I considered Covid or at least the pre Covid signs of Covid as the SH1.0's hey day was 2019 before not surviving lockdown. Was it trying to distract people who might have used their critical faculties to pick up on clues about what was impending? However I struggle to reconcile this with the relative smallness of the forum vs the largeness of Covid).


Although we don't like to mention it much here i feel, i emphasise feel that we completely destroyed the covid narrative very early on and if this was just a monitoring op then that particular caveat could not be allowed to fester as it would be counter productive to the sites main objective.

Remember that the main tools they have are, a, the threat of violence,(this one not working so much these days) and b, smoke and mirrors.

As i see it the covid has achieved in a few months what the last twenty years of terror-ism could only dream of achieving, the compliance is simply staggering, assets may have been pulled to more "pressing" matters, cough cough.

It is obvious now that the dreaded covid has been a long time in the planning stage or at least part of an "endgame" strategy in part i think as a response to the political shit-uation that blankets the US, we know that all of them(politicians) are fake assets, there is no left or right wing just a big old bird of prey, that likes to use an eagle as it's mascot(how many times can we see this through our stolen history).

I do not want to derail this thread but for me it is too much of a coincidence that these things overlap.

Sh1.0 was an attempt to control the narrative and gauge how much we have seen through the curtains of the official narrative, shit it may have even been used as a gauge as to activate the current situation.


----------



## Columbo (Oct 25, 2020)

I like to keep it tongue in cheek whenever possible, otherwise we might start to look like a bunch of nutters who understand f**k-all about history, architecture, science, etc. I feel like my posts sort of talk about the old site like band camp, but for the record my experience was entirely positive and I wish KD, real or imagined and everything in between, the very best. My interaction with and impressions of the old site would only rehash the experiences shared by others so far in their similarity, so I’ll just add a couple of anecdotes that outline the dilemma. 
First, when things were beginning to unravel at the old site, I remember someone asking something to the effect of, ‘had anyone checked to see if KD’s profile pick was associated with a real person’... ? Seriously! Have we definitively ruled out Bruce Willis? Finally, I also remember someone claiming to have once been an official member of the Philip K. Dick fan club, _The Dickheads_; that group is probably a bigger threat to the status quo than this site. If you think about it... ? 
Why would TPTB throw out such a small net in the endless ocean of distraction that is the Internet... I mean s**t, maybe they’re just putting the feelers out for potential candidates with vivid imaginations to fill their always growing ranks of trolls and shills... It’s probably a pretty sweet gig; work from home... I’m actually available, twimc. ? I mean after you’ve been at this (watching the tail wag the dog) for any amount of time, then you have to come to appreciate the bitter sense of comedic irony that seems to permeate the entire illusion.
Cheers?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 25, 2020)

E.Bearclaw said:


> I recall he said that you were actually banned for things that were said in a private conversation with him.



Maybe you are referring to this?



Felix Noille said:


> “due to reasons going beyond this thread @Felixnoille is no longer welcome on SH.”



That was the precise wording. Which was obviously meant to infer exactly what you inferred. The last conversation I had with KD was regarding my 'Circassian Genocide' post, made on the 3rd March 2020, after someone made a racist remark about one of the images. I asked if I should remove it from the OP. He was very curt in his reply telling me that people were basically morons and didn't need much encouragement to be racist. I apologised and said I would be more careful in future. After that I never had any private conversations with him again - but, of course, you only have my word for that.



dreamtime said:


> n that case, what's the purpose? Which direction did they want to keep us away from?



Having slept on this, I think it's quite easy to tell - look at the SH Archive threads that generated the most 'noise'. I remember one in particular:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/t...nd-the-real-missing-civilization-cathay.1490/
This was a @Mabzynn classic. He was proposing that we should "break the spell" of Tartaria. He presented it as a work in progress and it generated hundreds of comments. However, for some reason they are missing. All those that appear in the link below seem to be only those from the first page of the thread. (Maybe @Mabzynn can confirm this?)

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/t...-missing-civilization-cathay.3413/#post-29971
It got to the point where the entire thread just became chaotic. I remember commenting in the thread to that effect and asking for a summary of his thoughts up to that point. There were posts upon posts concerning the Jesuits that were constantly being inserted by one who shall remain nameless, plus other gibberish. I the end I think the thread just collapsed in on itself.

That was a clear sign to me ("always to me" ? ) that the subject was a 'hot-potato' and we shouldn't go there. We had to keep being led down the Tartaria trail. It's the same as the FE stuff - it has to be the dome and firmament BS, none of your 'infinite plain' blasphemy.

I'm not necessarily saying that the Tartaria thesis is BS, but it does make you wonder... well, it makes me wonder, (_and she's buying a stairway to heaven._..)


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Oct 25, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> “due to reasons going beyond this thread @Felixnoille is no longer welcome on SH.”
> 
> That was the precise wording. Which was obviously meant to infer exactly what you inferred.



Yes - that is what I was referring to, and you are correct, I read that to be that there had been a private conversation that had caused the ban. At least that is one mystery easily resolvable.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 26, 2020)

Relevant to this thread:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/c...it-setup-from-the-start-to-be-cointelpro.427/
Archived Replies: https://stolenhistory.net/threads/c...t-setup-from-the-start-to-be-cointelpro.2348/


----------



## conductor (Oct 27, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
 One of the last posts made was someone - I don't remember who - saying they were going to be in misc North East US location at this time, and asking to meet others. I did feel at the time that that action was crossing a point (maybe not a significant one but a line nonetheless). And when the forum disappeared a day or so later I recall wondering if that was a coincidence or not. With retrospectacles on, it probably was a coincidence.

[/QUOTE]

That was me. I would normally not have posted that, but it was clear to me that the forum was compromised. I found it interesting that KD twice posted about setting up local/regional meet up groups, and then did not go through with it. No matter, I didn't need his permission. I had already connected with some members. I doubt my post was the straw that broke the camels back. Still, creative destruction! What had evolved into weak leadership has been replaced by stronger leadership. Plus, it has encouraged more people to register and post, as evidenced by the testimonies on the welcome thread. 

It has been amazing connecting through zoom and in person with real humans! If interested, send me a private message. 
Peace


----------



## Wolfgang (Oct 27, 2020)

conductor said:


> It has been amazing connecting through zoom and in person with real humans! If interested, send me a private message.
> Peace


This could be the key to something essential; *real life organizing*. The _social distancing _thing seems to be quite important to *them *at least.


----------



## KD_1.0 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello,

The contents of this thread are perfectly understandable within the .net version of the SH forum. At the same time, the existence of similar threads on the .org is what lead to its closure. There was only one thing I asked for personally, and that was my privacy. I did not then, and I still do not think that it was important to know who or what I am in my personal life. 

To preserve my privacy, I shared various site related registration between different friends of mine, meaning hosting, domain name, etc. On the day when I shut down the .org version, one of the presumably forum members showed up at one of those addresses and confronted a buddy of mine if he was Korben Dallas. I am not 100% positive that the gentleman was a forum member, but I have no other ideas on the matter. One way, or the other, but I had to re-adjust some of those forum related registrations.

Were there any additional reasons for me to shut down the forum? Could be that some minor ones did contribute, but none of those were not fixable. The forum did grow to the point where it was difficult to run it by myself, and I was working on identifying possible moderators. I definitely did not like that the forum was deviating from its original purpose, but that was probably fixable as well. 

Given that .org does not exist any longer I will share some of my personal info. For those who really wanted to know... here is a list:

I'm a cop in the most screwed up city in the state of Washington, and I do work with DOT now and then.
Within the last 6 months I had urine, explosives and other things thrown in my direction. Moral toll of seemingly everyone hating you for whatever that is, has worn off, though it was tough at some point. The worst things are probably behind, but they coincided with my SH contributions slowdown at the time. 
My family had successfully overcome some serious medical issues.
And whoever noticed, you were absolutely correct, for English is indeed my second language. First 19 years of my life I lived in one of the Eastern European countries, and I'm a bit over 40 now.
Do I miss the .org? It starts to feel that way and I do have a full back up, but you guys have a great thing going here, so probably no need for that.

I think this is all I wanted to say. Good luck in your research. 

P.S. As far as Mexico goes, flags were based on IP addresses. I did not hide that I was on vacation at the time.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 27, 2020)

boom


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 27, 2020)

KD_1.0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The contents of this thread are perfectly understandable within the .net version of the SH forum. At the same time, the existence of similar threads on the .org is what lead to its closure. There was only one thing I asked for personally, and that was my privacy. I did not then, and I still do not think that it was important to know who or what I am in my personal life.
> 
> ...



There will be many who will be skeptical that this is really you, but I suppose we wouldn’t be very good cynics to history if the skepticism wasn’t there.

If this is the real KD, I am happy to hear that you are doing well (relatively speaking), and while I am disappointed the original site shut down I think this iteration will serve everyone better in the long run. Suppose that frees you up for additional research without the burden of having to run and moderate the site. We would love to host more of your work.


----------



## KD_1.0 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words.


trismegistus said:


> If this is the real KD





​I'm pretty sure that it's me, but our history has seen stranger things happen. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 27, 2020)

KD_1.0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The contents of this thread are perfectly understandable within the .net version of the SH forum. At the same time, the existence of similar threads on the .org is what lead to its closure. There was only one thing I asked for personally, and that was my privacy. I did not then, and I still do not think that it was important to know who or what I am in my personal life.
> 
> ...



Welcome back. Sent you a private message.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 27, 2020)

KD_1.0 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> 
> trismegistus said:
> ...



You inadvertently turned us all into the history rewriting Jesuit monks we have all come to know and love through attempting to piece together this shit heap we call “history”.

Either way, thank you for keeping the original site up and running for as long as you did. We all came together after the site was taken down and volunteered our time to make this happen because of the community you created and managed.

I am going to lock this thread, for reasons that should be obvious.

Edit: In case it isn’t obvious - I’m not going to have this thread get blown up with people trying to get answers or proof out of the user KD1.0.

Furthermore, this thread was already at risk of getting locked due to users attempting to doxx the original KD. Meta-discussion around KD and his work/motives are fine, but actually posting real people’s social media profiles as an attempt to uncover him walks a fine line that could spin out of control.

If it turns out that KD is an imposter yet again, I may unlock this thread and allow it to continue. But until there is a reason to think so, I am operating under the assumption that the original owner of SH has reached out to us. And if that is true, then there is no reason to continue this thread.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

*moved from New Ewaranon video*

For what it's worth, the reason the old forum felt more active when it comes to new ideas was to a large extent due to KD posting unique research once a week and more. And this brings us back to the question of controlled opposition, or limited hangout.

Additionally there were some members who didn't come here, like Banta, but most of the .org members did register with our forum, so it's not that we are lacking those members. If anything, a lot of the original contributors simply lost interest, maybe because they mostly contributed due to the input by KD.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> For what it's worth, the reason the old forum felt more active when it comes to new ideas was to a large extent due to KD posting unique research once a week and more. And this brings us back to the question of controlled opposition, or limited hangout.
> 
> Additionally there were some members who didn't come here, like Banta, but most of the .org members did register with our forum, so it's not that we are lacking those members. If anything, a lot of the original contributors simply lost interest, maybe because they mostly contributed due to the input by KD.


The main difference in my opinion is that this forum started after the KD tsunami of summer 2020. Where did he go and who he was were the two main questions, followed by remarks about spy-ops and similar things.
The spy-op theme has never left since then and has obscured much of what was going on in parallel. Proof is that you have a lot of comments under threads about 'conspiracies' while very few try are interested in actual historical threads. IMO


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Proof is that you have a lot of comments under threads about 'conspiracies' while very few try are interested in actual historical threads. IMO



I think this may mostly be due to human nature. The effort required to learn something new is more than just following conspiracy fast food.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I think this may mostly be due to human nature. The effort required to learn something new is more than just following conspiracy fast food.


This is what I'm pointing out. It's in the DNA of this forum to be 'conspiracy-driven', since it was started with the mother of conspiracies about KD. I also remember there was a debate whether to include the Coronavirus thread or not. That thread absolutely gave a new more actuality oriented line to the .org version and it has remained the same in this one.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> This is what I'm pointing out. It's in the DNA of this forum to be 'conspiracy-driven', since it was started with the mother of conspiracies about KD. I also remember there was a debate whether to include the Coronavirus thread or not. That thread absolutely gave a new more actuality oriented line to the .org version and it has remained the same in this one.



I don't think so. The old forum wasn't any different. It was just that KD in the beginning made sure there was no off-topic discussion. This doesn't mean people were discussing history more than the case here now. Without his posts, the old forum would have been a very empty place. So the difference is that we do not restrict the discussion to what we think is appropriate. Every forum should have an off-topic section, I think.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I don't think so. The old forum wasn't any different. It was just that KD in the beginning made sure there was no off-topic discussion. This doesn't mean people were discussing history more than the case here now. Without his posts, the old forum would have been a very empty place. So the difference is that we do not restrict the discussion to what we think is appropriate. Every forum should have an off-topic section, I think.


This is exactly what I've written. The presence of KD made possible to remain more history focused. Once he left the psy-op and actuality driven threads/posts have grown exponentially in number obscuring the historical threads/posts that have nonetheless been written... but not read.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Maybe that was the case in the end, but I don't see it happening here. The existence of one thread does not reduce the visibility of other threads, and we regularly promote good threads to the front page.

Generally I don't see that the historical threads got obscured in the old forum, it was just that the entire forum was built around the expectation of a single guy creating content, and when that stopped, everything appeared a bit empty.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

The original forum began as a one poster affair and a couple of friends chimed in then more people joined to increase the membership. When i got there there was already an active minority of the membership adding content be it in their own threads of KD threads. To make the claim its success was down to KD is disingenuous.

As many will be aware KD has opened a blog style forum which basically means nobody bar KD can start threads and a few of us from SH v1are on there as we are here with a couple from version 1on there but not on here though most of the longtime contributors on version 1are not on either forum or blog.

It is a valid point in regards the unexpected ending ov version 1being the driver of a different incarnation that this .net site is in regards what is allowed and what isn.t. KD did not allow ATS type comments or posts to gain traction but here is more relaxed in that regard. Both instances will attract some and make others not bother which is the nature of the human being it seems.

Here opinion and speculation are currently in fashion whilst research and sources not so much. The reverse of version 1quite honestly. On the KD blog site its more in line with version 1but it is much quieter than here even before KD got fired for refusing an injection and moved states. So as ever one pays ones money and makes ones choice.

Room for both sites though.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 19, 2022)

IMHO...

When talking about SH1 (.org) in any form, one thing can not be overlooked and must be considered, and that is the fact that it was misrepresented as a one-man operation throughout its course. This naturally raised questions, which needed to be asked by many with the hopes of receiving answers and there was no better place to attempt to address this issue than on the newly-formed SH2 (.net).

People don't like to be fooled, especially regarding things they are dedicated to and take seriously by putting their time in - whether lurking or posting - its still their time put in to acquire knowledge (or in some cases entertainment).

Additionally, the fact that many of the key posters also disappeared never to return may indicate the possibility that they may have been a part of the team that was SH1, and if so, were provided with the resources to create the quality, well-researched posts which were characteristic of that site at that time.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

Safranek said:


> When talking about SH1 (.org) in any form, one thing can not be overlooked and must be considered, and that is the fact that it was misrepresented as a one-man operation throughout its course.


So no evidence just opinion?


Safranek said:


> Additionally, the fact that many of the key posters also disappeared never to return may indicate the possibility that they may have been a part of the team that was SH1,


Sorry to be blunt but that is yet more pointless speculation and simply not true if my interactions through pms with many members on there are any guide. I only say guide as I cannot supply any details from them.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 19, 2022)

Just a last word about KD, since this is not the thread to talk about him/them (is the KD thread still open?). I've had the opportunity to exchange some message with him on the other forum and I can at least say that the guy is just mono and not the Holy Trinity version! That doesn't mean he was not helped by someone else though. But in any case the 'team' made really a poor job when talking about the 1000 phantom years. Here I've explained the mistake the entire 'team' did (SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?). It was certainly done by a single person, not a team!


----------



## Safranek (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> So no evidence just opinion?


If you would like evidence of the kind YOU would consider evidence, its probably will be unattainable by anyone here.

On the other hand, if you want to understand why many would be of this opinion, I'm sure that those who are aware of the complexity of running such a site alone, can chime in and explain it to you.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> So no evidence just opinion?



Everyone is free to add any content they like. I try to provide most of my posts with evidence. But you started with the assumption that EwarAnon is a team, and then you criticize Safranek for assuming the same with KD, even though the pattern is the same with each.

You consistently criticize others without providing any factual research yourself, and you frequent mostly the off-topic threads.

I would certainly prefer a more scientific approach in the forum, and more members who add original research, but I also know this is nothing that you usually find anywhere.

Look at what happens at david icke forum, abovetopsecret, 4chan and godlikeproductions (the 4 biggest forums that link to us regularly, so there is some topic overlap), and you will see that the usual standard is very low of what people expect in a forum.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

Safranek said:


> If you would like evidence of the kind YOU would consider evidence, its probably will be unattainable by anyone here.


So why state something neither you nor I can know as a fact?



Safranek said:


> On the other hand, if you want to understand why many would be of this opinion, I'm sure that those who are aware of the complexity of running such a site alone, can chime in and explain it to you.


Actually I  ran a site as complex as this for eighteen months. I was the only soul researching, creating, editing, providing the content, moderating comments not that you would know this, so I feel I am more than capable of understanding what it takes in time and effort.
One man could run the original site, one man could produce the content, one man could not produce the quality of content as frequently as KD did unless he produced most of it in advance of starting the site.

He is certainly pulling from the SH v1 archive he has and provided to the people who built this site and has added not much new content on SH.org v2 which again points to it being a one man operation but even if he had help in producing the content he was the only one running it. I had numerous interactions with him on the forum which you can still see if you search the archive on here and by pm and his writing style and word usage was always the same whether he was annoyed at me, praising me or just chit chatting.

Here is different, just different. things are tolerated here which never were there.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> and word usage was always the same whether he was annoyed at me, praising me or just chit chatting.



that's definitely true.

If there was a team, it was in the background, hosting the server, providing raw data and directions, which he turned into articles. As a full-time cop the only thing he should have been able to is posting some articles here and there, not kickstarting a self-hosted complex software forum, aggressively advertizing it on reddit with dozens of spam accounts (as a culturallayer moderator, I was the one who deleted many of his automatic posts at first, until I realized he does provide good info), turning it into a successful community, moderating almost 24/7, and produce unique research weekly for months on end.

Either he lied about his full-time job, or there was a team.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> As a full-time cop the only thing he should have been able to is posting some articles here and there


Exactly. I was a full time business man during my eighteen months I mentioned above and had to sort everything from domain to hosting to learning the software back end etc etc, you know what it is like, and I was doing well managing three posts a week and none were as detailed as KD's mainly because they didn't need to be.
However I did everything myself and ran an online business so my day was if anything longer than KD's if that is any sort of guide as was my week as my 'day off' was a Sunday except even that was taken up with customers e-mails and orders until I got 'my shit together'.

I am not defending the bloke and I call him friend as his interactions with me were always friendly as they were with all the other members of that forum but a team if there was one was in the background as anonymous as mosaic and the dutch video produce of the SH video stream are here so not that much different really.
Is there any point to this discussion as it seems to have gone beyond the uk_qanon videographers incredible output and into a raking of ashes.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 19, 2022)

One also wonders about what kind of 'cop' he was. Mind goes immediately to the street cop but maybe he stayed in the background and had a computer related job, so that the management part would have been easy for him.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> One also wonders about what kind of 'cop' he was. Mind goes immediately to the street cop but maybe he stayed in the background and had a computer related job, so that the management part would have been easy for him.



Since he talked about protestors throwing stuff at him, I doubt that was happening in an office.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> But you started with the assumption that EwarAnon is a team, and then you criticize Safranek for assuming the same with KD, even though the pattern is the same with each.


Just spotted this. It is not an assumption as you well know. I researched the hell out of uk_qanon as what he said about his reasons for creating videos jarred completely with the quality of the productions themselves. I posted my findings in one of the ewar threads for all to read. I do not expect anyone to agree with them but no-one has countered them so make of that what you will.
You yourself know the time and effort it takes from a team to craft then produce and finally publish a video and you have shared this info in the forum. ukq_anons work is on par with your teams creations but the big difference is ukq_anons volume of work is greater, much greater so if it takes three or four part timers to produce SH videos on their release frequency is it not fair to suggest there is at least three or four part timers behind brand ewaranon?
You find time to admin this site, the German version, post articles, translate articles, write scripts and take part in the chat and if memory serves are a mod on wild heretics site and active in the starforts forum whose name escapes me and doubtless other places in the german speaking internet. Okay you have said you have a lot of free time but accusations of team dreamtime  could be justified but thankfully are not made.
You are the SH video scriptwriter/producer. Could your team bang out his quality and volume of work in his time frame with your team?

I criticised Safranek;s statement which he stated was a fact but he had nothing to back it up. Fair does he did say it was his opinion but opinions are not facts.

I also dug into KD after the demise of SH V1 as I could not understand what or why the original forum was taken down and found no evidence of a team save for the entire volume of original fully referenced and linked content that was published in the original forum. That body of work in and of itself is suggestive of a team in the background as I mentioned above. I think I shared most of my findings in this thread or maybe another.

I have noticed questioning of claims or statements is not encouraged on here especially if the attitude or words used are deemed inappropriate. It is a fine line that is danced around when moderating, I speak from experience, but surely the point of the forum is to question not jolly along with everyone patting each other on the back like its some gentlemen's club or parliament.



dreamtime said:


> You consistently criticize others without providing any factual research yourself, and you frequent mostly the off-topic threads.


Cobblers. I am gobsmacked that you felt this was the thing to write.
You know me from version one and what I produced there and have produced here. The reason why I do not bother that much any more is because this place is not at the moment a place where historical research discussions take place. In the main it has become an echo chamber with a few notable exceptions with speculation,. opinion and theory holding sway not to mention the commonplace defence of opinions that litter the reported content threads.
I hope its just a phase the site is going through because without research and the freedom to ask questions of statements claims etc then it will wither and die no matter how high the member count gets.



dreamtime said:


> Either he lied about his full-time job, or there was a team.


He has made it clear on the blog site he was sacked from his job of 15 years and has moved to Florida as a result so I like you feel the probability of a team of researchers feeding the content flow was high. As I said above assuming that was the case the team is no longer together as the blog site is almost all rehashing of the original.

Edit to add a missing out.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> I have noticed questioning of claims or statements is not encouraged on here especially if the attitude or words used are deemed inappropriate.



I really don't kow where you see this. I explicitly stated that it's good to have users like you who question things. Of course there will be some backlash against criticism, but it's usually welcomed.



kd-755 said:


> Could your team bang out his quality and volume of work in his time frame with your team?



Hard to tell. His video production isn't very sophisticated, if he's experienced that won't take much work. Basically some images with text. So it comes down to writing the script. If he's a fast reader and writer, his videos could be possible to produce as one guy. But this doesn't explain other things around his work, and his behavior (like disappearing all the time).

Still it would require enourmous amounts of work to create a coherent script. And the video production always takes time, no matter how simple, so that alone requires probably something like 20 hours for each video. if not more.

I am slow with texts, on many topics I think for weeks and months, before I decide on a direction.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I really don't kow where you see this.


Really?
You did it here in this thread.
Trismegistus did it the other day in the worlds in collision thread.

All I am after with my questioning is the evidence which gives rise to the claim made in the statement. I do not see how else it is possible to evaluate or disprove the claim without it. And yet most people I question either ignore, speaks volumes but fair does, get snarky, again speaks volumes but fair does or waffle, truly annoying, instead of simply stating they don't have any. What happened to being honest with oneself?

Most claims made where I ask questions I get the feeling the poster has no evidence or has not put their theory or the theory of another to any sort of test. The question is asked simply in the hopes my feeling is wrong and they actually do have the evidence or test results to back their claim. I do call a spade a spade which some find unacceptable but that is what it is.


dreamtime said:


> Still it would require enourmous amounts of work to create a coherent script. And the video production always takes time, no matter how simple, so that alone requires probably something like 20 hours for each video. if not more.
> 
> I am slow with texts, on many topics I think for weeks and months, before I decide on a direction.


There you have it. Not hard to answer at all just hard to put in a straight no.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> his behavior (like disappearing all the time)


I have an experience with people disappearing all the time... and it's never about the job!


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> You did it here in this thread.


 
Encouraging questioning is not the same as rejoicing whenever someone questions something. I always like when I read other views, but I also may not agree.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Encouraging questioning is not the same as rejoicing whenever someone questions something. I always like when I read other views, but I also may not agree.


Now you have completely lost me. I have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> You find time to admin this site, the German version, post articles, translate articles, write scripts and take part in the chat and if memory serves are a mod on wild heretics site and active in the starforts forum whose name escapes me and doubtless other places in the german speaking internet.



For the record, I am not a mod on WH, just posting sometimes, and I am not on any starforts forum or any other forum at all, these days.

Next to this forum I also have a couple telegram groups, but that's it.


----------



## iseidon (Jan 20, 2022)

I scoured the website for a Russian theme. (There is always and everywhere in the world a Russian trace, as well as a Jewish one. If you do not see it, you are looking in the wrong place.) And one thread seemed to me quite interesting. Since I cannot write in that thread, I will write here.

Obviously, the participant "feralimal" is not strong in Russian (and/or the online translator worked horribly). This doesn't even apply to the text on yar.hole.ru (there is also an article called The Shattered Temple, which refers back to our topic), but to the links cited.

To the point. The most important one. I have not found a source that shows that KD has anything to do with the Russian world. Two lines are being drawn. Either he has something to do with conditional Russia or not. The second option, if it is true, does not interest us, because it makes no sense to write anything.

So, we proceed from the assumption that KD has a connection to the Russian world.

The first thing that you, the users of stolenhistory, need to know is the context of a number of points that are listed in the initial link and that are not clear to a non-Russian person. Just as many aspects of Anglo-American culture are incomprehensible to us.

First. From the vk link cited - it is immediately clear that this is a user who distributed information on behalf of KD, in addition only in English. He listed his hometown as Tacoma and his date of birth as January 1, 1976.

Let's follow the leads. Two subscribers. And two likes.

One likes leads to a deleted page, the second to a woman in a difficult financial situation and with a child. All the posts are crap about escaping modern slavery, etc. I'm sure that such users abound on FB as well (I don't sit on it, as it has poor functionality for the Russian person). She has no interesting subscriptions - hype motivation and typical women's pagliacs. The likes don't lead to anything.

Next are subscribers. The first female bot - distributor of information about magic, reptiloids, etc. This is not a lead. The second one is more interesting. Although there is almost no information. The name is Pavel Van-Maanen (Dutch?). Date of birth - September 3, 1992. There is one subscription. One friend. And one subscriber.

Friend. A woman engaged in making or selling self-made leather goods.

Subscription. A poet and bard's group. The last name is the same as that of the friend. She is the admin of the group.

Subscriber. Model (or escort or...). Her body and looks are beautiful. Most subscriptions are groups about hangouts in Moscow and St. Petersburg, pages of foreigners. Something to hint at. But I do not judge.

Finished with likes and subscribers KD in vk.

He signed up in April 2018. Posted in June and July 2018. Timed to coincide with the 2018 FIFA World Cup.

Nothing else on the page.

Next. The Fifth Element (and any movie more or less at the box office) isn't just watched in the U.S.

1,282 people found (Найдено 1282 человека).





Therefore, it is useless to look at companies (which have any Russian trace) that have references to films (especially cult ones) in their titles. I, by the way, did not watch the fifth element. And neither did Die Hard. But I did watch it with Bruce Willis. Motherless Brooklyn and Lucky Number Slevin.

Next up. Dimitry Povshedny (Дмитрий/Дима/Дiма Повшедний). There's a close to 100% chance someone with that last name is from the Ukraine (Украина).




Povshedny from Ukrainian means everyday (ruPOVSEDNEVNY), ordinary, simple. There are quite a lot of people with such a name and surname, so it is useless to search. Everyone who is in VK is definitely not related to KD.

There is only one last clue left. The same text yar.hole.ru. Of all that is - it's the best. But it is also so-so. But still let's go through it.

The text talks about the Russian vpisok culture (ruVPISKA), which means to live for a while in another person's apartment. In Russian creative (and some youth, but the connotation there is different - either drug-related or sex-related) circles it is quite a popular phenomenon.

You can tell from the text that the person is close to emigrant and/or Jewish culture, but lives in Russia. The translation of the text does not give much in the context of the topic at hand. But even if you try to translate, much of it will be incomprehensible to an English-speaking person. The authors' names flashed in the text are Dmitry Murzin (vk, livejournal + the last link, in 2019, has to do with world history - a catalog of archives). and Alexei Gamzov (vk). Both are writers from Kuzbass (one is definitely from Kemerovo, there is even a reference in the text). Dmitry looks like a Jew, so I got it right. Alexey travels a lot. So there's a hit here, too. Dmitry has the page of a typical Orthodox (sic!) writer-editor-philosopher. Alexey - a travel writer. Alexey's is a model-looking girl, and his subscriptions are all over the place.

Just in case, I would like to add that Dmitry used mail from fidonet.org.

Bottom line. If there is any connection to Russia, it goes either through Dmitry Murzin or through Alexey Gamzov. But both are unlikely. But if there was, the foreigner may well have ended up in circles close to the immigrant-creative-Jewish culture of the pop-in. KD, for example, could have come during the 2018 World Cup (when it was easiest to get into Russia) and found cheap housing that way, and with company.

I'll write (if possible) to both and ask them about a foreigner who professes an unconventional approach to history. Maybe I'll get an answer.

From what I have read about KD, I understand that he knows Russian language (he mentioned it in some thread).

This post was written just to get the information settled here. Just in case something pops up for someone.

That's all for now.


----------



## mifletzet (Feb 13, 2022)

Has it been determined yet:

 1. Why Korben Dallas' stolenhistory.org originally went down?

 2. How and why it is back?


----------



## Razor2299 (Feb 16, 2022)

Here is my take on what happened to KD.

1. KD is not one person but a team of very dedicated and talanted researchers. This KD team accumulated much of its material over the years and used SH as a platform to disseminate this  research, one topic at a time. KD as  One person simply  cannot do it alone. I mean, quotations from medieval books, YouTube clips, reasearch, it takes time.

2. KD team has at least one Russian- speaking person. This explains its familiarity with Russian literature and history. Many links to  YouTube material were to Russian language clips. 

3. It's is very unlikely that KD team voluntarely stopped working on SH. These people were obviously enjoying what  they were doing. Most likely they got dispersed and moved on, and I do not have any thoughts on why..


----------



## Silveryou (May 25, 2022)

So... where is KD gone now? His 'new' website is active but it's now months since '_*the team*_' has not showed up. 
Has everyone on his team had family problems? What's the theory now?


----------



## trismegistus (May 25, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> So... where is KD gone now? His 'new' website is active but it's now months since '_*the team*_' has not showed up.
> Has everyone on his team had family problems? What's the theory now?



We have been wondering the same. KD hasn’t been active on the site since last summer and went completely dark before the end of 2021.

Some of us have speculated that perhaps if it was a “team” perhaps they moved on to a more….video oriented project


----------



## Referent (May 25, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> Has it been determined yet:
> 
> 1. Why Korben Dallas' stolenhistory.org originally went down?
> 
> 2. How and why it is back?


Since the question was cross-posted, for continuity: the related old reply is in the other thread.



Silveryou said:


> So... where is KD gone now? His 'new' website is active but it's now months since '_*the team*_' has not showed up.
> Has everyone on his team had family problems? What's the theory now?


On 2021-12-03, KD said he would be back to SHnet, but would be taking a break ("about a month"), with the reasoning "Currently ended up with a bit more than I can handle. Getting multiple issues addressed.", with the stated issues including:

moving across the country,
aiding ill parents, and
dealing with real estate as a result of the move (after being effectively forced out of his job by draconianism).
Naively, I would say it's reasonable that a major life change like *moving one's family and starting a new job in a distant location, could take time away from hobby blogging for half a year or more, even with a projection of just a month away*.

I mean, he doesn't owe the community to continue his output, which would only be possible with sufficient flex time.
He could always pick up where he left off, so long as the hosting bill gets paid and the site doesn't get hacked or trolled to smithereens.
But, zero activity though?  Could he really sidestep even logging into his beloved?

Maybe, if life currently leaves insufficient flex time.
Who knows, he could occasionally check SHnet and not even log in, to make sure it's "ok", and we wouldn't be giving him credit for that.
The given narrative goes that somehow KD had sufficient flex time as a cop to write and publish the research that he did before.

I personally think the given narrative is possible.
Especially after theoretically years of a similar routine in which one's primary activity is to enforce policy and has a schedule of rotating multiple days of work with multiple days off.
Especially in an age of technology.
I have to be a little creative, but I could see it pretty simply.


We just don't see that kind of output much, so it's surprising.
This would be the "normalcy" bias in my book.
KD, if you buy the story, is either pretty brilliant or at least pretty mentally energetic or both, which does exist (as much as most envrionments may indicate to the contrary for the general case).


So, for me, the official narrative "works" in the sense of "can work" and even "is the simplest fitting explanation".

The theorizing is interesting, but I don't see much evidence beyond (nor do I really buy) the "output quantity and velocity requires a team" angle.
It's the "requires" part that seems uncertain in that theory.
In the general case, yes, but I don't think one can generalize and then apply that generalization to any individual, much less this alleged one in particular.





Razor2299 said:


> Most likely they got dispersed and moved on, and I do not have any thoughts on why..





trismegistus said:


> Some of us have speculated that perhaps if it was a “team” perhaps they moved on to a more….video oriented project


If it was a team, these are both reasonable explanations.


----------



## Silveryou (May 25, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Some of us have speculated that perhaps if it was a “team” perhaps they moved on to a more….video oriented project


That wink should mean two possible things:
1. I know something
2. I think I know something

Is it one of the two? And if it is then share... why not?!?


----------



## Citezenship (May 25, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> We have been wondering the same. KD hasn’t been active on the site since last summer and went completely dark before the end of 2021.
> 
> Some of us have speculated that perhaps if it was a “team” perhaps they moved on to a more….video oriented project


E-war-anon, cough, cough...


----------



## Silveryou (Jun 24, 2022)

Just so that everybody knows, KD is back on his sh.org KD SH Blog


----------



## Nick Weech (Nov 14, 2022)

feralimal said:


> I was amazed when SH.org disappeared.
> 
> It had been very strained for a while, with KD acting strangely, speaking wierdly, banning users, locking threads, creating admins, changing his mind, etc, etc.  But it was still shocking that the whole thing was pulled so suddenly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ferilimal. It's speculative yet mostly it's indicative of something going on just out of sight.


Silveryou said:


> Just so that everybody knows, KD is back on his sh.org KD SH Blog


Is ther an update? From June 22
"I've been gone for a while and I still am. One of the main reasons for me not being present is the lack of motivation due to family issues. It's one of those things when the darkness has no end in sight. Hopefully one day I'll be back, for deep inside I miss certain things."

Things are being posted but it's quiet, compared to how it's been


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 23, 2022)

Nick Weech said:


> Is ther an update? From June 22
> "I've been gone for a while and I still am. One of the main reasons for me not being present is the lack of motivation due to family issues. It's one of those things when the darkness has no end in sight. Hopefully one day I'll be back, for deep inside I miss certain things."
> 
> Things are being posted but it's quiet, compared to how it's been


I know he's gone through personal things, that's all I know.



I wanted to use this this space for sharing some thoughts about this forum and comparing it in some way to the previous one.

What I see is a slow but constant change of 'points of reference', possibly due to the fact that there's no more a head, a boss, who dictated the line to follow, so to say. Most of KD's threads were purely about history. I would say 95% of them. What I'm now seeing is a more science/technology/philosophy/psychology/politics oriented forum, which has less and less in common with the original forum. At this point I'm not even sure if the name 'stolenhistory' fits with the themes presented by most users.
Is this a spontaneous drift or are there forces who are trying to disrupt the original purpose of the forum opened by KD?

edit: before anybody saying "no it was always about science/technology/philosophy/psychology/politics too" I invite you to go and see the titles of his threads: KD SH Blog

edit2: it may very well be that he decided to close the previous forum because he understood how there was an outside interference trying to change the paradigm while he was not there. Trying to damage his research through slowly changing the ratio of interest from history to those other disciplines which resulted in this new forum where history is becoming almost a secondary issue.


----------



## JimDuyer (Dec 23, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I know he's gone through personal things, that's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's difficult and possibly without merit to speculate - we'll just have to wait to see what he says.
Personally I feel that this stolenhistory is every bit as good if not better.


----------



## Gladius (Dec 24, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> What I see is a slow but constant change of 'points of reference', possibly due to the fact that there's no more a head, a boss, who dictated the line to follow, so to say. Most of KD's threads were purely about history. I would say 95% of them. What I'm now seeing is a more science/technology/philosophy/psychology/politics oriented forum, which has less and less in common with the original forum. At this point I'm not even sure if the name 'stolenhistory' fits with the themes presented by most users.
> Is this a spontaneous drift or are there forces who are trying to disrupt the original purpose of the forum opened by KD?



I agree with the observation but think it's caused from within, not by interference. This is my speculation..

1. No "head" as you said- a true cause, although the admins do have significant contributions.
2. Saturation of the theme: Perhaps many feel that the 'progress' in how the critical history research is moving has stalled a bit. We spend more time reflecting and rehashing the materials which came out in the recent years. Maybe it's a natural situation which will be overcome. It's not like there's nothing more to discover. Perhaps the growth of youtube traffic (of the theme) has an impact.

3. Although we all mainly came here to discuss history, we also came here for the type of people present, who have some rare commonalities in worldview.
I think people want to indulge in non-historical subjects that have relevancy to "truth seeking" in general, because this is the place where you'd find people who'd listen and give a relevant opinion. I mean, if I wanted to discuss the 'plandemic' subject, I'd rather do it here with people who understand concepts such as fake events and history, and not in some nutjob channel with people who woke up yesterday. (Which is too common already)

Why there's so much of those threads?
I guess the door was opened and people just follow through, because they see the threads exist, so it becomes exponential (?).

I also agree that as (i think) you said in another post that there's too many threads of *speculative nature*, without any data or material presented as a basis. Many of them truly have a fine subject or question, I wouldn't want them gone, it just pains that we mostly have those now, because it's a great deviation from the original approach of the forum, even post-KD.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 24, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> What I see is a slow but constant change of 'points of reference', possibly due to the fact that there's no more a head, a boss, who dictated the line to follow, so to say. Most of KD's threads were purely about history. I would say 95% of them.



You are correct in your analysis that SH.net is not a monarchy (nor is it a democracy - after all you didn't vote for us  ) under the reign of KD like the previous site.  The administrator and researcher known as KD is a singularly unique case, imo I don't know of any other researcher especially in the historical revision space with as much breadth, depth, and tenacity as the total body of work they produced.

Moreover - it is a _fact _that 90% of the other contributors besides KD no longer post regularly on this site.  But those that were there - we were also somewhat of an anomaly.  We were there in the early days, when none of this content had been meme-ified, dragged through and retarded by social media, rehashed in poorer and poorer interpretations like the worst game of telephone ever played.  It certainly begs the question if that was all by design to begin with.  I don't know the answer - all I can speak to is my experience with both sites which was that I was merely a contributor  who felt an urge with a few others who were in communication after SH.org was pulled that it shouldn't end there. 

I definitely would not argue with you that we share KD's borderline autistic focus on history - this site has expanded to have much more breadth of content and range of topics compared to KD's ideas.  Whether you prefer that or not, it is what it is.  However, with all due respect to the amount of work KD has contributed - not only has he completely disappeared off the face of the map, but if you want to even go hang out in the comment sections over there you're lucky to see something pop up once or twice a week.  If you want to communicate with a larger community of people who are into this it isn't going to be there. 



Silveryou said:


> What I'm now seeing is a more science/technology/philosophy/psychology/politics oriented forum, which has less and less in common with the original forum. At this point I'm not even sure if the name 'stolenhistory' fits with the themes presented by most users.
> Is this a spontaneous drift or are there forces who are trying to disrupt the original purpose of the forum opened by KD?



I will only speak for myself (I am sure there are many like me who feel similarly) when I say that when it comes to discussing other topics outside of history, there are few places on the internet I would go other than here.  I only surf reddit once every few months, mainly the alt history stuff, but I haven't replied to a single thread on reddit in 5-6 years. Reddit and the aforementioned social media platforms are almost entirely compromised, if not mostly manufactured.  YT comment sections are occasionally interesting, but mostly low effort garbage.  I don't use telegram much at all, I hear it can be useful - but like any online community it is only good as those who participate.  If I want to have an interesting discussion, or read well put together replies on topicss outside of history - where else would I even go? 

I think it is fair to say that most of the people arriving to this site feel a similar way - for better or worse you will find some refreshing perspectives here.  The double edged sword is of course that over time this migration from social media platforms to places like SH brings with it a lot of the trappings - low effort replies, provocateurs, many who make claims but rely on other people's work as their "proof" of a theory, we are getting all types. 

Furthermore - virtually 100% of the original content that made SH so good is still intact on this site, as well as the comments (though, sadly many dead links, removed videos, etc but that is the nature of today's internet).  Anyone who joins the site for the first time in 2022 could spend years just sifting through that material before they even approached the newer stuff.  For the rest of us where that material is in the rearview mirror - where does it go from here?



Gladius said:


> I also agree that as (i think) you said in another post that there's too many threads of *speculative nature*, without any data or material presented as a basis. Many of them truly have a fine subject or question, I wouldn't want them gone, it just pains that we mostly have those now, because it's a great deviation from the original approach of the forum, even post-KD.



I empathize with this perspective.  I wish we had more contributions that were more in-depth, specific, and thorough.  At the same time, from a moderation standpoint - if I were to not approve "speculative" threads, and only accept KD-level threads this place would be a lot less active.  It is a damned if you do, damned if you don't type of situation, from my perspective.  Does this type of content become inaccessible if only more "scholarly" contributions are allowed to exist?  Personally, I felt encouraged to make my contributions more in-depth as a result of the example led by others on the old site, especially knowing that there would be skeptics who could be ready to call out a poor argument.  It is, in my opinion, a much better dynamic for a site like this.  But it is a matter of fact that the more populated this site becomes, the more the noise increases.  If we decided to step in with moderation in order to shift the dynamic, it will be (and has been) met negatively by new users who take offense to intense scrutiny of their contributions. This is doubly true if they are met with harsh rebuke, whether objective or perceived it doesn't really matter if their response is to simply discontinue posting, or resort to personal attacks.



Silveryou said:


> edit: before anybody saying "no it was always about science/technology/philosophy/psychology/politics too" I invite you to go and see the titles of his threads: KD SH Blog



Definitely true when it comes to his own content - but don't forget that it was on the original site, approved by KD, that the COVID megathread started.  The original SH went from a niche smoky back room in the back of the conspiracy bar to an explosion of new users, daily activity, and discussions completely unrelated to history took off.  The C19 thread had 10x the views of almost anything else on the site, likely outshining even the original KD Tartaria thread.  It is also fair to say that the site existed before that thread for two years, and previous to that thread there wasn't that much discussion happening outside of history (except for a few california fire/DEW/chemtrails discussions I can recall).  It is distinctly possible that the original SH may have strayed similarly eventually as well, but that is purely speculation.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 24, 2022)

The only reason I joined as kd-755 was to continue researching from evidence as that was the nature of SH version one.
When that slowly but surely disappeared due in no small part to the pursuit of a YouTube audience and a shift into esoterics and ' big picture speculation I threw in the towel.

I have now resurrected jd755 for a short while simply to question assertions and claims posted without evidence or method but couched in factual terminology.

I have a few bits of evidence that for all korbens efforts he was off beam on certain things and will drop them in in threads on here. 

I was active on the shorg site but since korben left Seattle and moved to Florida time is no longer his own so I asked him to delete my account there.
Truthfully all he did with shorg version two was repost the thread op from shorg version one.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 26, 2022)

Gladius said:


> Why there's so much of those threads?
> I guess the door was opened and people just follow through, because they see the threads exist, so it becomes exponential (?).





trismegistus said:


> I empathize with this perspective. I wish we had more contributions that were more in-depth, specific, and thorough. At the same time, from a moderation standpoint - if I were to not approve "speculative" threads, and only accept KD-level threads this place would be a lot less active. It is a damned if you do, damned if you don't type of situation, from my perspective. Does this type of content become inaccessible if only more "scholarly" contributions are allowed to exist? Personally, I felt encouraged to make my contributions more in-depth as a result of the example led by others on the old site, especially knowing that there would be skeptics who could be ready to call out a poor argument. It is, in my opinion, a much better dynamic for a site like this. But it is a matter of fact that the more populated this site becomes, the more the noise increases. If we decided to step in with moderation in order to shift the dynamic, it will be (and has been) met negatively by new users who take offense to intense scrutiny of their contributions. This is doubly true if they are met with harsh rebuke, whether objective or perceived it doesn't really matter if their response is to simply discontinue posting, or resort to personal attacks.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCTHrBC2zSw

*...4292 threads



aaaand for the newcomers...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI64O2RYrLg
*_


----------



## Gladius (Dec 26, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCTHrBC2zSw
> 
> *...4292 threads*_



Good rules but he basically says to only read classics which stood the test of time. If everyone adhered to that rule then I don't think we would be reading Fomenko today


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 26, 2022)

Gladius said:


> Good rules but he basically says to only read classics which stood the test of time. If everyone adhered to that rule then I don't think we would be reading Fomenko today


Yes forget that part. But classics are good nonetheless!


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 26, 2022)

Gladius said:


> I think people want to indulge in non-historical subjects that have relevancy to "truth seeking" in general, because this is the place where you'd find people who'd listen and give a relevant opinion. I mean, if I wanted to discuss the 'plandemic' subject, I'd rather do it here with people who understand concepts such as fake events and history, and not in some nutjob channel with people who woke up yesterday. (Which is too common already)
> 
> Why there's so much of those threads?
> I guess the door was opened and people just follow through, because they see the threads exist, so it becomes exponential (?).
> ...





trismegistus said:


> I empathize with this perspective. I wish we had more contributions that were more in-depth, specific, and thorough. At the same time, from a moderation standpoint - if I were to not approve "speculative" threads, and only accept KD-level threads this place would be a lot less active. It is a damned if you do, damned if you don't type of situation, from my perspective. Does this type of content become inaccessible if only more "scholarly" contributions are allowed to exist? Personally, I felt encouraged to make my contributions more in-depth as a result of the example led by others on the old site, especially knowing that there would be skeptics who could be ready to call out a poor argument. It is, in my opinion, a much better dynamic for a site like this. But it is a matter of fact that the more populated this site becomes, the more the noise increases. If we decided to step in with moderation in order to shift the dynamic, it will be (and has been) met negatively by new users who take offense to intense scrutiny of their contributions. This is doubly true if they are met with harsh rebuke, whether objective or perceived it doesn't really matter if their response is to simply discontinue posting, or resort to personal attacks.


I would like to quote from a magnificent thread by KeeperOfTheKnowledge which has predicted in my opinion what is going on here on this forum: COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum

The missing part in that thread is that establishing WHAT is stolenhistory. I would never have signed up to this forum if it was not permeated by recentist debate, which was 95% of the threads by KD.
It is embarassing that almost nobody was interested in his most important thread, by his own admission, and it was in fact that thread which brought to the disappearing of the former .org version: SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?

So my personal question and doubt is if in the light of the treatment reserved to KD, this new .net forum was created as a result of the succesful parasitic attack on KD' person, ideas and forum.
And as a consequence I would like to know WHAT is this stolenhistory.net, WHAT is its manifesto, so to say, other than being the continuation of that possible cointelpro attack to the previous .org version.

I will repeat it once again. KD was mainly interested in recentism and in his most important thread he was blamed of various things which resulted in this new forum which is more and more distant from recentism, at the point that asking for proof of supposed 'theories' is seen as deplorable, while it was the norm back then.
Is it fair to assume that threads like the one about Fomenko being a freemason and the proliferation of 'science/psycjology/philosophy...' threads is part of an attempt to dilute and nullify the recentist cornerstone on which stolenhistory was founded?


*edit:* I would also like to quote the incipit of the already mentioned thread about cointelpro by KeeperOfTheKnowledge.

_*I am posting this as I see evidence of this young forum already under attack using various techniques listed below and wish this site to survive any hostilities that may inhibit the unique and quality research that is rarely found anywhere else. -KoTK*_

It is only fair to assume that his thread, dating Oct 3, 2020, was in some way a reply to this very thread attacking the author KD and his very legacy. This thread was in fact started on Sep 25, 2020, on the premise that KD was an undercover agent working for some not very well specified objective.

Some days before the end of the first forum, an article was published, probably on reddit, with a slander of the author KD. It was notorious Miles Mathis who did it, on July 23, 2020. stolenhistory.org ended on August 20, 2020 (http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf). This should immediately raise a couple questions on this character and his numerous fans.
It seems that after KeeperOfTheKnowledge warnongs, this forum has gone even more down the drain and a nest for disinformation based on themes alien to the previous forum and introduced there during KD'S absence for personal reasons.


----------



## dreamtime (Dec 30, 2022)

@Silveryou

It’s exciting to look for patterns, but sometimes things are more complex. When we did the SH video series, some people on youtube noted the quality of the videos and instantly accused us of being a psy-op to feed people with lies.

There's no way to prove them wrong, just like there's no way to prove stolenhistory.net is not part of your assumed conspiracy.

Anyway, I welcome any change in this forum that brings back more focused research. A forum without a central authority giving structure and direction will naturally develop it's own dynamics, part of which is probably controlled by those who are interested in destroying it, as we don't control the direction of the discussion. The nature of how this forum came about as a community project by people who never had planned to do it already makes it vulnerable to manipulation by outside forces.

Assuming a conspiracy and psy-op behind every small project is a recent development, and is probably a pretty bad sign but lies in the nature of the internet compared to local, small communities, where trust can develop naturally. One can probably say now that mistrust is everywhere, those who create real psy-ops have won the war over propaganda. No one trusts anyone else anymore, even small irrelevant youtube channels get accused pretty often in youtube comments. It seems the internet itself is part of the problem of how humans have lost the way in recent decades, and a meaningful future can only happen outside the internet.

Speculating - If stolenhistory.net continued to get attacked by those forces that presumably had already attacked the old forum, how do you think we can prevent this from now on?

I don't see any solution - people join here under the common idea of mainstream history being wrong, inspired by „Tartaria“-like themes. There's not much structure and coherence in such an idea. On Youtube, many follow their "youtube heroes" and get attached to them, like many got attached to KD's research. The structure you want is connected to a person who provides their own coherent framework providing meaning and guidance, and then people join that framework. This is not the case here.


----------



## mifletzet (Jan 1, 2023)

What is the current thinking as to what possessed KD to take down 3 years ago his site?

All the substantial intellectual effort, novellae and research of others could have gone _poof_ forever….!

Fortunately it seems most of it was recovered for use on this site. What % was lost?

Did KD subsequently assist this site at all in its recovery?


----------



## feralimal (Jan 1, 2023)

mifletzet said:


> What is the current thinking as to what possessed KD to take down 3 years ago his site?
> 
> All the substantial intellectual effort, novellae and research of others could have gone _poof_ forever….!
> 
> ...


Yes, it was amazing work to recover as much as was recovered.   

Later (as can be read in this very thread, it's a long one though) I understand that KD gave a copy to the admins, to recover whatever was outstanding.  

A quick search, indicates that the person we think is KD commented twice on this site and thread here:
Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
And here:
Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.

One thing I think is incorrect in comparison with the original, is that the original date and time are not shown correctly - we see the recovered not the posted date.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 2, 2023)

dreamtime said:


> Speculating - If stolenhistory.net continued to get attacked by those forces that presumably had already attacked the old forum, how do you think we can prevent this from now on?


Having a 'manifesto' rather than be a free for all forum where everybody comes in to share their midnight thoughts.

And possibly even imposing that every 'contributor' has to post a ratio of, let's say 4 out of 5 threads related to history, rather than the current situation where it's 4 out of 5 related to science/psychology/midnight-dreams...

edit: in any case it's important to remind that KD considered this thread (SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?) as his most important and obviously related to chronology. I entered in the discord stolenhistory account when a link was given a couple of days after the original stolenhistory went down. There I asked (account name Silveryou) a question: "Will there be a CHRONOLOGY SECTION in the new forum?" The answer was "NO".
The chronology section was opened at the end of 2021, almost a year and a half after the inauguration of the new forum. So I guess that if a psy-op was at work, it was operating right there on that discord account after the good job on the the old forum.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 2, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> And possibly even imposing that every 'contributor' has to post a ratio of, let's say 4 out of 5 threads related to history



What do you mean by history?  The focus on lineages of Kings, battles and dates as it is currently taught in schools?

What about the history of ideas? The history of Technology? The history of Science?

Have you read Bertrand Russell's History of Western Philosophy?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 2, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> What do you mean by history?  The focus on lineages of Kings, battles and dates as it is currently taught in schools?
> 
> What about the history of ideas? The history of Technology? The history of Science?


I mean an approach to history like the one proposed by KD on the original forum since this new one is already becoming an ordinary forum about history by the day, where history is a satellite of Technology, Science, Philosophy etc... with a ratio of 4 tech-sci-phi against 1 history, more or less.



Quiahuitl said:


> Have you read Bertrand Russell's History of Western Philosophy?


Have you read Fomenko, Heinsohn, Velikovsky...?

Some websites for you @Quiahuitl:
NEW CHRONOLOGY. A.Fomenko, G.Nosovsky
Creation of the First Millennium
chronology
varchive.org
New Chronology


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> And possibly even imposing that every 'contributor' has to post a ratio of, let's say 4 out of 5 threads related to history, rather than the current situation where it's 4 out of 5 related to science/psychology/midnight-dreams...


Is moaning about the lack of history as you understand it, in other people's threads, all over the site, ad nauseum, ok?  Shouldn't you be contributing a bit more of the historical research you value?

The thing is we don't know what the history we are presented with, even is.  Most people think what they were taught (or have seen in film) is literally true.  They are a million miles away from reality.  Then others have put a few things together, and then there are those who have developed their own ideas.

I have a position on history - that in engineering a false history, you have a most valuable tool for manipulating people in the present - ie it is a means of control and steering of the collective.  It has only a passing relation to the truth that might have occurred.  I try to show examples of this possible re-engineering of the past and how it could be of benefit to someone in the present.  I think this is valid research, and does address history.  I don't think you like this sort of research though.  But that's fine - there's room for everything, imo.

When it comes to 'proper historical research', I have some ideas/criteria of what 'good history' would be.  I have the most amount of time for people who are carefully attempting to verify their ideas via the terrain.  Good research should acknowledge that the past is not something that can be known with confidence as we weren't there.  We should also be aware people lie or frame things from their biases - we shouldn't assume all or most information to be trustworthy.  Stories of the past are easiest to fabricate, imo - whereas geography and architecture are far harder - this transient nature of the evidence should have an appropriate weighting in the theory.

You definitely won't like what I say next, but in talking about history, I think on this site we are also labouring to understand ourselves, and to uncover the deeply bedded assumptions that we have carried (and may still carry).  In a way, considering history reflects oneself; you cannot take yourself out of the equation when attempting to find meaning.  History is a collection of stories we hold to explain our present situation.  In a way, anything we experience can be interpreted with a historical filter - in fact this how we contextualise our lives.  Finding out that the filter we were provided with was false, is a shock and can lead to existential questioning.  I think we look at history to try to find ourselves - and as all find is uncertainty, we then widen the net in a search for meaning.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> Is moaning about the lack of history as you understand it, in other people's threads, all over the site, ad nauseum, ok? Shouldn't you be contributing a bit more of the historical research you value?


It seems I hit some nerves. How many of your threads are about history? It seems this thread about KD as an agent in disguise like Miles Mathis suggested was opened by.... YOU!

What a coincidence that you now say that I'm nauseating. Shall I mention you were also the one proposing Fomenko being a Freemason, therefore implying all recentist related stuff at the core of KD's forum is garbage?



feralimal said:


> The thing is we don't know what the history we are presented with, even is. Most people think what they were taught (or have seen in film) is literally true. They are a million miles away from reality. Then others have put a few things together, and then there are those who have developed their own ideas.


Whay does it even mean? I'm nauseatingly talking about a METHOD used by KD in his forum and at the core of the re-evaluation of history. You should probably re-read what I wrote possibly before eating time in order not to puke too much.



feralimal said:


> I have a position on history - that in engineering a false history, you have a most valuable tool for manipulating people in the present - ie it is a means of control and steering of the collective. It has only a passing relation to the truth that might have occurred. I try to show examples of this possible re-engineering of the past and how it could be of benefit to someone in the present. I think this is valid research, and does address history. I don't think you like this sort of research though. But that's fine - there's room for everything, imo.


This philosophical point of view which produces 1 out of 5 history related threads was introduced in KD's forum and is probably at the core of the cancel-history attitude becoming more and more prevalent on the forum. You are lucky that no one is calling you a shill like you and many others did towards the guy who started the forum and couldn't reply to the infamy.
In any case, long story short, I stick to the original content and METHOD of the forum, which I guess you didn't like despite being there on the old forum probably holding your nose at the recentist stink proposed by the author. I wonder why you were there in the first place!
But yes, now there's space for everything. Today is cancel history and philo-psycho-science, tomorrow something even more different.



feralimal said:


> When it comes to 'proper historical research', I have some ideas/criteria of what 'good history' would be. I have the most amount of time for people who are carefully attempting to verify their ideas via the terrain. Good research should acknowledge that the past is not something that can be known with confidence as we weren't there. We should also be aware people lie or frame things from their biases - we shouldn't assume all or most information to be trustworthy. Stories of the past are easiest to fabricate, imo - whereas geography and architecture are far harder - this transient nature of the evidence should have an appropriate weighting in the theory.


All good and fair but does your 'method' takes into account basic history with its sources? Because I always get the impression that all is good unless is unrelated to history.
Once again, I stick to the original purpose of founding a more truthful history without erasing everything due to some philosophical principle.



feralimal said:


> You definitely won't like what I say next, but in talking about history, I think on this site we are also labouring to understand ourselves, and to uncover the deeply bedded assumptions that we have carried (and may still carry). In a way, considering history reflects oneself; you cannot take yourself out of the equation when attempting to find meaning. History is a collection of stories we hold to explain our present situation. In a way, anything we experience can be interpreted with a historical filter - in fact this how we contextualise our lives. Finding out that the filter we were provided with was false, is a shock and can lead to existential questioning. I think we look at history to try to find ourselves - and as all find is uncertainty, we then widen the net in a search for meaning.


To be fair this is the best part of your entire discourse, even if a bit nauseating.
You are talking about philosophy and psychology. Probably even something else. All fair and good but what has to do with history? And what has it to do with the peculiar HISTORICAL method used by KD when applied to history? Do you want to use your subjectivity to evaluate history? What kind of method is that?
Methods applied to history serve the purpose to find facts, not emotions nor collective traumas. The starting point in every revisionist enterprise is that facts DO EXIST, otherwise we fall back into our minds looking at the wall. So yes what you say is all very interesting in terms of existentialism, but it's not related to history!
That said I'm not totally against the idea per se. The covid trauma has created a non-existent history out of lies. In the year 3000 they will look back and discover it was all lies BY LOOKING AT FUCKING SOURCES!!!!
There will for sure be someone in their team talking about philosophy and psychology though, entertaining the possibility that everything is false therefore the years 2020-2023 never existed... or something like that, you know it better than me.

Hope I have nauseated you a little bit more @feralimal, LOL.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

There is a thread or single post on posting advice in the archive put there in the original forum by korben to keep standards up and the focus on the content not the human behind the avatar.
I cannot find it as I am not a patron so cannot browse the archive perhaps a patron could do the decent thing and post a link.

I fell foul on more than one occasion that's how I know it exists.
If that were the basis used here in this incarnation an awful lot of "I believe" but have no evidence type posts wouldn't get written.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> It seems I hit some nerves. How many of your threads are about history? It seems this thread about KD as an agent in disguise like Miles Mathis suggested was opened by.... YOU!


Right..  this isn't a secret, you know.  KD went missing for a bit, came back and was weird and subdued, and then started banning people on the old site, for no good reason.  That's what I objected to on the old site and said so openly.  Then he pulled the site completely - leaving us all hanging, with no access to a forum we felt a part of.  This was a major downer for me, so I looked into who KD was a bit, and bumped into all sorts of information - which I openly shared.  I don't know what KD is/was - he doesn't seem to be prolific now.



Silveryou said:


> What a coincidence that you now say that I'm nauseating. Shall I mention you were also the one proposing Fomenko being a Freemason, therefore implying all recentist related stuff at the core of KD's forum is garbage?


You are referring to my posting of a video and comment which observes that Formenko's wiki page it says he has relations to a freemason - this was then turned into a thread (not by me).  The upshot is that I am able to entertain the idea that Formenko may have freemasonic connections, whereas you are not.  For those who want to see the previous exchange you and I had on this, it is here:
Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?

And I said 'ad nauseum' which is an expression that describes a certain level of boring repetition, not that what you say is nauseating.



Silveryou said:


> Once again, I stick to the original purpose of founding a more truthful history without erasing everything due to some philosophical principle.


I think this is great and you do your work as you see fit.  I don't object, in fact I will read it with interest.



Silveryou said:


> The starting point in every revisionist enterprise is that facts DO EXIST, otherwise we fall back into our minds looking at the wall. So yes what you say is all very interesting in terms of existentialism, but it's not related to history!


It does relate to history.  How do we know what is faked or not?  What should we base our facts on?  Is it possible to you that viruses do not even exist?  For most people that is a fact.  If that one can slip past our filters, what else has?  Nuclear weapons?  In fact, how do we know what facts are real ones?  Perhaps all of history is a stage, with pre-determined exits.  Perhaps, once we move out of personal experience and personal verification, there is very little that we can say is a fact, even if we were under the illusion once that those facts were solid.



Silveryou said:


> That said I'm not totally against the idea per se. The covid trauma has created a non-existent history out of lies. In the year 3000 they will look back and discover it was all lies BY LOOKING AT FUCKING SOURCES!!!!


Do you think?  Its hard to tell.  I would suspect that they would find a way to destroy or bury sites such as these.  As I suspect that previous facts have also disappeared from our view now.  If this is possible - and I think it is - where are your facts then?  What is the basis for your reality?  Are any facts ok, and how can one discern the good from the bad?  Is it possible that the whole stage is rigged?

Honestly, this is not a comfortable line of thinking to be forced to accept.  But there it is.  I fought against the loss of the apparent solidity of the stories we are told, but ultimately I have to let reason guide me.  If you ask me now, what happened is that we were provided a poisoned worldview (supported with poison facts), one that encourages servility in those that believe it.  And, the control methodology means that the worldview can be adjusted as we proceed.  So, licensed historians are busy writing new history for subaltern voices.  Alternative historians are doing the same.  But what is the basis for these stories?  Is it anything to do with objective reality?  Can we have the references they use so we can judge for ourselves?

PS From where I sit, I would argue a good example of good historical practise is the work @usselo has done, in:
Evidence humans were created and traded as slaves, food, entertainment and material resources (IHASFEMR)

and on his personal site, here:
IHASFEMR |

I like his work as it seems to me that he does not accept the provided narratives, his speculations then account for the misinformation in those narratives, he does 'boots on the ground' research focussing on an area he knows and has access to, and he strikes the right balance of speculation and conjecture based on the evidence - I think I follow most of his reasoning.


----------



## Gladius (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> The upshot is that I am able to *entertain* the idea that Formenko may have freemasonic connections, whereas you are not.



That's the thing, @feralimal , there's way too much entertaining of ideas without presenting much to support them.
You want to question Fomenko's credibility? Ok, delve into it and present facts other than him being influenced by Morozov. That whole discussion could've been spared if it was done from the start.
You believe Ukraine war isn't real?
Ok, present your findings that point to it.(to which I'd gladly reply with gore images of decapitated soldiers and massive death which you're probably avoiding, since it's easier to read filtered BBC, but that's not allowed I guess)
You believe Twin Towers were props? I'm sure we can find genuine articles from pre-2001 about the ongoings inside of them, but you probably didn't look for it.

It's fine to speculate, but you barely do anything to continue your line of thought into practice. And while your ideas aren't wrong, it is very exhausting for some readers to follow without anything concrete to look at. Note that you're one of the members with the most messages in here, therefore your content has weight, also due to the other members who reply your posts or open threads in the same spirit.

While I'm in favor of historical subjects more than others, I don't mind them, as long as there is any referencing and examination of material involved.
It is the only way for us to go forward instead of daydreaming ideas.
Evidently, you can sometime see new members speculate about something, and then an older member refers them to a previous thread where their speculation was already deemed irrelevant, or based on a forgery.

Where do the philosophical threads lead to? How can someone use them to conduct research or to establish a theory of anything?
It feels like an *exhausting non-action kind of dynamic *that doesn't inspire anyone to even google anything or look for evidence of something. You're in some paradigm of "everything is a lie and everyone's out to kill me" that supposedly prevents you from discussing materials and sources, but perhaps you just don't want to because it's easier to speculate and jump from subject to subject.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Gladius said:


> You believe Ukraine war isn't real?
> Ok, present your findings that point to it.(to which I'd gladly reply with gore images of decapitated soldiers and massive death which you're probably avoiding, since it's easier to read filtered BBC, but that's not allowed I guess)


If you dig into the Ukraine thread, you will see I do think it is fake.  Here is a post I put together:
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/r...ides-of-the-ukraine-conflict.5912/post-110513
where I talk about the offshore holdings for Zelensky, using the data we are provided online.



Gladius said:


> You believe Twin Towers were props? I'm sure we can find genuine articles from pre-2001 about the ongoings inside of them, but you probably didn't look for it.


You can find extensive info on this here: Cluesforum—Exposing Mass Deception - Index page



Gladius said:


> Where do the philosophical threads lead to? How can someone use them to conduct research or to establish a theory of anything?
> It feels like *exhausting non-action kind of dynamic *that doesn't inspire anyone to even google anything or look for evidence of something.


That's a good question - I don't know.  Its the work of a lifetime.  However, where do beliefs in illusions get you?  Perhaps this can be answered.  Could chasing phantoms be an exhausting yet active dynamic, one that is not for your benefit?  Is it worth considering what reality would be like, where we are not dancing about like puppets on someone else's stage?



Gladius said:


> You're in some paradigm of "everything is a lie and everyone's out to kill me" that supposedly prevents you from discussing materials and sources, but perhaps you just don't want to because it's easier to speculate and jump from subject to subject.


I don't think that.  I don't think wars are as portrayed, I don't think nuclear weapons are real.  This is good news.  I don't even think shills are are what we think.  What I do think is that these are formative (but false or unlikely) ideas in our culture.  I see it all as stagecraft.  Real architecture but an old stage?

I would be highly interested to know what happens if - as a species - we were able to leave the stories behind and act upon the reality we actually experience.  For me, the prison is the contrived framework that we have in our heads - what happens if we only accept things we know and have verified as foundational truths, rather than being a sponge to whatever education, culture, screens etc spoonfeed us?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 3, 2023)

Jd755 said:


> I cannot find it as I am not a patron so cannot browse the archive perhaps a patron could do the decent thing and post a link.


All content is available to all registered members. That notice likely didn’t get copied, because if I remember correctly, it was not a thread but an article page and we didn’t copy those. We only copied threads and posts.

The archive is just a convenient way to download what is available for free to everyone, it does not contain „bonus content“ or something, as that would go against the spirit of the forum.

If it’s a thread, it can be found via search.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

The problem as I see it is there is no verifiable methodology or process that has been developed o establish veracity beyond doubt that historical claims made are accurate.

This is the chasm where academia and deliberate obfuscation roam and where the I believe posts proliferate. The best way I have found and it is a way, certainly not a method, is to examine the claim from the point of logistics.
I did this on various claims in here, John Dee being one that springs to mind and Napoleonic oddities being another.

Dr. John Dee, Hellfire, Antiquitech, Great Fires and Floods.

SH Archive - Napoleonic Oddities


dreamtime said:


> All content is available to all registered members. That notice likely didn’t get copied, because if I remember correctly, it was not a thread but an article page and we didn’t copy those. We only copied threads and posts.
> 
> The archive is just a convenient way to download what is available for free to everyone, it does not contain „bonus content“ or something, as that would go against the spirit of the forum.
> 
> If it’s a thread, it can be found via search.


I know that and who mentioned " bonus content"?
Just how does one browse the archive from first post?
I cannot figure out how to do it.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 3, 2023)

Jd755 said:


> I know that and who mentioned " bonus content"?
> Just how does one browse the archive from first post?
> I cannot figure out how to do it


Ah sorry, misunderstood you.

So you think it's in the forum somewhere, but you can't find it? I don't think we have it.

Go to Search and use those options, that's all we have for searching.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Jd755 said:


> The problem as I see it is there is no verifiable methodology or process that has been developed o establish veracity beyond doubt that historical claims made are accurate.
> 
> This is the chasm where academia and deliberate obfuscation roam and where the I believe posts proliferate. The best way I have found and it is a way, certainly not a method, is to examine the claim from the point of logistics.
> I did this on various claims in here, John Dee being one that springs to mind and Napoleonic oddities being another.
> ...


Yep - this is a good one too:

John Wilkes Booth - Wikipedia
"John Wilkes Booth (May 10, 1838 – April 26, 1865) was an American stage actor who assassinated United States President Abraham Lincoln"

Edwin Booth - Wikipedia
"Edwin Booth saved Abraham Lincoln's son,[15] Robert, from serious injury or even death."

One member of the acting clan kills Lincoln, another saves Lincoln's son, and yet another (Cherie) is married to the British PM!  (h/t smj)


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

dreamtime said:


> Go to Search and use those options, that's all we have for searching.


Thanks. That I had managed to work out. If I could recall some wording I'd let Google search within.


feralimal said:


> Yep - this is a good one too:
> 
> John Wilkes Booth - Wikipedia
> "John Wilkes Booth (May 10, 1838 – April 26, 1865) was an American stage actor who assassinated United States President Abraham Lincoln"
> ...


They are legion.
My point is simple examining a claim from a logistical standpoint is as good as it currently gets for establishing veracity. If nothing else one is forced to consider in the round not get shackled to ones beliefs to the exclusion of common sense.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 3, 2023)

@Jd755 Do you mean the thread "KD Statement"?

It was linked here: https://stolenhistory.net/threads/1...not-discovered-in-1492.5065/page-4#post-44881

If you can't find it - if memory serves me right, I chose to not keep most threads in the subforum "forum management", as they were unrelated to our new forum and just for organizing things in the old sh.org forum. Things like "SH twitter account" etc.


----------



## Gladius (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> If you dig into the Ukraine thread, you will see I do think it is fake.  Here is a post I put together:
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/r...ides-of-the-ukraine-conflict.5912/post-110513
> where I talk about the offshore holdings for Zelensky, using the data we are provided online.



Every president in the present and the past has offshore accounts, whether they're revealed or not. Completely irrelevant to the claim of the war not being real.
The causes, the incentives for the war are definitely not exactly as told by the politicians and the media, as in every conflict. So what is not real? The war itself? All the Ukrainians must be idiot savages who can't speak English or get internet connection, and testify that there is no war in their country of 45 million people with a current frontline of 1,500km of inhabited territoty. No, they're so stupid, that they all believe that there is a war and nobody goes to see for himself. They need you, o' wise skeptic, to enlighten them.

 Here are just 4 Telegram channels with tons of war footage, both from drones and ground cam. Corpses, wounded, destruction, in both the frontline and the rear. You can go straight to media and scroll. Look especially prior to winter.
I'd upload videos myself but the content is not eligible for this site.

МАДЯР
ДвіЩ
✙YIGAL LEVIN✙
Украина Сейчас: новости, война, Россия

If after this you'll tell me there's no war in Ukraine, I'll know for sure that you didn't look, or scrolled 2-3 images and closed it, or that you're simply in denial and you WANT it not to be real. Same for all the geniuses on this forum who conduct "Ukraine war research" with images from CNN. Pathetic.

And for the bootlickers who already realized Trump's white hats aren't coming to save them, and now think Putin is fighting the NWO, have some taste of translated material from Russian mainstream media so you can see what they really think of you over there.

Russian Media Monitor




feralimal said:


> You can find extensive info on this here: Cluesforum—Exposing Mass Deception - Index page


Why must I go elsewhere? You made a claim on SH, so put the info on SH.
Do people on Cluesforum also link to SH to back their ideas?


feralimal said:


> That's a good question - I don't know.  Its the work of a lifetime.  However, where do beliefs in illusions get you?  Perhaps this can be answered.  Could chasing phantoms be an exhausting yet active dynamic, one that is not for your benefit?  Is it worth considering what reality would be like, where we are not dancing about like puppets on someone else's stage?



And I suppose you know which is illusion and which is not?
I understand your words, but I don't understand what you want to achieve with them. Do you want us to prove the whole world is fake by looking inside and affirming each other's insights?
Maybe others can confirm the war is fake because they meditated over it and got the answer?


feralimal said:


> I don't think that.  I don't think wars are as portrayed, I don't think nuclear weapons are real.  This is good news.  I don't even think shills are are what we think.  What I do think is that these are formative (but false or unlikely) ideas in our culture.  I see it all as stagecraft.  Real architecture but an old stage?



Nukes are generally agreed to be fake because some people invested hours of research in analyzing footage and making videos to present these ideas and validate them,Not because people philosophized over it, and I'm sure you didn't just woke up one day with that idea in mind.


feralimal said:


> I would be highly interested to know what happens if - as a species - we were able to leave the stories behind and act upon the reality we actually experience.  For me, the prison is the contrived framework that we have in our heads - what happens if we only accept things we know and have verified as foundational truths, rather than being a sponge to whatever education, culture, screens etc spoonfeed us?



It is safe to assume that this is what everybody here wants, just like you, only we disagree on the method. People invest their efforts in breaking down theories, events, history, literature, one by one, to recognize patterns and truths. The road to get what you want is not only psychological but practical as well, and some here feel that you're not being practical.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> You are referring to my posting of a video and comment which observes that Formenko's wiki page it says he has relations to a freemason - this was then turned into a thread (not by me). The upshot is that I am able to entertain the idea that Formenko may have freemasonic connections, whereas you are not. For those who want to see the previous exchange you and I had on this, it is here:
> Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?
> 
> And I said 'ad nauseum' which is an expression that describes a certain level of boring repetition, not that what you say is nauseating.


No no no. Let's be clear. It's you that is entertaining the idea and also you who has probably never read a single bit of his works and are in fact doing everything to oppose the very idea of recentism with your 'nothing existed aside me' philosophy.

And by the way 'ad nauseUm' may possibly mean what you say but 'ad nauseAm' means nauseating, what you and your fellas are achieving with success after more than two years of your psycho-philo-science.



feralimal said:


> It does relate to history. How do we know what is faked or not? What should we base our facts on? Is it possible to you that viruses do not even exist? For most people that is a fact. If that one can slip past our filters, what else has? Nuclear weapons? In fact, how do we know what facts are real ones? Perhaps all of history is a stage, with pre-determined exits. Perhaps, once we move out of personal experience and personal verification, there is very little that we can say is a fact, even if we were under the illusion once that those facts were solid.


The problem is that you make it seem like this is something new and that nobody does it outside of you and your fellas. The problem with your delusion is that you are taking a tool to inspect history and elevating it to psycho-philosophical principle. And as an obvious result of this dubious method neither you or those with your same 'principles' are posting sources. Who needs sources when every source is false beforhand? I doubt you guys even ever read some of those sources. Never seen even one single review from any of you.



feralimal said:


> Do you think? Its hard to tell. I would suspect that they would find a way to destroy or bury sites such as these. As I suspect that previous facts have also disappeared from our view now. If this is possible - and I think it is - where are your facts then? What is the basis for your reality? Are any facts ok, and how can one discern the good from the bad? Is it possible that the whole stage is rigged?


As a confirmation of what I said here we are. A bunch of psycho-philosophy with the clear intent of cancelling history. Who needs sources when every source is false beforhand? This is putting the cart before the horses and the factual result of what you say is an entire forum talking of castles in the air instead of examination. This is proved by your own threads containing not a single bit of sources but always about diffidence justified by your philosophical 'principles'.

And by the way, all of this based on the work done by others. In particular KD (the secret agent according to you) and Fomenko (the Freemason according to you). So KD and Fomenko serve as the hook and justification of your opinions based in most cases on absolutely nothing concrete aside your philosophy.



feralimal said:


> Honestly, this is not a comfortable line of thinking to be forced to accept. But there it is. I fought against the loss of the apparent solidity of the stories we are told, but ultimately I have to let reason guide me. If you ask me now, what happened is that we were provided a poisoned worldview (supported with poison facts), one that encourages servility in those that believe it. And, the control methodology means that the worldview can be adjusted as we proceed. So, licensed historians are busy writing new history for subaltern voices. Alternative historians are doing the same. But what is the basis for these stories? Is it anything to do with objective reality? Can we have the references they use so we can judge for ourselves?


And in the process you are creating your own castles in the air based on absolutely nothing concrete because all sources are unreliable according to you, but at the same time profiting of the space created by those same alt-historians you criticize so much. Well done.



feralimal said:


> PS From where I sit, I would argue a good example of good historical practise is the work @usselo has done, in:
> Evidence humans were created and traded as slaves, food, entertainment and material resources (IHASFEMR)
> 
> and on his personal site, here:
> ...


Please refrain of shielding yourself behind someone else's work. You are talking of a singular unique thread which is interesting beside its historical validity. It doesn't seem to me your philosophy has produced much of the same. The only thing is producing is a mountain of opinions based on absolutely nothing and without the need to back them with something concrete.



Jd755 said:


> The problem as I see it is there is no verifiable methodology or process that has been developed o establish veracity beyond doubt that historical claims made are accurate.


You are perfectly right. There's no perfect methodology and I'm surely not a Fomenko fanboy as someone tries to depict me/us. But the opposite is equally untrue and absurd. If sources do exist is akward to think they are useless because everything is fake. It seems a good excuse to never open a book!



Gladius said:


> So what is not real? The war itself?


Exactly that. Bravò.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 3, 2023)

What is 'Recentism?'


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> What is 'Recentism?'


Very good question. It is a 'movement' of historical critque based on the works of Anatholy Fomenko and Immanuel Velikovsky. The first one is still alive and active in Russia, while the second died many years ago but there's now his 'successors' who are bringing forward his first intuitions.

Here some websites for you:
NEW CHRONOLOGY. A.Fomenko, G.Nosovsky
Creation of the First Millennium
chronology
varchive.org
New Chronology

edit: the first incarnation of this website was strongly influenced by this current of thought and the methodology applied was the same (with some personal take mostly based upon the most famous youtubers talking about the same issues).
The main issue taken from Fomenko and altered/manipulated beyond recognition was Tartaria. I'm sure you already heard of this term.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> If sources do exist is akward to think they are useless because everything is fake.


The issue is plain. Without methodology everything is suspect.
The way one goes about establishing veracity for ooneself is going to be the basis of any methodology that is invented.
For myself I have never found an academic document that reveals a base source. They are all opinion and speculation on other academics speculation or opinion.

That is why I have gone over to examining the claim from the logistic standpoint as I see the logistics of humans, animals and machines invented by humans are known beyond reasonable doubt and are as good a measure as any.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 3, 2023)

Would it be fair to say Fomenko's main contribution was to identify that a thousand years that never happened has been added into our accepted historical timeline?

I already worked out for myself 40 years ago that there was a thousand years missing from UK history between when the Romans pulled out around 400AD and the start of the Renaissance around 1500AD.  So reading these kind of ideas resonates strongly with me.  Most of what I know about UK history makes sense to me if I remove those bogus 1000 years.  Like Henry VIII seizing the lands of the Catholic church in c. 1490 just a generation or so after the Romans pulled out in c. 410.  And the other day I read an article somewhere about the Normans which explained they controlled Byzantium at the same time they were invading England. I could go on...

One question I have is whether the timelines of e.g. the Arab world with the history of Islam, the Indian Vedas, the Chinese history etc can be made to work with this timeline. Or indeed with the conventional narrative.

My understanding is that the Indian and Chinese cultures have a lot of written records going back two thousand years, much more than what we have in Europe, so someone who knew a lot about those subjects could make an opinion about whether they supported or refuted the thousand year alteration. Or possibly Europe was a primitive backwater and the Indians and Chinese never thought about them at all.

Likewise the conventional narrative states that the rebirth of learning in Europe came about because of access to knowledge preserved by the Arabs but lost to the Europeans i.e. Plato, Pythagoras etc.  However that knowledge could have been lost for a thousand years or a hundred. And it's weird that the Arabs controlled most of Southern Europe up until 1492 but we apparently didn't get access to their knowledge until after they had been driven out.  (Aside - Columbus didn't discover America in 1492 because he never existed - but 1492 is coincidentally the date the last Moor was driven out of Spain and the date of the beginning of the Spanish Inquisition.)

I know that a Jesus figure was supposed to have come to America around a thousand years ago, I've heard that story many times so that fits in with the modified timeline.  One of the disciples of Jesus was supposed to have gone to India so someone must have an idea whether that was a thousand years ago or two thousand.


----------



## Gladius (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> Exactly that. Bravò.


As in what? No combat and destruction? Or the idea of the event itself is not two countries being at conflict but something else?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> Would it be fair to say Fomenko's main contribution was to identify that a thousand years that never happened has been added into our accepted historical timeline?
> 
> I already worked out for myself 40 years ago that there was a thousand years missing from UK history between when the Romans pulled out around 400AD and the start of the Renaissance around 1500AD.  So reading these kind of ideas resonates strongly with me.  Most of what I know about UK history makes sense to me if I remove those bogus 1000 years.  Like Henry VIII seizing the lands of the Catholic church in c. 1490 just a generation or so after the Romans pulled out in c. 410.  And the other day I read an article somewhere about the Normans which explained they controlled Byzantium at the same time they were invading England. I could go on...
> 
> ...


Glad you are interested in the idea. It's hard to explain Fomenko in few words. I would not say he proposes the non-existence of those 1000 years. What he says is much more in the line of having all of human recorded history happening in the last 1000 years more or less. He claims the same events were duplicated due to different reports of those events given by different peoples in different countries and then spammed on the timeline around the year 1600 in order to create a new fictitious history for western Europe. I find it hard to believe everyhting he says but it's nonetheless interesting both for the method he uses and the enormous amount of data and research behind it.

It would be in any case useful to mention that the 'German school' descended from Velikovsky is equally interesting even though much more cautious and attentive to academia and sources in general. Fomenko basically applies statistics to history, while the Germans proceed in a more 'classic' way.



Jd755 said:


> The issue is plain. Without methodology everything is suspect.
> The way one goes about establishing veracity for ooneself is going to be the basis of any methodology that is invented.
> For myself I have never found an academic document that reveals a base source. They are all opinion and speculation on other academics speculation or opinion.
> 
> That is why I have gone over to examining the claim from the logistic standpoint as I see the logistics of humans, animals and machines invented by humans are known beyond reasonable doubt and are as good a measure as any.


I basically feel the same when talking about the 'official' modern academia. It's the same in every field, where new students trained for years at repeating the lesson by memory end up brainwashed into believing nothing else is possible.
There' a huge jump nonetheless in saying that the sources are always not to be trusted only because the academia is deviated. Sources may be corrupted and altered in time for sure, but everything must be proved case by case instead of throwing away everything, imo.



Gladius said:


> As in what? No combat and destruction? Or the idea of the event itself is not two countries being at conflict but something else?


Yes I was agreeing with what you said.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> Sources may be corrupted and altered in time for sure, but everything must be proved case by case instead of throwing away everything, imo.


Case by case is the only way to establish veracity.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

@Silveryou In general, it seems to me that you don't engage in the points I make.  I don't mind discussing how you think I'm wrong, my reasoning, the examples I provide, etc but your intent is only to attack, it is not constructive.  When I provide an example of history done well "I am shielding myself", you create a strawman of "my and my fellas" (who can you mean?!), when I draw conclusions from what we have seen to you it is a "psycho-philosophy".  Etc.  I leave it to whoever can be bothered to trawl through your attacks in this thread, and let them make up their own mind.  I'm not going to fuel your dramatics.

@Gladius You seem to think you have a good handle on the Ukraine situation.  As long as you're happy great!

I will just point out one inconsistency in your argument.


Gladius said:


> Why must I go elsewhere? You made a claim on SH, so put the info on SH.


You say I should not post links to 911 analysis, that I should cover this here?  I don't think I've even mentioned 911 in this thread.  Ok....  I guess I should try to condense the volumes of work into a comment for you...   But then, re Ukraine, you yourself post a load of links to telegram and other places!  So, _I_ should _not_ post links?  But _you_ can... how does that work? Are links allowed or not?!

Are you Ukrainian btw?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> @Silveryou In general, it seems to me that you don't engage in the points I make. I don't mind discussing how you think I'm wrong, my reasoning, the examples I provide, etc but your intent is only to attack, it is not constructive. When I provide an example of history done well "I am shielding myself", you create a strawman of "my and my fellas" (who can you mean?!), when I draw conclusions from what we have seen to you it is a "psycho-philosophy". Etc. I leave it to whoever can be bothered to trawl through your attacks in this thread, and let them make up their own mind. I'm not going to fuel your dramatics.


So be it. You are doing a poor job at defending your ideas based on midnight dreams. It's not me attacking you. I am attacking the 'philosophical principles' you bring with you. And the moment you step forward in defence of that psycho-philosophy (called by me that way before even starting to talk to you) it's only natural you feel 'attacked', especially when you call my observations on what the forum became thanks to those 'principles'... nauseating.

I'm not here to convince YOU. You opened this thread to show the world how KD was some sort of agent, not very different from the position of Freemason Miles Mathis who attacked KD a month or so before the old forum was closed. You also didn't agree with KD's method but you were there smiling until the forum went down. The COINTEL thread was started few days after you opened this thread. And now you post tons of philo-psycho-science without a hint of a source "because sources are fake" and manage to mine the very base of the old legacy centered on recentism by insuinating (without proof) that Fomenko is a shill.

So by all of this, if I use your own 'method', I should say you are a disinfo agent who carefully prepared the subversion of the old forum and continued on this one by poisoning the original sense of the research by injecting tons of philo-psycho-science into it.

edit: a quick summary of all the passages.
1. SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?
2. http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf
3. Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
4. COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum
5. Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> You also didn't agree with KD's method but you were there smiling until the forum went down.


I wasn't smiling, I was gutted - I had spent a lot of time and effort on the old site (as I do here).

Do you realise what a peculiar position you have btw?  You are in support of KD who took his forum down, all by himself, as he explained.  You also think that people will know the truth about viruses, history etc, because of the info that we put out..  Do you not think KD jeopardised the historical record with his actions?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> Do you realise what a peculiar position you have btw? You are in support of KD who took his forum down, all by himself, as he explained. You also think that people will know the truth about viruses, history etc, because of the info that we put out.. Do you not think KD jeopardised the historical record with his actions?


His subsequent actions speak by themselves since he gave permission to have access to the archives.

And it's only normal to take down a forum when it's poisoned beyond belief. It's mistake was to open that covid thread in the first place.

No one here has unveiled ANYTHING about covid btw. We all were aware of the plot by instinct, without need of one logical explanation which was not provided in any case.

And in any case KD did well to put a stop at the philo-psycho nonsense rampaging throghout the forum. The problem of this forum right now.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> His subsequent actions speak by themselves since he gave permission to have access to the archives.
> 
> And it's only normal to take down a forum when it's poisoned beyond belief. It's mistake was to open that covid thread in the first place.
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting it was always part of his plan to give access to the data he had, once new forums were created?  Ok...

If only I hadn't poisoned all of history with my philo-psycho reasoning, covid wouldn't have happened either, right?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> Are you suggesting it was always part of his plan to give access to the data he had, once new forums were created?  Ok...
> 
> If only I hadn't poisoned all of history with my philo-psycho reasoning, covid wouldn't have happened either, right?


I suggest he didn't have any... plan... but just realized how his forum was falling down rapidly due to the injection of psycho-philo-whatever (my words and thoughts here). Proof lies in the fact no one can post in his new forum (with a possible exception of someone he trusts, apparently).

I don't know what you mean with your comment about covid.
The point I'm making, once again, is not about YOU. It's about poor quality and almost total going off the rails pursued on this forum and starting in the previous one with KD opening to everybody. If you want to feel guilty it's not my problem because I'm not talking about YOU.

But you obviously felt called into question and that's why I posted this series of peculiar events. I'm not interested in accusing you. I'm just applying your own 'method' for the sake of it.

1. SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?
2. http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf
3. Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
4. COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum
5. Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?


----------



## Gladius (Jan 3, 2023)

feralimal said:


> I will just point out one inconsistency in your argument.
> 
> You say I should not post links to 911 analysis, that I should cover this here?  I don't think I've even mentioned 911 in this thread.  Ok....  I guess I should try to condense the volumes of work into a comment for you...


You have mentioned it on another thread recently. And I assume this thread is where we discuss what happens on other threads.


feralimal said:


> But then, re Ukraine, you yourself post a load of links to telegram and other places!  So, _I_ should _not_ post links?  But _you_ can... how does that work? Are links allowed or not?!


I just wrote above the links, that I cannot post that material here, because it contains death and gore.
However it is you who made the claim that the war isn't real, therefore I shouldn't even be providing links to anything. You're the one excepted to upload footage and explain why it proves to you it isn't real. This applies not specifically to Ukraine, but to any subject. Definitely, none needs to provide analysis for every little claim he makes, but it should be a habit.


feralimal said:


> Are you Ukrainian btw?


I'm not, but I lived in Ukraine and briefly experienced the war. I.e: bombs falling near me, tanks shooting enemies a few km's from me, endless waves of cars and refugees and much more. I saw enough to write a damn a book.
But my experience is irrelevant here, on the internet everyone is suspected of shilling or faking stories for attention. It's best to see with your own eyes the numerous footage that exists.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 3, 2023)

Gladius said:


> But my experience is irrelevant here, on the internet everyone is suspected of shilling or faking stories for attention. It's best to see with your own eyes the numerous footage that exists.


Your experience is absolutely not irrelevant.  Your first hand account is far more important than footage, imo.  You should start a thread and dump all the evidence you can in it, photos, videos, time and places, etc.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 3, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> I suggest he didn't have any... plan... but just realized how his forum was falling down rapidly due to the injection of psycho-philo-whatever (my words and thoughts here). Proof lies in the fact no one can post in his new forum (with a possible exception of someone he trusts, apparently).



There is no “proof” of KDs motivations, much of your argument about the downfall of his original site is speculation at best. The only thing we “know” for sure is that he had family issues that took him away from the site, and that he no longer had time to run a forum and contribute research all on his own. Whether this is true or not can’t be proven as Kd never gave us any evidence of who he was, other than he moved from Seattle to Florida and used to be a police officer. These are literally the _only_ facts we have about his situation and why he stopped running the site. The account claiming to be KD who joined this site and gave us access to the archives never gave further detail in private messages to any of the staff, or other members of the site as far as I know.

I understand the other points you are trying to make, but attempting to connect the voluntary takedown of the old site and connecting it to your perceived disapproval of the current forum direction is completely fabricated by you, and does not reflect any information we have ever received.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

trismegistus said:


> There is no “proof” of KDs motivations, much of your argument about the downfall of his original site is speculation at best. The only thing we “know” for sure is that he had family issues that took him away from the site, and that he no longer had time to run a forum and contribute research all on his own. Whether this is true or not can’t be proven as Kd never gave us any evidence of who he was, other than he moved from Seattle to Florida and used to be a police officer. These are literally the _only_ facts we have about his situation and why he stopped running the site. The account claiming to be KD who joined this site and gave us access to the archives never gave further detail in private messages to any of the staff, or other members of the site as far as I know.
> 
> I understand the other points you are trying to make, but attempting to connect the voluntary takedown of the old site and connecting it to your perceived disapproval of the current forum direction is completely fabricated by you, and does not reflect any information we have ever received.


Never claimed what I said is THE TRUTH. You can read my posts and find where I said it but you're not gonna find anything like that.

On the other hand I notice how you use the term 'fabricated' when applied at my own reconstruction (motivated by KD's subsequent attitude and decisions around his new forum), but you don't use it for describing all the 'secret agent' and 'team endeavour' stuff disseminated throughout all these pages.
Is it fair to say THAT stuff is quite more absurd and harder to prove than my claims?
Would you please call that stuff with an equal term, or maybe one even more disqualifying?


----------



## feralimal (Jan 4, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> Never claimed what I said is THE TRUTH. You can read my posts and find where I said it but you're not gonna find anything like that.
> 
> On the other hand I notice how you use the term 'fabricated' when applied at my own reconstruction (motivated by KD's subsequent attitude and decisions around his new forum), but you don't use it for describing all the 'secret agent' and 'team endeavour' stuff disseminated throughout all these pages.
> Is it fair to say THAT stuff is quite more absurd and harder to prove than my claims?
> Would you please call that stuff with an equal term, or maybe one even more disqualifying?


Hmm, yes, we need a special term for those 'secret agents poisoning history' - you know those people who try not to jump to conclusions, who get upset when forums are taken down and try to find out why, who don't create strawmen to attack, who try to put history into context, who try to verify evidence before making claims.  Those fellas are the worst!


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

feralimal said:


> Hmm, yes, we need a special term for those 'secret agents poisoning history' - you know those people who try not to jump to conclusions, who get upset when forums are taken down and try to find out why, who don't create strawmen to attack, who try to put history into context, who try to verify evidence before making claims.  Those fellas are the worst!



1. SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?
2. http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf
3. Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
4. COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum
5. Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?


----------



## Gladius (Jan 4, 2023)

feralimal said:


> Your experience is absolutely not irrelevant.  Your first hand account is far more important than footage, imo.  You should start a thread and dump all the evidence you can in it, photos, videos, time and places, etc.


I can only offer words, not footage. 
And these words are about a human experience and not related to history or narrative research.


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 4, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> On the other hand I notice how you use the term 'fabricated' when applied at my own reconstruction (motivated by KD's subsequent attitude and decisions around his new forum), but you don't use it for describing all the 'secret agent' and 'team endeavour' stuff disseminated throughout all these pages.
> Is it fair to say THAT stuff is quite more absurd and harder to prove than my claims?
> Would you please call that stuff with an equal term, or maybe one even more disqualifying?



Yes I agree, all are on equal terms.  The difference is your hypothesis directly implicates the motivations of this current site, which is why I felt it necessary to highlight that the shifting direction of the forum, whether explicit or not, can't be directly linked to KD's motivations to shut the original site down.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 4, 2023)

Gladius said:


> I can only offer words, not footage.
> And these words are about a human experience and not related to history or narrative research.


Even without footage or photos, if you saw bombs, missiles, refugees, etc, enough to fill a book, you should take a stab at writing up your experience.  This would be primary source material.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

By the way, I did some more research concerning the first days of this new forum after what KeeperOfTheKnowledge said in his thread here dated October 3, 2020: COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum

So I searched for other threads possibly hinting at what he said: _*I am posting this as I see evidence of this young forum already under attack using various techniques listed below and wish this site to survive any hostilities that may inhibit the unique and quality research that is rarely found anywhere else. -KoTK*_

The result was another thread, aside this one opened on September 25, 2020. This other thread possibly hinted at by KeeperOfTheKnowledge may possibly be Fomenko on the Enterprise.
Yes, *'Fomenko on the enterprise'*, what a coincidence! The anonymous author Franky Baby evidently wanted to show how the previous forum under KD's direction was flawed by mentioning this very name. The similarity with thread number 6 called* 'Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?'* is blatant.
So I guess this goes directly in the list I already redacted as new number 4, another nail in the coffin, LOL:

1. SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?
2. http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf
3. Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
4. Fomenko on the Enterprise
5. COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum
6. Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?

I want to end this post with another pearl by @KeeperOfTheKnowledge. Bring back this guy, LOL!
Someday, in the distant future, there will be a civilization that looks back on StolenHistory.Net...
_...and discovers within it mere copies of the few fragmented threads of hidden knowledge from an earlier web forum, StolenHistory.Org. Sure, it will be evident that members of SH.Net read and widely discussed the lost history hosted on the former. But with the most tireless searching and investigation, these historians of the future will not only be unable to locate the original backups of the former, but will likewise be unable to conclusively ascertain what it was that caused such an abrupt disappearance of the once globally-accessible Korben Codex in the first place. To add insult to injury, it will be obvious to them that even the scribes and free-thinkers alive during this time who had frequented both SH.Org and SH.Net themselves had no idea what happened, either, as if to indicate a sudden onset of mass amnesia to mask a most terrible event. The irony is not lost on me.

_


----------



## feralimal (Jan 4, 2023)

*SilverYou*: 'we need more evidence based research, let's get back to our roots!'

*Also SilverYou*: posts some links (no evidence tho) to smear me (and my fellas!) as controlled opposition or something.


Silveryou said:


> 1. SH Archive - 1,000 extra years of phantom time solved? America was not discovered in 1492?
> 2. http://mileswmathis.com/tartar.pdf
> 3. Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
> 4. COINTELPRO Techniques for Dilution, Misdirection and Control of an Internet Forum
> 5. Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?



Even my legendary Formenko post referenced Wikipedia!
Is Russian alternative Chronology a Controlled Narrative?

Evidence free smears are fine in some cases, I guess.

Hypocrisy much?

*SilverYou*: 'KorbenDallas was the best'

*Also SilverYou*: 'It doesn't matter that KorbenDallas deleted the forum - he was always going to give the information back!'

What a nutter.  Where's the block user button?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

feralimal said:


> *SilverYou*: 'we need more evidence based research, let's get back to our roots!'


Hey I'm just applying your method, LOL.

In any case you may want to explain this series of coincidences instead of - quote - "moaning about" - end quote - the perfidious Silveryou.


----------



## feralimal (Jan 4, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> I want to end this post with another pearl by @KeeperOfTheKnowledge. Bring back this guy, LOL!
> Someday, in the distant future, there will be a civilization that looks back on StolenHistory.Net...
> _...and discovers within it mere copies of the few fragmented threads of hidden knowledge from an earlier web forum, StolenHistory.Org. Sure, it will be evident that members of SH.Net read and widely discussed the lost history hosted on the former. But with the most tireless searching and investigation, these historians of the future will not only be unable to locate the original backups of the former, but will likewise be unable to conclusively ascertain what it was that caused such an abrupt disappearance of the once globally-accessible Korben Codex in the first place. To add insult to injury, it will be obvious to them that even the scribes and free-thinkers alive during this time who had frequented both SH.Org and SH.Net themselves had no idea what happened, either, as if to indicate a sudden onset of mass amnesia to mask a most terrible event. The irony is not lost on me._


I don't think you understand what this guy is saying....  The irony is that your hero KorbenDallas himself stole history, and at that time no one knew what happened.  Luckily someone (me) started a thread (this thread) to investigate this, and KorbenDallas felt inclined to respond and provide a copy of the old site.  Good, right?  You can thank me later.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

feralimal said:


> I don't think you understand what this guy is saying....  The irony is that your hero KorbenDallas himself stole history, and at that time no one knew what happened.  Luckily someone (me) started a thread (this thread) to investigate this, and KorbenDallas felt inclined to respond and provide a copy of the old site.  Good, right?  You can thank me later.


You are pretending now


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 4, 2023)

Silveryou said:


> You are pretending now



It is true that KD only ever posted in this thread to reveal himsef (themselves?). Further communications were had in back channels as to the means in which the archive was to be accessed, but that was after they made their original reply to this thread.

Of course it is speculation to say KD wouldn’t have made a post on the new SH and made the archive accessible if this thread was never created, but I can confirm that KD never submitted their own thread to reintroduce himself, or messaged the staff privately before responding to this thread.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

trismegistus said:


> It is true that KD only ever posted in this thread to reveal himsef (themselves?). Further communications were had in back channels as to the means in which the archive was to be accessed, but that was after they made their original reply to this thread.
> 
> Of course it is speculation to say KD wouldn’t have made a post on the new SH and made the archive accessible if this thread was never created, but I can confirm that KD never submitted their own thread to reintroduce himself, or messaged the staff privately before responding to this thread.


I think it depends on how one imagines KD. For me it's a normal human being therefore he felt some explanation had to be done. But if some thinks it's a team or something else... well then it's up to them to find an explanation.
To me finding that kind of explanation is somewhat embarassing, but me it's me!
In any case I would also like to point out how suddenly all people lost heart when he reappeared. The lion courage shown in the beginning vanished like snow under the sun. Calculated strategy to have access to the archive? ... pleeeease ....


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 4, 2023)

Because this thread is so huge, and many people reading it may not even know where to find it, here is the only actual text ever posted by the account claiming to be Korbendallas of the original SH.

Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.



> Hello,
> 
> The contents of this thread are perfectly understandable within the .net version of the SH forum. At the same time, the existence of similar threads on the .org is what lead to its closure. There was only one thing I asked for personally, and that was my privacy. I did not then, and I still do not think that it was important to know who or what I am in my personal life.
> 
> ...



Some notes after re-reading this:

No one has confirmed that there was indeed a member of the old forum who actually managed to track down KD and confront one of his "buddies"

He didn't like the direction the forum was going, but as to where it was going he wasn't a fan of we can't say for sure. 

I can relate to his struggles as far as the site growing larger and becoming harder to manage, but as he said that was a relatively minor, solvable issue.

I still find it somewhat hard to  believe that this character was a full-time police officer, a family man, and had time to produce the level of research he posted.  Maybe if he had a desk job in the police station I could believe he had a lot of downtime to work on research, but he says he was on the front lines getting spit on during what I assume was the BLM riots in 2020.  Maybe he researched while eating donuts in a squad car?


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 4, 2023)

KD_1.0 said:


> I definitely did not like that the forum was deviating from its original purpose


'nough said



trismegistus said:


> I still find it somewhat hard to believe that this character was a full-time police officer, a family man, and had time to produce the level of research he posted.


A quick note about this aspect. I discovered his forum very early thanks to his thread on Pompeii, because as you probably know at this point I'm interested in 'recentism' from about 2007 (possibly earlier but can't remember) and in Fomenko in particular around 2010.
It was Fomenko's website in his German page (promptly translated by me to eat as much infos as possible) that showed me who the historian Tschurilew was. He was the original 'discoverer' of all the things KD reported in that thread and so for me it was clear from the start where he was coming from.
I noticed however how many people, the majority in fact, had absolutely no clue about where all that suff came from, since most of you guys approached the matter through the various famous youtubers of whom now I can't remember the names, who were talking about Fomenko and Trataria mixing it with mudfloods and other things.
Long story short KD may have an extremely good way of writing and explaining things, but the content was not extremely original, at least not the first things I read. So a myth was created out of... don't get offended... ignorance!
Someone said he 'copied' from Russian websites. I don't know about that but if he lived in eastern Europe for 19 years then it was easy for him to read and eventually translate various articles. All the stuff from Youtube had plenty of time to grow in the Russian websites, so it would be easy to take those things and present them to a western public.

edit: Sylvie Ivanova is the famous youtuber I was talking about. Possibly others, you probably know better than me.

edit2: continuing the guessing game that we like so much, I would say that his nationality should be eastern european but not russian. On what eastern european nations Russia has the most influence? First name that comes to mind is Serbia. That's where I bet my 2 cents.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jan 4, 2023)

Hellboy says he first heard about KD 20 years ago, see post here
Stolenhistory.org is down at the moment

I'm new to this, can anyone corroborate this?


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> Hellboy says he first heard about KD 20 years ago, see post here
> Stolenhistory.org is down at the moment
> 
> I'm new to this, can anyone corroborate this?


This goes back to 2011
https://web.archive.org/web/20230000000000*/Stolenhistory.org


----------



## trismegistus (Jan 4, 2023)

Quiahuitl said:


> Hellboy says he first heard about KD 20 years ago, see post here
> Stolenhistory.org is down at the moment
> 
> I'm new to this, can anyone corroborate this?





Jd755 said:


> This goes back to 2011
> Wayback Machine



That time period is when the stolenhistory.org domain was owned by Franz Kebreau which was mentioned in the OP, and discussed a bit on this thread already.  It is unlikely that this Franz character and KD are one in the same, as Franz claims to be former military and contributor to fox news, and KD is an eastern european police officer.    

I have no idea how hellboy would have heard of the researcher KD 20 years ago, considering the site didn't contain any info from KD until 2016.


----------



## HELLBOY (Jan 5, 2023)

trismegistus said:


> That time period is when the stolenhistory.org domain was owned by Franz Kebreau which was mentioned in the OP, and discussed a bit on this thread already.  It is unlikely that this Franz character and KD are one in the same, as Franz claims to be former military and contributor to fox news, and KD is an eastern european police officer.
> 
> I have no idea how hellboy would have heard of the researcher KD 20 years ago, considering the site didn't contain any info from KD until 2016.


The teacher I had when I was 14, was a searcher and a great reader, at that time when the floppy disk was still in use and the cd was just entering the computer and yahoo was at its peak as a search engine.
Maybe he found SH by chance or something like that, but I remember that in history classes he continually quoted this site and the name Korben Dallas was engraved in my memory thanks to the movie and I never forgot it, that's why when I became interested in history it was thanks to this name that the search engine directed me here.
This professor I remember that he also told us about the wikileaks and I think he managed to pass them to him and he had fun translating them and discovering things.
The truth is that I do not remember one hundred percent what he was telling us, only from time to time I come across or hear things that he was telling us from that time, he was already telling us about 2030 as a key date for a certain event that will develop little by little.
As I remember from that time Korben Dallas kept his privacy as a priority, who knows? maybe at that time the site became popular and he decided to delete everything and start from scratch again and again to avoid reaching the public eye and reach only a few but interested in this.
I thought that there were members here who had been following it since those years, but it seems that nobody knew anything about that time.


----------



## Gladius (Jan 5, 2023)

HELLBOY said:


> The teacher I had when I was 14, was a searcher and a great reader, at that time when the floppy disk was still in use and the cd was just entering the computer and yahoo was at its peak as a search engine.





HELLBOY said:


> This professor I remember that he also told us about the wikileaks and I think he managed to pass them to him and he had fun translating them and discovering things.



Wikileaks wasn't around before 2010 so I'm not getting your timeline here.


----------



## Referent (Friday at 1:05 AM)

Gladius said:


> not getting your timeline here.



But what of HELLBOY's timeline, indeed?  I had to roughly check it out:





Apologies for the readability, but there was a period around 2002-2007 when floppies could have been on some new computers still, not to mention machines still in service at a school.  For instance, the Dell Inspiron 8600 was released *in 2003 and had a floppy module available*.  Yahoo was still more popular than Google in 2002, and *Yahoo had over 20% of market share through 2005*.  Then, there is a one year period until WikiLeaks is founded, and another year until the *WikiLeaks start making waves in 2007* (people reading "web 2" sites for nerds around 2007 would likely have known about it).

And that was 16-20 year ago.  So, _I can lend some benefit of the doubt_, even if the dates are not exactly on top of one another.  Somewhere within roughly 2003-2007 seems like a candidate timeframe for the alleged SHv0, per above.

Back to what this thread is about--SH meta-history.

*Questions*

Would someone who is a member at SHorg be willing to ask KD on SHorg whether there was an earlier incarnation?   No problem if it takes months to get back.  Or would the question be insensitive?
Does HELLBOY remember anything about where SHv0 was hosted (GeoCities, etc.)?
*Plausibility*
A longer-timeframe project might explain material volume, velocity, and polish.  Passion projects get rebooted with the benefit of prior work.  The archives might have been black-holed fairly easily, intentionally or not.  Are we sure the alleged SHv0 had its own domain name?

*Mindfulness*
We might tread lightly, though; maybe the first hypothetical takedown was just as harried as the one said to have taken place a couple of years ago.

*Sources*

CD sales
Search engines timeline
WikiLeaks timeline


----------



## Gladius (Friday at 1:23 AM)

@Referent
Floppy disks were still made available way into the 2000s, but I will safely say that they fell out of use by 2003. Floppy capacity was 1.44mb, and with the exponential upsizing of all files and software starting in the late 90's, the Floppy disk became useless save for text-only documents. CD Disks were already dominant at least by 1998.

It's true that Wikileaks made 1st publication in 2007. It is not so likely that his history teacher was on the TOR network (where WL was) when only hardcore 'nerds' knew about it. Even if he did, it would be by 2007, when things like USB flash drive are already in popular use, and nobody touches floppy disks. That teacher would've been with his class between 1-3 years or so, so there's no error margin to explain it.

Therefore, either Hellboy is getting his timeline wrong or is mixing up different memories.


----------



## HELLBOY (Saturday at 10:12 PM)

Referent said:


> But what of HELLBOY's timeline, indeed?  I had to roughly check it out:
> 
> View attachment 27039​
> Apologies for the readability, but there was a period around 2002-2007 when floppies could have been on some new computers still, not to mention machines still in service at a school.  For instance, the Dell Inspiron 8600 was released *in 2003 and had a floppy module available*.  Yahoo was still more popular than Google in 2002, and *Yahoo had over 20% of market share through 2005*.  Then, there is a one year period until WikiLeaks is founded, and another year until the *WikiLeaks start making waves in 2007* (people reading "web 2" sites for nerds around 2007 would likely have known about it).
> ...


This teacher was teacher and principal of the same high school, it was so small that there were only 4 teachers with the job of teacher and principal (3 years) from 1999 to 2001 I was there, from my 13 to 15 years old.
It was a new style of high school for people of limited resources, the classes were via satellite and they complemented the information with their knowledge, at that age I found the history super boring, but somehow I was recorded what he wrote on the blackboard because he said it with great enthusiasm, as when you discover things that very few know, and he asked us to keep secret about the things he taught us, this being an alternative history.
The diskettes thing I remember well because even just out of high school I enrolled in a training where we also used diskettes for everything, keep in mind that at that time whoever had a computer in Mexico was at least middle class economically speaking.
As Gladius said:
Hellboy is either getting his timeline wrong or he is mixing different memories.
Maybe, considering it was a long time ago and many of my memories are very vague from back then.
After I got out of high school you have to keep in mind that I never owned a computer until I was 27 years old, before that I only used the internet at internet cafes and it was just for fun.
It was around 2018 with 32 years that You Tube began to recommend videos on this topic of Tartary a forgotten country or empire and listening to them seemed as if a door that was closed in my mind opened and I went back to relive those high school classes of that teacher and how he had already mentioned this and more, I tried to remember the name of that page but I only remembered the name of the creator Korben Dallas that I already knew it was just an avatar, and I just added something like the hidden history plus Korben Dallas and among the results appeared the forum Stolen History that excited to find the same site that the professor told us so much about.


I think that only Korben Dallas is the one who can give us that information about when he founded SH, about his age, maybe that's why he came up with new ideas so quickly about new threads, because maybe he already has them saved and he only changes them a little every Every time he discovers new things, even the themes could be the result of years of his research and we believed that he was an idea machine.


----------

